# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Kampin ratikan linjastojärjestelyt

## Jusa

Anteeksi tietämättömyyteni, vanhatkin keskustelut ovat jo poistuneet.

Miksi halutaan raitiovaunulinjasto kulkemaan niin vaikeata reittiä kuin Simonkatu- UKK -Freda

Onko syynä
Lasipalatsin pysäkin kuormitus, vai mikä. 
Miksei kelpaa, että käännetään suunnitellut linjat lasipalatsilta Kaivokadulle ja Mikonkadulle.

Mitä matkustajat hyötyvät uudesta UKK reitistä. Kampin metroasemanko, verrattuna Arkadiankatuun.

Jatkoajatteluhan ihan fiksua viitos-linjaa ajatellen Runeberg- Topelius - Pacius - Huopalahdentie - Munkkivuori.
Saadaan 18 sitten pois.

Jotenkin kyllä kuulostaa aikamoiselta kaupunkisuunnitteluvirheeltä, että uutta Kamppia ja matkakeskusta suunniteltaessa ei millään tavalla ajateltu, että sen halki voisi ratikat kulkea, olisi ainakin ollut ratikoille helpompaa kuin ensin kiivetä mäelle ja sitten alamäkeä alas. 
Varmasti on tutkittu myös vaihtoehto P.Rautatiekatu - Postikatu

Luulisi, että olisi ollut mahdollisuuksia sijoitaa kiskot joko kellaritasoon tai toiseen kerrokseen. Nythän se on myöhäistä.

----------


## vristo

Tätä olen minäkin ihmetellyt. Kyllä ratikkakuskit kiroavat sen kolmannen kerran Simonkatua vielä (nimim. bussilinjaa 18 monet kerrat ajanut talvikelillä). Asioille luulisi olevan käytännöllisempiäkin ratkaisuja, vain mitä sanovat foorumimme asiantuntijajäsenet?

----------


## late-

> Lasipalatsin pysäkin kuormitus, vai mikä. 
> Miksei kelpaa, että käännetään suunnitellut linjat lasipalatsilta Kaivokadulle ja Mikonkadulle.


Muun muassa se. Lasipalatsilla on 40 vuoroa ruuhkatunnissa eli luotettavan liikenteen hoidon kannalta aivan liikaa. Lisäksi ratikkalinjaston tavoittavuus ja häiriöherkkyys jättävät nykyisillä ratkaisuilla keskustassa toivomisen varaa.

Tämä ei tietenkään suoraan perustele valittua reittiä, vaan yleisesti Kampin ratatarvetta. Perusteluksi kyllä riittäisi yksin se, että Kampin alueen kysyntä perustelee ratikat.




> Mitä matkustajat hyötyvät uudesta UKK reitistä. Kampin metroasemanko, verrattuna Arkadiankatuun.


Tulee niitä matkustajia Kampinkin ympäristöstä, jos tarjotaan palvelua. Lisäksi tietysti Kampin uusi hieno matkakeskus integroituu paremmin pintaliikenteen verkkoon.




> Jotenkin kyllä kuulostaa aikamoiselta kaupunkisuunnitteluvirheeltä, että uutta Kamppia ja matkakeskusta suunniteltaessa ei millään tavalla ajateltu, että sen halki voisi ratikat kulkea, olisi ainakin ollut ratikoille helpompaa kuin ensin kiivetä mäelle ja sitten alamäkeä alas.


Salomonkadun ratikkalinja oli suunnitelmissa mukana iät ja ajat. Myös alkuperäisissä Kampin terminaalisuunnitelmissa. Sitten SRV Viitoset tarjosi tätä "innovatiivista ratkaisua", jossa kaukoliikennekin on maan alla. Siihen taas ei sovitettu Salomonkadulle ratikoita osin arkkitehdin näkemyksen ja osin kaupallisten tekijöiden takia. Ilman ratikoita saatiin ohuempi porrastettu katto ja lisää vuokrattavia neliöitä Salomonkadun alle. Arkkitehdin näkemystä vahvistaa tietty blokki Helsingin kunnallispolitiikassa, jonka mielestä kävelykadulla ei saa olla ratikoita.

Jäljelle jäi vain tämä heikompi vaihtoehto tai hyvin kallis remontti tuoreeseen Kampin keskukseen. Toistaiseksi tyydytään heikompaan vaihtoehtoon. Tulevaisuudessa ehkä tehdään se remonttikin.

----------


## Jusa

> Muun muassa se. Lasipalatsilla on 40 vuoroa ruuhkatunnissa eli luotettavan liikenteen hoidon kannalta aivan liikaa. Lisäksi ratikkalinjaston tavoittavuus ja häiriöherkkyys jättävät nykyisillä ratkaisuilla keskustassa toivomisen varaa.


Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksessä liikenneruuhkat edelleen pahenevat ja aiheuttavat entistä huonomman vedon liikenteelle..




> Siihen taas ei sovitettu Salomonkadulle ratikoita osin arkkitehdin näkemyksen ja osin kaupallisten tekijöiden takia.
> 
> Jäljelle jäi vain tämä heikompi vaihtoehto tai hyvin kallis remontti tuoreeseen Kampin keskukseen. Toistaiseksi tyydytään heikompaan vaihtoehtoon. Tulevaisuudessa ehkä tehdään se remonttikin.


Erittäin huonoa kaupunkisuunnittelua, kallista tehdä remontti myöhemmin, etenkin sen jälkeen kun Simonkadulla on jo kiskot.

Varmasti Salomoninkatu olisi parempi vaihtoehto tässä jo tehdyssä munauksessa, silloinhan ei tarvisi säilyttää Arkadiankadun kiskotusta.  Lasipalatsi on ykköspysäkki vaihtoja ajatellen joten se pitää säilyttää siinä roolissa ja tehdä voitavansa liikenteen sujumiselle.

On aivan selvä asia, että Länsi-Kamppi, Ruoholahti, Terminaali tarvitsevat uuden suoran yhteyden keskustasta kasin rinnalle ja näin ollen uudelle kiskotukselle on varmasti hyötykäyttöä.

Toivottavasti päättäjät osaavat valita mielekkään toimivan linjaston.

----------


## aki

Itse olen ainakin huomannut että monet matkustavat metrolla yhden välin Kampista Rautatientorille mieluummin kuin kävelevät tuon välin, moni varmasti siirtyisi raitiovaunun käyttäjäksi jos semmoinen Kampista kulkisi. Mielestäni kehittelemisen arvoinen uusi yhteys olisi seuraavanlainen: linja Munkkisaaresta (tai tuleva Eiranranta) Kampin ja Töölön kautta Munkkivuoreen. Linja lähtisi uudelta Eiranrannan asuinalueelta ja kulkisi nykyisen linjan 14 reittiä Huopalahdentielle josta se kääntyisi Ulvilantielle kiertäen Munkkivuoren kuten nykyinen linja 18. Uusia raiteita tarvitsisi rakentaa Fredrikinkadulle välillä Bulevardi - Kamppi, Topeliuksenkadulle välille Runeberginkatu - Haartmaninkatu, Haartmaninkadulle, Huopalahdentielle sekä Ulvilantielle. Kaikki kadut ovat suhteellisen leveitä ja loivia joten rakentamisessa ei pitäisi olla samanlaisia ongelmia kuten tässä Simonkadun - U.Kekkosenkadun ratkaisussa nyt on. Tämä uusi linja korvaisi linjat 14, 14B ja 18, Pajamäen ja Muusantorin yhteydet voitaisiin hoitaa esimerkiksi uudella syöttölinjalla joka kulkisi Pajamäestä linjan 14 reittiä Munkkivuoren ostoskeskukselle ja siitä linjan 18 reittiä Muusantorille.

----------


## Jusa

> kulkisi nykyisen linjan 14 reittiä Huopalahdentielle josta se kääntyisi Ulvilantielle kiertäen Munkkivuoren kuten nykyinen linja 18.


Tulee aika pitkä lenkki, kiertäen koko Ulvilantien.
Yksi vaihtoehto on vetää viitonen Raumantietä ja pieni pätkä puiston kautta Taliin kääntymään

----------


## Antero Alku

Akin kuvaileman reitin eteläpää on jo suunnitelmissa, eli ratikan rata tulee Fredrikinkadulle ja siten Kampin kauppakeskuksen länsipuolelle. Paikallisbussien poistumispysäkeiltä sekä metrosta on silloin kohtuullinen matka ratikkaan.

Ongelma ei kuitenkaan tällä poistu, eli jatko Kampista keskustan eteläosiin, kuten Yliopistolle ja Espojen suuntaan.

Salomonkadun ratkaisu on poliittista jääräpäisyyttä, joka on Helsingissä tavallista. Myös ns. "joukkoliikennemiehet" olivat sitä mieltä, ettei siinä ratikkaa tarvita. Laten selostama Lasipalatsin pysäkin ongelma on totta nyt, mutta sille on ratkaisu, joka parantaa koko ratikkaliikennettä. Eli nykyisiä pidemmät junat ja tarpeettoman tiheän vuorovälin harvennus. Siten saadaan Lasipalatsin pysäkille lisää kapasiteettia ja Mannerheimintien raitioliikennettä nopeutettua - yhdessä joskus tulevien valoetuuksien kanssa.

Arvaukseni on, että Salomonkatu remontoidaan vielä, ehkä hyvinkin nopeasti tällaisten asioiden mittakaavassa. Silmällä näkee, ettei ratikka siihen ole mikään ongelma. Betonikannen tarvittava tuenta voidaan tehdä maanpäällisenäkin. Onhan noita siltoja jo jokunen maailmassa tehty, eikä niiden alapuolella ole edes kuorma-auton kestävää betonikantta.

Antero

----------


## Jusa

Kiitos Antero !




> Arvaukseni on, että Salomonkatu remontoidaan vielä, ehkä hyvinkin nopeasti tällaisten asioiden mittakaavassa. Silmällä näkee, ettei ratikka siihen ole mikään ongelma.


Silkkaa hulluutta, että valtuusto on tekemässä aivan lähiaikoina hullua päätöstä UK-kadun kiskotuksesta ja sitä myötä Simonkadusta.

Eikö olisi syytä ottaa järki ja silmä käteen ja käynnistää Salomoninkadun perusvahvistus kiskotusta ajatellen.

Salomoninkadun kiskotuksessa saataisiin kuitenkin pysäkit aivan matkakeskuksen ja metroaseman oven eteen.

Myöskään Arkadiankadun kiskotusta ei tarvisi säilyttää, saattaisi nykyiset vaihteetkin olla käytettävissä Manskulla jyrkempää mutkaa ajatellen Salomoninkadulle.

Järki ohoi älä jätä kunnallispoliitikassakaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö olisi syytä ottaa järki ja silmä käteen ja käynnistää Salomoninkadun perusvahvistus kiskotusta ajatellen.


Olisi toki, monessa muusakin asiassa. Mutta pelkäänpä, että tämäkin menee kantapään kautta.

Yksi ongelma on se Laipalatsin pysäkin kapasiteetti. Pidemmät junat eli yhteen kytketyt vaunut sekä Mannerheimintien valoetuudet ovat vielä pitkän väännön takana.

Näithän, mitä tapahtui, kun yritettiin puuttua pyhiin asioihin nopeusrajoituskysymyksessä. Vaikka keskustassa ei voi ajaa edes 30 km/h - paitsi risteyksestä toiseen kiihdytyskisassa - oli täysin mahdotonta saada läpi yleistä 30 km/h nopeusrajoitusta. Vaikka tosiasiassa se olisi muuttanut liikenteen nopeammaksi, jos rajoitusta noudatettaisiin. Paikasta toiseen näet pääsee nopeammin, jos ajaa tasaista nopeutta kuin joutuessaa pysähtymään joka valoihin ja lähtiessän kohta pysähdyttyään taas liikkeelle. En viitsi mainita, ketkä poliitikot tästä äimistyivät.

Antero

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Helsingillä tuntuu olevan jonkinlainen kumma tarve tehdä asiat näyttämään mahdollisimman hienoilta ja hyvännäköisiltä toimivuuden kustannuksella... Eikös kuulostakin jotenkin naisen logiikalta?  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 339-DF

Luulisin, että Jlk päättää huomenna esityksen mukaan. Se on jo kerran jätetty kahdeksi viikoksi pöydälle.

HKL itse esitti Salomonkatua toistuvasti. KSV ei halunnut ratikkaa sinne, mikä on todella sääli.

Linjan 7 vieminen Kamppiin on kuitenkin typeryyttä. Toisaalta sillä vahvistetaan halvan bussiliikenteen asemaa, mikä saattaa hyvinkin olla tässä taustalla. Samoin perusteinhan raitioliikennettä on viime aikoina supistettu muutenkin.

Miksi sitten näin? No, kierrättämällä seiska Kampin kautta sen matka-aika Länsi-Pasilan ja keskustan välillä saadaan niin pitkäksi, että matkustajien kannattaa siirtyä käyttämään bussia 23. Sen sijaan linjalla 3, joka Kamppiin pitäisi viedä, kierto Kampin kautta ei haittaisi, sillä Eläintarhan ja keskustan välisellä osuudella ei ole Kalliosta keskustaan matkaavia; he käyttävät Hakaniemen kautta kulkevaa yhteyttä. Töölöläisten kannalta on sama, kulkeeko Runebergia 3 vai 7, se kiertää joka tapauksessa Kampin kautta.

Valitsemalla Kamppiin linja 7 saadaan siis heikennettyä sekä seiskaa että kolmosta ja vastaavasti vahvistettua bussilinjoja 18 ja 23. 18:han siirtyy kulkemaan Arkadiankatua ja korvaa näin myös linjan 3 yöliikenteen Töölössä. Tällä tavoin voidaan myös lakkauttaa linjan 3 yöliikenne kokonaan.

Oi tätä bussiliikenteen autuutta.   :Sad:

----------


## JE

On selvää, että kun Kampin rata valmistuu, sinne ajaa linja 3B/T, ei 7A/B. Siis jos Pasilasta edes vähän löytyy paikallisesta asujaimistosta aktiivisuutta.

----------


## Jusa

Mitenkä on linjat ajateltu, sitten kun myös puuttuva pätkä Fredaa valmistuu Bulevardin kulmasta.
Kulkisiko kolmonen edelleen nykyistä reittiä Bulevardi-Mansku-Kamppi, vai kulkisiko suoraa Fredaa käymättä Manskulla.

----------


## kuukanko

> On selvää, että kun Kampin rata valmistuu, sinne ajaa linja 3B/T, ei 7A/B. Siis jos Pasilasta edes vähän löytyy paikallisesta asujaimistosta aktiivisuutta.


Seiskan laittamisesta Kamppiin on kuitenkin määrä päättää jo huomenna ja ainakaan vielä ei ole julkisuudesta näkynyt minkäänlaista kansalaisaktiivisuutta Pasilasta.

Ihan ydinkeskustaan Länsi-Pasilasta pääsee kuitenkin nopeiten junalla. Ratikalla kannattaa mennä Töölön suuntaan, mutta sinne mennessä Runeberginkadun kautta kulkeva linja voi palvella jopa useampia matkustajia kuin suoraan Manskua menevä.

----------


## 339-DF

Eihän sieltä mitään aktiivisuutta voi tulla, kun ei keneltäkään mitään kysytä. Hyvin harva asukasyhditys ym. seuraa aktiivisesti lautakuntien esityslistoja. HS:han ei ole viitsinyt tästä tärkeästä asiasta uutisoida nyt kun se on päätöksenalaisena. Joskus ammoisina aikoina HS kyllä kertoi seiskan Kampin-jutuista, mutta silloin se oli vain alustavaa pohdintaa.

Tuo on muuten mielenkiintoinen pointti tuo virkamiesten yhteydenottopolitiikka asukasyhdistysten suuntaan. Kun ysiä suunniteltiin, niin yhdistyksiltä kysyttiin kovin aktiivisesti mielipiteitä, vaikka loppujen lopuksi oli kyse vain yhden ja saman reitin kulkuneuvon muuttamisesta, eli asialla oli hyvin pieni käytännönmerkitys (noin periaatteessa). Sitten kun halutaan muuttaa reittejä, millä oikeasti on merkitystä, niin ei kysytä mitään!

Mitä junaan tulee, niin L-Pasilan asuinalueelta on suht pitkä ja varsinkin mielikuvissa pitkä (sillan yli!) kävelymatka junalle, joka sitä paitsi jää satojen metrien päähän keskustasta jonnekin Kaisaniemeen tai Elielinaukion taakse. On harmi, ettei meidän paikallisjunia saada sinne pisaralenkkiin. Tiedän, että monet kritisoivat pisaraa, mutta itse katson, että siitä tosiaan olisi hyötyä. Se myös korvaisi Töölön metron kätevästi.

----------


## Jusa

http://www.hkl.fi/suomi/07_hkltietoa...yhteenveto.doc

Ehkäpä joku tietää paremmin ?

Kohta 68 "vaali" ja 69 "palautettiin"

----------


## 339-DF

Ohhoh! Olisiko lautakunnassa järki voittanut?

Siellä näkyy olleen muutenkin mielenkiintoinen kokous. Paitsi että radasta on äänestetty ja typerä linjastosuunnitelma onneksi palautettu uudelleen valmisteluun (olisikohan lautakunnassa puhuttu kolmosen puolesta, en tiedä?) niin myös metron liityntäliikenne palautettiin ja jopa Helmi-järjestelmää koskevaan lisälista-asiaan esittelijä on joutunut tekemään muutoksia. On hyvin harvinaista, että siellä on näin paljon muutoksia.

----------


## Jusa

Vai tarkoittaisiko sitä, että ratasuunnitelma on lykätty yli kunnallisvaalien seuraavien päätettäväksi.

----------


## JE

Tuskin tällä on mitään tekemistä kuntavaalien kanssa. Pidetään seuraavan kerran vasta vuonna 2008.

----------


## 339-DF

Lautakunta päätti siis 2.3. äänin 6-3 hyväksyä Kampin raitioradan rakentamisen. Esityslistateksti hyväksyttiin muuten paitsi yksi kohta siitä jäi pois. Jlk ei halua selvitettävän yhteistä bussi- ja raitiovaunukaistaa.

Kampin linjastosuunnitelma palautettiin, koska siitä halutaan paljon tarkemmat pohjatiedot kuin nyt annettu ylimalkainen esitys. Kuulostaa siis fiksulta. Hyvä jlk! Sen kummemmin siellä ei keskusteltu erilaisista vaihtoehdoista. Nyt olisi siis aika pasilalaisten herätä.

----------


## JE

Loistavaa, jlk! Lautakunta on ylittänyt itsensä ja myös äänestäjän odotukset moninkertaisesti omalla aloitteellisuudellaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Kampin linjasto on tulossa joukkoliikennelautakuntaan ensi viikolla. HKL ehdottaa samaa linjastoratkaisua kuin mitä se on aikaisemminkin esittänyt, eli seiska siirtyy Kamppiin ja kolmonen siirtyy Mannerheimintielle. 18 siirtyy Arkadiankadulle. Runeberginkadun yöliikenne hoidettaisiin edelleen kolmosella, joka kulkisi öisin linjatunnuksella 3N (ajaisikohan se sitten öisin molempiin suuntiin samalla tunnuksella?) Kampin uusi linjasto tulisi voimaan aikaisintaan 1.1.2009.

----------


## Haltia

Tosiaan, lautakuntaan tulossa ensi viikolla tämä Kampin ratikkalinja-asia. Esillä olevista vaihtoehdoista rakentamani karttakuvat sekä linkki esityslistatekstiin löytyy uusimmasta blogientrystäni  "Kampin ratikkareiteistä päätetään 13.12.2007"

Itse olen kallistumassa esityksen mukaisen vaihtoehdon B kannalle (kerrankin...)

Näkökulmia ja kommentteja aiheesta voi laittaa samaisen postauksen kommentteihin, niin saan ne varmasti ennen kokousta (tulevat sieltä automaattisesti nimittäin myös sähköpostiini).

Erinomaista viikonloppua foorumilaisille!  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tosiaan, lautakuntaan tulossa ensi viikolla tämä Kampin ratikkalinja-asia. Esillä olevista vaihtoehdoista rakentamani karttakuvat sekä linkki esityslistatekstiin löytyy uusimmasta blogientrystäni  "Kampin ratikkareiteistä päätetään 13.12.2007"
> 
> Itse olen kallistumassa esityksen mukaisen vaihtoehdon B kannalle (kerrankin...)


Mirva muuten! Kampin linja, oli se sitten kolmonen tai seiska, menee keskustassa Mikonkadun - ei Keskuskadun - kautta!  :Smile:  Asialliset kartat muuten, kiitokset niistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Olen kyllä vaihtoehdon A kannalla. Parhaiten tämän ymmärtää katsoessa vaihtoehdon B karttakuvaa.

B:ssä on pielessä se, että rengaslinjat 3 ja 7 eivät ole tasapainossa. 7:stä syntyy pitkä ja hidas reitti. Toki se palvelee laajempaa asujamistoa kuin nykyään, mutta hyvin suunniteltu linjasto on oikeassa tasapainossa nopeuden, palvelualueen ja kuormituksen kesken. 3:sta tulee nopea reitti, joka menettää olennaisen osan palvelualueestaan ajaessaan "pikarataa" Mannerheimintietä.

Ajatellaanpa vielä näiden kahden linjan luonnetta. Osuus Nordenkjoldinkatu-Mannerheimintie on luonteeltaan siirtymäosuutta. Kummankaan varrella ei ole merkittävästi asutusta.

7:n palvelualue pohjoisessa on Pasila, josta matkustetaan mieluiten mahdollisimman nopeasti keskustaan. Idässä palvelualuetta ovat Hämeentie ja Mäkelänkatu. Matka-ajan kannalta Pasilasta matkustetaan mieluiten Manerheimintien kautta ja Itä-Pasilasta (päättäri on viivytys) sekä Mäkelänkadulta tietenkin Hämeentien kautta. Linjan käyttö on tasapainossa.

3:n pohjoista palvelualuetta ei oikeastaan olekaan, sillä Alppila ja Kallio ovat itäistä palvelualuetta, josta nopein yhteys on tietenkin Hakaniemen kautta. Jotta linja olisi hyvin tasapainossa, pitäisi oikeastaan olla rata Nordenkjöldinkatu-Topeliuksenkatu, jolloin koko Töölöstä tulisi Alppilaa ja Kalliota vastaava läntinen palvelualue. Nyt vain Etu-Töölö on 3:n läntistä palvelualuetta, mutta parempi sekin kuin ei mitään kuten B-vaihtoehdossa.

B-vaihtoehto siis jättää 3:n pohjoiseen lenkkiin kuormituksen aukon. Sen sijaan 7:aa B-vaihtoehto kuormittaa lännessä liiaksi. Kysymys ei ole edes siitä, että yhtäkkiä vihdoin saataisiin 100 %:n etuudet ratikoille (mitä ei kuitenkaan saada, kun UKK-kadullakin sohlataan sekaisin bussien kanssa). Etuuksienkin vallitessa 7:n vuorot kuormittuvat liikaa kerätessään lännessä sekä nykyisen 7:n että nykyisen 3:n kuorman ja luultavasti enemmän kuin 7:n itäisellä osuudella. Eli lännessä vaunut ovat liian täynnä ja idässä vajaina. 3:n kohdalla tilanne on tietenkin päinvastainen.

Liikennemääräennusteet voivat osoittaa toista. Se selittyy sillä, että 7:n muuttuminen hitaaksi (ajoaika Pasila - 3 sepän aukio) vähentää ennusteessa matkamäärää. Mutta tässä pitää käyttää järkeä eikä luottaa mekaaniseen ennusteeseen. Ennuste ei tee eroa bussin ja ratikan välillä, mutta ihmiset tekevät. Ratikassa on helpompi matkustaa, myös seisten. Se on monelle luonnollinen keskustan liikenneväline. Vaikka esikaupunkien bussilinjat ovatkin käytössä, ne eivät ole ihmisten mielissä keskustamatkoja varten. Siksi toiseksi nekin ovat ruuhka-aikaan täysiä, mutta kun sisään on jonotettava etuovesta, niihin on hankalampi päästä kuin yhtä täyteen ratikkaan.

Ja se Kaivokadun pysäkki sekä 3:sten menosuunnat. Siihen on yksinkertainen ja selvä ratkaisu. Pitkä pysäkki jaetaan 2 osaan. Toisella osalla pysähtyvät ne vaunut, jotka ajavat Aleksille, toisella osalla Hakaniemeen menevät. Turisteja varten vielä selkeä kuvataulu (hesalaiset voi katsella sitä salaa, vaikka se ei heille olekaan), jossa värillinen viiva osoittaa suunnan jonne mennään, harmaa radan jonne ei mennä.

Tästä on sekin hyöty, että vältetään nykyään mm. Lasipalatsin pysäkillä tapahtuva juoksentelu edestakaisin. Eduksi on tietenkin se, että vaunut noudattavat aikatalujaan eivätkä ala itse sotkea järjestelyä. Mutta tämä ei ole järjestelylle este, vaan ainoastaan tehtävä liikenteenohjaukselle.

Enkä malta olla toteamatta, että turha urputtaa, ettei ole Suomessa mahdollista. Kyllä on, kun on muuallakin. Ainoa este ja Suomen erikoisolosuhde on suomalainen jääräpäisyys - jossa siinäkään emme kuitenkaan taida olla sen parempia kuin muu maailma.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Niinpä niin.
Kampin projekti onkin ollut kerrassaan mielenkiintoinen, lähinnä kuitenkin sen yllätyksettömyyden takia, ikävä kyllä.
Jos lähdetään liikkeelle itse fyysisestä rakentamisesta, voisi kuvitella, että samalla energialla olisi tehty jo yksi Versaillen linna ja pari pyramidia, sellaisella pieteetillä pientä pätkää Fredrikinkatua on jyystetty. On ollut masentavaa seurata, kun Urho Kekkosenkadun ja Salomonkadun välinen osuus ei yksinkertaisesti vain etene, alueella ei viikkokausiin tuntunut tapahtuneen mitään ja viimeksi kun menin siitä ohitse nk "työmaa-ajan poikkeusjärjestelyt" (=jalankulkijat ja autot sekaisin) olivat edelleen voimassa, ties kuinka monetta kuukautta. En suoraan sanoen muista, milloin Kampin metroaseman ympäristö olisi viimeksi ollut "normaalitilassa", ehkä joku muu muistaa?Ennen Kampin keskuksen rakentamista vuonna 2002? Tähän pikku työmaahan on nyt sitten kulutettu aikalailla aikaa, ja TV-Shopista tuttua lausetta matkien, ei siinä vielä kaikki! Kun HKR:n ja HKL:n herroille on alkanut selvitä, että heidän työmoraalillaan ei pikkuruista työmaata saadakaan valmiiksi, tulee kuin taikaiskusta esityslistaan maininta "liikenne alkaa aikaisintaan 1.1.2009". HKL-jargonilla tämä täytynee tulkita elokuuksi 2009, sillä kuten muissakin hankkeissa, eihän liikennettä voi kesken aikataulukauden muuttaa. Iisakin kirkon rakentajalla on vielä kuitenkin ylipääsemättömiä esteitä ennen vuoden 2010 alkua (jos sittenkään), sillä heidän on ylitettävä itsensä: alle sadan metrin matkalle Salomonkadulta Et.Rautatiekadulle pitäisi laittaa kiskot ja sen sillankorjauskin ensi vuonna, eihän tästä tule yhtään mitään! Simonkadun avaaminen merkinnee maanpäällistä helvettiä keskustalle ja erilaisia "viimeistely- ja putkitöitä" riittänee vielä vuonna 2012 Kampin ympäristössä, sillä eihän siitä tule mitään, ettei edes yhtä kaukolämpöputkea siirretä!

Mitä nyt tulee näihin väitöskirjatasoisiin HKL:n pohdiskeluihin, että otetaanko A, B vai peräti C, niin A ja B ovat oikeastaan samanlaisia, 3 ja 7 vaihtavat paikkaa, B-plääniin on tuotu keskieurooppalainen hienous N-tunnus ratikoissa, sellaisia on isoissa kaupungeissa ja tottakai junttimetropoli Helsinki tarvitsee myös N-tunnuksellisia yöratikoita, "suuren maailman malliin"..eikös juu pojat. C-vaihtoehto on ehkä huonoin, koska Manskulta menisi yksi ratikka pois Oopperalta eteenpäin ja liikenne olisi 4:n ja 10:n varassa, toisaalta ne olisivat tämän järjestelyn myötä niin täynnä, että ihmiset luultavasti alkaisivat kävellä keskustaan.

----------


## rvk1249

> Ja se Kaivokadun pysäkki sekä 3:sten menosuunnat. Siihen on yksinkertainen ja selvä ratkaisu. Pitkä pysäkki jaetaan 2 osaan. Toisella osalla pysähtyvät ne vaunut, jotka ajavat Aleksille, toisella osalla Hakaniemeen menevät.


Toimisi kyllä, jos pysäkit olisivat vierekkäisiä, kuten Hakaniemessä, mutta peräkkäiset ei toimi.

Esimerkki: Ratikka A on pysähtyneenä Rautatieaseman pysäkillä, sillä ensimmäisellä. Takana tuleva ratikka B on menossa sille toiselle pysäkille, mutta ei voi avata ovia, ja päästää matkustajia pois, koska sen pysäkki on vielä edessäpäin, ja ratikka A estää kulun pysäkille.

Mitä luulet matkustajien mielipiteen olevan vaunussa B, kun ollaan pysäkillä, mutta väärällä, ja kuljettaja ei päästä heitä pois. Heillä on kiire (eikö niillä aina ole), ratikka A on ollut jo pari minuuttia pysäkillä, koska toistaiseksi kuljettajilla on lippujen myyntiä, asiakasneuvontaa, ym.

Enkä halua, että vastauksena tulee aikataulutus. Ei oikeasti ole mahdollista nyky-Helsingissä saada vaunuja Rautatieaseman pysäkille (3B Eiraan, 3B Eläintarhaan, 6 Arabiaan ja 9 Pasilaan (esim. suunta pois Manskusta)) siten, että siellä ei tulisi useasti edellä mainittuja tapauksia. Keskustassa ratikoilla on harvassa omaa kaistaa, joten muu liikenne haittaa aikataulussa ajamista.

Ja jos ihmiset ei nytkään osaa lukea pysäkkitolpasta mihin kolmonen on menossa keskustassa, niin ei ne kahdella peräkkäisellä pysäkilläkään sitä osaa.

Kampin linjojen vaihtoehdoista olen C:n kannalla. Lisävuoroja tarvittaessa neloselle ja kympille. Tai ruuhka-aikaan kulkeva linja Kauppatori-Kuusitie Mannerheimintietä pitkin. Ruuhka-aikaan on ykkösen päättäri Kauppatorilla tyhjä, joten sinne vaan uusi ruuhkalinja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Enkä halua, että vastauksena tulee aikataulutus. Ei oikeasti ole mahdollista nyky-Helsingissä saada vaunuja Rautatieaseman pysäkille (3B Eiraan, 3B Eläintarhaan, 6 Arabiaan ja 9 Pasilaan (esim. suunta pois Manskusta)) siten, että siellä ei tulisi useasti edellä mainittuja tapauksia. Keskustassa ratikoilla on harvassa omaa kaistaa, joten muu liikenne haittaa aikataulussa ajamista.


En millään muotoa epäile rv-kuljettajien näkemystä siitä, miten jotkin käytännön asiat liikenteessä toimivat ja miten ei. Nyky-Helsingissä, kuten kirjoitat.

Mutta tässä on nimenomaan kysymys siitä, että 100 vuotta vanha Nyky-Helsingin liikennöintitapa ei sovellu 100 vuotta kehittyneeseen kaupunkiympäristöön. Ja jos joukkoliikenne halutaan kilpailukykyiseksi, näihin "pyhiin" asioihin on vain puututtava.

Enkä epäile hetkeäkään, etteikö se ole mahdollista. Sen perusteella, että se on mahdollista ja toimivaa käytäntöä muuallakin maailmassa. En näe mitään syytä sille, miksi muualla toimivia nykyaikaisia käytäntöjä ei voisi soveltaa meillä - paitsi sen, ettei haluta.

Tämä mainitsemasi ongelma on tiedossani, ja siihen on myös ratkaisu. Kysymyshän on siitä, missä järjestyksessä vaunut pysäkille tulevat. On selvä, että jos aikataulussa ajo perustuu hällä väliä -tyyliin, tällainen ei toimi. Mutta eihän siinä toimi mikään muukaan, vaan vaunut sumppuuntuvat, kuormittuvat epätasaisesti, kulkevat myöhässä ja edellä yhtä aikaa jne.

Olet varmasti oikeassa siitä, ettei Helsingissä saada mitään järjestystä joukkoliikenteeseen, jos mitään ei saa muuttaa ja epäjärjestys sallitaan. Mutta siitä kärsii koko liikenne, ei yksin Kaivokadun pysäkki.

Jos ajatellaan sitten niin, että vaunut tulevat kumminkin miten sattuu, niin sitten säännöstellään Kaivokadun pysäkille tuloa pysäkkiä edeltävin liikennevaloin. Ihmiset toki urputtavat siitä, että vaunu on pysäkillä eikä ovia avata. Mutta kun vaunu seisoo valoissa, tilanne hyväksytään.

Meillähän ovat palikat tähän jo koossa. Tiedetään, missä mikäkin vaunu on. Kun ajatellaan tulo Mannerheimintieltä, Simonkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksen liikennevaloilla ohjataan niin, että peräkkäiset vaunut tulevat oikeassa järjestyksessä Kaivokadun pysäkille. Oletetaan vaikka, että pysäkin itäpäästä ajetaan Hakaniemeen ja länsipäästä Aleksille. Jos 9 Simonkadulta Hakaniemeen ja Aleksille matkalla oleva 3 lähestyvät Simo/Mansku-risteystä yhtä aikaa, valot päästävät ensin 9:n ja vasta sitten 3:n. Jos taas 3 Hakaniemeen on jäänyt jumiin Kaivon pysäkin itäpäähän ja 9 on tulossa, valot eivät päästä sitä pysäkille asti ennenkuin Hakaniemen 3 on lähtenyt. 9 voidaan seisottaa vaikka Kaivokadulla Manskun jälkeen.

Samaan tapaan toisessa suunnassa. Vaunujen järjestystä säädetään valoilla sekä Hakaniemessä että Liisankadulla (kun sieltä ovat tulossa Kruunuvuoren vaunut). Ja Ateneumin edusta toimii viimeisenä tasaajana.

Kuljettajarahastuksesta on syytä hankkiutua eroon muutenkin, tämä on hyvä syy hoitaa asia. Näin vältetään turhia viivytyksiä. 100 %:n etuudet ovat meillä suurempi ongelma, eikä pelkästään poliittisten asenteiden vuoksi. Mutta sitten kun nekin ovat toiminnassa, Kaivokadun järjestelyn vaikeuksia ei enää olekaan. Koska silloin voidaan ajaa aikatauluissa - toisin kuin Nyky-Helsingissä.

Onko tämä muka mahdollista? On. Esim. Karlsruhessa ohjataan vaihteetkin periaatteessa tällä tavoin. Liikenteenohjaus tietää, missä mikäkin vaunu on menossa ja kääntää vaihteet. Hyvissä ajoin ennen vaunun tuloa. Jos koko kaupunki toimii näin, miten yksi vaivainen pysäkki ei muka meillä toimisi.

Tahdon asia.

Antero

----------


## MrArakawa

Vaihtoehdoista kallistuisin rvk1249:n tapaan C-ratkaisuun. Se tarjoaa töölöläisille suorat yhteydet sekä Kamppiin, Rautatieasemalle ja Hakaniemeen että Stockmannille ja Kaivopuiston&Eiran suuntaan. Samalla tulisi hyvät linjaparit: 3 ja 7 Runeberginkadun kautta ja 4 ja 10 Manskua pitkin. 

Manskun liikenne on nykyisin mielestäni ylimitoitettua ruuhka-aikoja lukuun ottamatta. Neloset, seiskat ja kympit tulevat tätä nykyä erittäin usein melkein peräkkäin Manskun osuuden pysäkeille, jolloin matkustajat änkevät itsensä ensimmäisenä tulevaan vaunuun ja perässä kulkevat vaunut seuraavat puolityhjinä. Näin ollen seiskat voi hyvin heivata Kampin kautta kulkemaan. Ruuhka-aikoihin pitäisi sitten lisätä vuoroja tai perustaa erityinen ruuhkalinja, johon ehdotettu Kauppatori-Kuusitie olisi yksi erinomainen vaihtoehto. 

C:n myötä ratikkaliikenne säilyisi myös Arkadiankadulla eikä myöskään tarvitsisi alkaa pelleillä ylimääräisten N-linjojen kanssa. C-vaihtoehto on kuitenkin kokonaisuutena sen verran kallis, että en usko lautakunnan päätyvän siihen.

----------


## vristo

> Vaihtoehdoista kallistuisin rvk1249:n tapaan C-ratkaisuun. Se tarjoaa töölöläisille suorat yhteydet sekä Kamppiin, Rautatieasemalle ja Hakaniemeen että Stockmannille ja Kaivopuiston&Eiran suuntaan. Samalla tulisi hyvät linjaparit: 3 ja 7 Runeberginkadun kautta ja 4 ja 10 Manskua pitkin. 
> C:n myötä ratikkaliikenne säilyisi myös Arkadiankadulla eikä myöskään tarvitsisi alkaa pelleillä ylimääräisten N-linjojen kanssa. C-vaihtoehto on kuitenkin kokonaisuutena sen verran kallis, että en usko lautakunnan päätyvän siihen.


Kannatan C-ratkaisua myös. MrArakawan perustelut eivät kaipaa enempää. 

Tulevisuudessa 3 ja 7 reitti voisi mennä Manskun risteyksien läpi suoraan, eli jatkaa suoraan Nordensköldin katua Manskun yli ja siitä aina Topeliuksenkadulle sekä edelleem Töölön Torille. Topeliuksenkatu välillä Nordenskölidinkatu-Töölön tori voisi olla puhdas joukkoliikennekatu (vain ratikoille ja muutama bussilinja, joilla väylät ja pysäkit samoissa kohden). Tällainen linjaus sotkisi mahdollisimman vähän muiden, hieman erityyppisten linjojen toimintaa. Toki vaihtopisteet linjojen välillä pitäisi olla korkealaatuiset.

Mutta muuten tuollainen linjoja jakaminen ryhmiin viehättää minua kovasti, sillä niin voidaan korostaa niiden hieman eri tarkoituspiirrettä.
3 ja 7 olisivat palvelevia kiertolinjoja kun taas sellaiset nopeat esikaupunkilinjat kuin 4 ja 10 (myös 1 sekä 6 minun mielestäni) olisivat mahdollisimman suurikapasittettisiä kalustoltaan ja kulkistivat radoillaan niin esteettömästi kuin se Helsingissä on mahdollista tulevaisuudessa.

Hyvä idea tosiaankin; puretaan hieman ylimitoitettua tarjontaa Manskulta ja siirretään Töölöön ja Rungeberginkadulle. Tämä kaikki tasa-aikatauluin toteutettuna.

Hyvällä ratkaisulla on nyt mahdollista saada aikaan melkoisen kattava joukkoliikenneratkaisu ja nimenomaan ratikalla.

----------


## Resiina

Kenties jotain Tämän kaltaista, 3 edelleen Manskua väli Nordenskiöldinkatu - Runeberginkatu, mutta 7 tuon edellisen ehdotuksen mukaisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

Mielestäni valmistelu on tehty osin puutteellisesti ja huomioimatta eräitä tärkeitä seikkoja. Olisi paikallaan, että lautakunta kiinnittäisi niiihin huomiota ja pyytäisi ennen päätöksen tekemistä vielä lisäselvityksiä.

*Suurin ongelma liittyy Länsi-Pasilan keskustayhteyksiin. Ne ovat tällä hetkellä suoran Mannerheimintietä kulkevan raitiolinjan 7 varassa. HKL kuitenkin esittää, että linja 7 kiertäisi tulevaisuudessa Runeberginkadun ja Kampin kautta, jolloin matka-aika Länsi-Pasilasta keskustaan kasvaa 14 minuutista 21 minuuttiin! Tämä heikentää merkittävästi länsipasilalaisten joukkoliikennepalvelua. Myös Pasila Seura ry on lähettänyt asiasta lautakunnalle kirjeen. Kuitenkaan kirjettä ei ole mitenkään otettu valmistelussa huomioon.*

Esityslistateksti ei ylipäätään millään tavalla mainitse Pasilan joukkoliikenneyhteyksien heikkenemistä. Siinä kyllä luetellaan sivukaupalla muutosvaikutuksia sellaisilla alueilla, joilla palvelu HKL:n ehdotuksessa eli vaihtoehdossa B paranee. Sen sijaan Pasilan, Alppilan ja Kallion alueiden muutoksia, jotka ovat pääosin negatiivisia, ei käsitellä esityslistassa lainkaan. Onko kyse jopa virkamiesten tarkoitushakuisuudesta?

Pasilan kannalta tarjotuista vaihtoehdoista ve A on paras. Siinä nopea keskustayhteys Länsi-Pasilasta säilyy. On aivan turhaa puhua tässä yhteydessä jostain alueen laidalla kulkevasta bussista 23, jonka vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan on kaksinkertainen ratikkaan nähden. Vielä mielettömämpää olisi puhua junasta. Ensin satojen metrien kävelymatka tuulisen ja sään armoilla olevan sillan yli, sitten kaivautuminen alas junalaiturille, sitten (sinänsä nopea) junamatka jonnekin Kaisaniemen tai Töölönlahden perukoille ja taas satojen metrien kävelymatka määränpäähän.

Alppilan ja Kallion kannalta vaihtoehto A on myös paras. Keskustayhteyteen sillä ei ole vaikutusta, koska nuo matkat tehdään Hakaniemen kautta. Sen sijaan linjan 3 vieminen Kamppiin parantaa yhteyksiä Alppilasta ja Kalliosta sinne ja säilyttää poikittaisyhteyden Kalliosta Töölöön.

Vaihtoehdossa A nähty hankaluus rautatieaseman pysäkin kanssa on voimakkaasti liioiteltu. Joutuuhan matkustaja joka tapauksessa tarkistamaan, minkä linjan vaunuun on astumassa. Samalla vaivalla hän voi katsoa vaunun määränpäätekstistä, ollaanko menossa Kallion vai Kauppatorin suuntaan. On suorastaan uskomatonta, että yhden ainoan raitiovaunupysäkin tiedotushaasteen vuoksi kokonaisen kaupunginosan, Länsi-Pasilan, keskustayhteyksiä pitäisi heikentää näinkin rajusti.

Ennen päätöksen tekemistä tulisi vielä selvittää myös sellainen vaihtoehto, jossa linjat 3 ja 7 jäisivät ennalleen ja Kampin läpi johdettaisiin joku muu linja, esimerkiksi Kauppatorille päättyvä linja 1 tai linja 9 Rautatieasemalta. Tämä parantaisi palvelua, ja vaikka kustannukset nousisivat, nousisivat samalla myös lipputulot.

Mielestäni olisi nyt paikallaan, että lautakunta palauttaisi asian uudelleen valmisteltavaksi ja antaisi ohjeeksi, että

- Länsi-Pasilan keskustayhteyksiin on kiinnitettävä huomiota
- annettu palaute, ainakin asukasjärjestöjen kirjeet, on jaettava lautakunnan jäsenille ja niihin on otettava esityslistatekstissä kantaa
- on tutkittava sellainen vaihtoehto, jossa linjat 3 ja 7 jäävät ennalleen ja Kamppiin viedään joku muu raitiolinja, esim. linja 1 tai 9

Katsotaan nyt, miten käy. Ainakin HS:stä päätellen asia ei ole lautakunnan jäsenille ihan yksinkertainen. Hyvä niin, sillä ratikkareittien kanssa ei voida kikkailla samalla tavalla kuin nyt vaikkapa idän liityntälinjojen kanssa. Siellähän tehtiin ensin raju, ilmeisen huonosti valmisteltu remontti, jota sitten on paikkailtu ties kuinka monta kertaa. Ratikkareitit sen sijaan ovat perinteikkäästi aika kiinteitä, joten kerran tehtyä muutosta ei hevin korjata. Siksi muutos onkin syytä valmistella oikein huolellisesti.

----------


## SD202

> Vielä mielettömämpää olisi puhua junasta. Ensin satojen metrien kävelymatka tuulisen ja sään armoilla olevan sillan yli, sitten kaivautuminen alas junalaiturille, sitten (sinänsä nopea) junamatka jonnekin Kaisaniemen tai Töölönlahden perukoille ja taas satojen metrien kävelymatka määränpäähän.


Eipäs nyt sentään dramatisoida asioita. Se nyt on vaan kyse ihan puhtaasta sattumasta, mikä juna osuu kohdalle matkustettaessa Pasilasta Helsinkiin. Toki siinä on suuri ero ainakin Helsingin asemalle saavuttaessa, sattuuko kohdalle H-, R- tai Z-juna vaiko A-, I- tai M-juna, jolloin on suuri ero kävelymatkan pituudessa laiturilta Helsingin asemahallin uumeniin. Länsi-Pasilan asukkaiden kannalta on tietysti harmillista, että Helsingin aseman katoksen alle (ja lähimmäksi asemahallia) ajavat H-, R- ja Z-junat kulkevat heistä katsoen melkein kaukaisimmilla mahdollisilla raiteilla.

Ehkä jonain päivänä mahdollisimman moni joukkoliikenteen - ja miksei myös auton - käyttäjistä ajattelee, että kävely on ihan terveellistä hyötyliikuntaa. Tällöin pienen kävelymatkan ei pitäisi olla liian ylivoimainen suoritus suurimmalle osalle ihmisistä.

Toki toivon itsekin, että Helsingin raitiotieverkon keskinopeus nousisi nykyisestä, jolloin raitiovaunu olisi nykyistä parempi vaihtoehto kulkuvälineeksi Helsingin keskustan ja Pasilan välillä.

----------


## Multsun poika

339-DF:n viestistä kuultaa tuikitavallinen painostusryhmien asenne. Jos päätös ei ole länsipasilalaisille mieleinen = heitä ei ole kuultu. Ei se näin mene.

Lautakunnan väki on ihan tolkkua porukkaa ja osaa ajatella itsekin. Kampin raitiolinjan valinnassa on hyviä ja huonoja puolia. He joutuvat nämä puntaroimaan.

Ihan yhtä mieletön on Töölö-seuran pj:n HS:ssa esittämä ajatus, että kolmosen täytyy säilyä Töölössä, koska "sieltä on väki tottunut matkustamaan vaihdotta Kauppatorille". Ehkä kontulaisillekin on syytä järjestää samanlainen yhteys, ihan tasa-arvomielessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> 339-DF:n viestistä kuultaa tuikitavallinen painostusryhmien asenne. Jos päätös ei ole länsipasilalaisille mieleinen = heitä ei ole kuultu. Ei se näin mene.


Miten se sitten menee? Kertoisitko, miten Länsi-Pasilan asia on otettu huomioon? Ja miksi jlk:n esityslistassa on listattu sivukaupalla mitättömiä muutoksia, mutta ei puolella sanallakaan mainittu, mitä seiskan siirto Töölön-Kampin alueelle merkitsee sen pääasiallisen palvelualueen, eli Pasilan, matkojen kannalta?

Olisi huolellisen valmistelun ja hyvän hallintotavan mukaista, että esityslistaan kirjotettaisiin vaikkapa, että "yhteydet linjalla 7 Länsi-Pasilasta keskustaan hidastuvat, matka-aika kasvaa 50%". Lautakunta voisi silloin tehdä päätöksen heille annettujen tietojen perusteella, on se päätös sitten millainen hyvänsä.

Vaikka siellä lautakunnassa toivottavasti "ihan tolkkua" porukkaa istuukin, niin he ovat kuitenkin maallikoita, eivätkä voi tuntea koko kaupungin kaikkia linjoja ja niihin liittyviä kommervenkkejä, vaan tarvitsevat päätöksenteon tueksi virkamiesten valmistelun ja pohjatiedot. Tässä kohdassa vaan tuo valmistelu on puutteellinen ja osa pohjatiedoista on jätetty, asukasyhdistyksen muistutuksesta huolimatta, kertomatta.

----------


## vristo

> Vaihtoehdossa A nähty hankaluus rautatieaseman pysäkin kanssa on voimakkaasti liioiteltu. Joutuuhan matkustaja joka tapauksessa tarkistamaan, minkä linjan vaunuun on astumassa. Samalla vaivalla hän voi katsoa vaunun määränpäätekstistä, ollaanko menossa Kallion vai Kauppatorin suuntaan. On suorastaan uskomatonta, että yhden ainoan raitiovaunupysäkin tiedotushaasteen vuoksi kokonaisen kaupunginosan, Länsi-Pasilan, keskustayhteyksiä pitäisi heikentää näinkin rajusti.


Kokemuksesta voin sanoa matkustajien olevan varsin "sokeita" kaikenlaisille määränpääteksteille yms. ja olen tuon tuostakin joutunut kuljettajana tilanteeseen, että matkustaja on oikeasti ihan eri paikkaan menevän liikennevälineen kyydissä kuin oli aikonut. Esimerkiksi ollessani linjalla h15A minulta tullaan säännöllisesti kysymään viimeistään jossain Mechelininkadulla, että "mihin tämä bussi menee?" tai että "eiks menekään Hakuninmaalle?", kun ovat luulleet hyppäävän linjan h43 bussin kyytiin Elielinaukiolta, joka lähtee samalta laiturilta. Tämä siis vaikka linjakilvissäni on aina oikea "15A Länsiterminaali"-teksti. 

Itse pidän huonona ja sekavuutta lisäävänä ratkaisuna sitä, että samalta pysäkkialueelta menisi saman linjan raitiovaunu useampaan eri suuntaan (vaikka olisi määränpäätekstit). Meistä joukkoliikenteen asiantuntijoista se voi vaikuttaa merkityksettömältä ongelmalta, mutta tavallisen matkustajan silmin se on sekavaa ja tulisi varmasti aiheuttamaan väärään kulkuneuvoon nousemista. Uskokaa nyt vain käytännön liikenneasiantuntijoiden eli em. raitiovaununkuljettajien kommentteja. He joutuvat kohtaamaan kaiken tämän käytännössä.

Harmi, ettei Simonkadulta voisi kääntyä vasemmalle Mannerheimintielle ja edelleen sitten vaikkapa Aleksille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kokemuksesta voin sanoa matkustajien olevan varsin "sokeita" kaikenlaisille määränpääteksteille yms. ja olen tuon tuostakin joutunut kuljettajana tilanteeseen, että matkustaja on oikeasti ihan eri paikkaan menevän liikennevälineen kyydissä kuin oli aikonut.


En yhtään epäile, etteikö tuo olisi totta. Kyllä ratikkamatkustajatkin yrittävät jopa hiomavaunun kyytiin  :Wink: 

Kuitenkin olen sitä mieltä, ettei yhden ongelmapysäkin olemassaolo saa estää kokonaisen kaupunginosan hyvää palvelua. Jos seiskaa ei voi viedä Kamppiin Pasilan-yhteyksien heikkenemisen vuoksi, ja jos kolmosta ei voi viedä tuon pysäkkiongelman vuoksi, niin sitten täytyy selvittää joku kolmas vaihtoehto, jolla Kamppiin saadaan raitioliikennettä heikentämättä olemassaolevia palveluita. On itse asiassa aika outoa, ettei HKL:llä ole viitsitty tällaista selvitystä tehdä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ehkä jonain päivänä mahdollisimman moni joukkoliikenteen - ja miksei myös auton - käyttäjistä ajattelee, että kävely on ihan terveellistä hyötyliikuntaa. Tällöin pienen kävelymatkan ei pitäisi olla liian ylivoimainen suoritus suurimmalle osalle ihmisistä.


Voi olla. Mutta ei hyvää joukkoliikennettä voi suunnitella sillä periaatteella, että  yhtäkkiä pidennetään ihmisten kävelymatkoja pysäkille sadoilla metreillä ja käsketään vielä kävelemään tuulisen sillan yli. Ja sitten todetaan, että kävelkää nyt vaan mutisematta, se on niin terveellistä  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Kuitenkin olen sitä mieltä, ettei yhden ongelmapysäkin olemassaolo saa estää kokonaisen kaupunginosan hyvää palvelua.


Jos tuo pysäkkialue saattaisiin jollain järjestelyllä niin toimivaksi, että erehtymisen mahdollisuus oleellisesti pienenisi niin mikä ettei, mutta jos kaksi raitiovaunua, joissa on sama linjatunnus tulee samalle pysäkille, niin sekaannuksen vaara on todellinen. Minusta se toisaalta heikentää myös palvelua.

----------


## Multsun poika

Väännän DF:lle rautalangasta: linjamuutokset heikentävät yleensä aina jonkun palvelua. Jos lähdetään siitä, että mitään ei saa muuttaa sillä perusteella että jossakin palvelu heikkenee, ollaan suossa. Se ei ole demokratiaa vaan pienen vähemmistön diktatuuria.

Ymmärtäisin vastustuksesi, jos Länsi-Pasilan linjaa 7 oltaisiin lakkauttamassa.

Eräs seikka muuten joka on unohtunut tässä kalabaliikissa on linjan 18 siirto Arkadiankadulle. Se sisältyy vain vaihtoehtoihin A ja B. Munkkivuorelaisten mielipide olisi hyvä ottaa huomioon, jos kerran länsipasilalaiset saavat huutaa itselleen mieleiset linjat. Arkadiankadun reitti nopeuttaisi tukkoista linjaa 18 melkoisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Väännän DF:lle rautalangasta: linjamuutokset heikentävät yleensä aina jonkun palvelua.


Kiitos yrityksestä. Valitettavasti se epäonnistui. En edelleenkään ymmärrä kantaasi.

Ilmeisesti luulet, että asun Länsi-Pasilassa, tai minulla olisi jotenkin muuten oma lehmä ojassa. Ei ole. En juuri koskaan käytä seiskaa. Jos ajattelen vain itseäni, niin tuo ve B on minulle parempi, sillä minä tulen käyttämään Kampin rataa siten, että tulen täältä Munkkiniemestä nelosella Oopperalle ja vaihdan siinä Kamppiin menevälle linjalle. 7 kulkee tiheämmin kuin 3, joten se olisi siksi parempi. Mutta kun näissä asioissa ei voi ajatella aina vain itseään.

Lisäksi Sinulla menee iloisesti sekaisin kaksi aivan eri asiaa. Se, että jonkun alueen yhteyksiä ollaan heikentämässä on yksi juttu. Ja toinen juttu on sitten se, mitä eväitä lautakunnan jäsenille annetaan päätöksentekoon.

Tämä Pasila-esimerkki on hälyttävä siksi, että lautakunnalle ei lainkaan kerrota, mitä vaikutuksia sillä päätöksellä oikeasti on, jonka virkamiehet heiltä Kamppi-asiassa haluavat. Jos virkamiehet reilusti kertoisivat, että juu, päättäkää ve B:n mukaan ja huonontakaa samalla Pasilan yhteyksiä, ja lautakunta sitten sanoisi, että juu, juuri niin me teemme, kävelkööt sinne juna-asemalle tai kärsikööt nahoissaan 50% pidemmän matka-ajan ratikalla, niin sitten kaikki olisi periaatteessa kunnossa. Pasilan alueen yhteydet heikkenisivät, mutta lautakunta ymmärtäisi mitä tuli tehtyä. Nyt olen huolissani ensisijaisesti siitä, että yhteydet saattavat heiketä siksi, että virkamiesvalmistelu on tarkoitushakuista. Lautakunta pohtii valmisteluasiakirjojensa perusteella parin korttelinvälin ratikkayhteyttä eikä välttämättä tiedosta, että sillä on heijastusvaikutuksia Pasilaan, Alppilaan ja Kallioon.

Kun sanot, että linjamuutos heikentää aina jonkun palvelua, niin tuo on kyllä aika erikoinen väite. Eikös asioita kuitenkin pitäisi pyrkiä muuttamaan parempaan suuntaan? Muutoksenhan pitäisi olla parannus, ei heikennys. Siis ihan yleisellä tasolla. Toivottavasti tuolla asenteella varustettua henkilöä ei ainakaan päästetä mitään tällaisia asioita suunnittelemaan. Eli väitätkö ihan tosissasi, että Kampin raitiotien avaamisen on välttämättä heikennettävä joidenkin helsinkiläisten ratikkapalveluita? Huh huh mitä ajatuksia.

Väännänpä minäkin Sinulle rautalangasta: bussi 77 kulkee Rautatientorilta Hämeentietä ja Lahden moottoritietä suoraan Jakomäkeen. Nopea ja tehokas yhteys. Mitä luulet jakomäkeläisten ajattelevan, jos HKL toisi lautakuntaan päätettäväksi linjan 77 reittimuutoksen, jossa uusi reitti kulkisi Rautatientorilta Itäväylää Mellunmäkeen ja sieltä sitten lopulta Jakikseen? Liitteenä olisi sivukaupalla kaavioita, jotka kertoisivat Kulosaaren ja Itäkeskuksen parantuneista bussiyhteyksistä ja Kalasataman alueen monipuolisista yhteystarpeista. Sanallakaan ei mainittaisi sitä, että kas kummaa, Jakiksen yhteydet huononisivat siinä samalla reippaasti. Olisiko se reilua? Tässä on kyse ihan samasta jutusta. Valmistelusta jätetään tarkoituksellisesti pois tiettyjä asioita. Sellaista ei tule hyväksyä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eräs seikka muuten joka on unohtunut tässä kalabaliikissa on linjan 18 siirto Arkadiankadulle. Se sisältyy vain vaihtoehtoihin A ja B. Munkkivuorelaisten mielipide olisi hyvä ottaa huomioon, jos kerran länsipasilalaiset saavat huutaa itselleen mieleiset linjat. Arkadiankadun reitti nopeuttaisi tukkoista linjaa 18 melkoisesti.


Sen nyt voisi siirtää sinne jo huomispäivänä, ja pitäisikin siirtää. Ei sillä ole mitään tekemistä ratikka-asian kanssa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

339-DF ja Antero ovat siinä oikeassa, että vaihtoehdossa B raitioyhteys Länsi-Pasilan alueelta Lasipalatsille hidastuisi useammalla minuutilla. Kysymys kuitenkin kuuluu, minkä verran tuollaisia matkoja edes nykyään tehdään seiskalla. Itse olen huomannut, että Pasilasta tulijat jäävät suureksi osaksi pois vaunusta alkaen Kelan pysäkistä Töölössä. Keskustan päähän tultaessa seiskan matkustajat ovat aika tehokkaasti vaihtuneet.

Vaihtoehdot B ja C toisivat myös uudenlaisen vaihdottoman yhteyden Pasilan alueelta Runeberginkadun alueelle, Kauppakorkeakouluille sekä Kamppiin. Ei kaikki muutos sentään negatiivista ole, vaikka matka Länsi-Pasila - keskusta joillakin minuuteilla hidastuisikin.

Uuden järjestelyn on tarkoitus olla voimassa alkaen 1.1.2009. Siihen mennessä en oikein keksi mitään ratkaisua siihen, miten Kaivokadun pysäkin ongelmat olisi kestävällä tavalla ratkaistu vaihtoehdon A suhteen. Muutenhan A olisi itsestäänselvänä "se ainoa oikea". Kilvitys ei ole mikään ratkaisu niin kauan kun kolmosten ydinkalusto on NrI-sarja. Kakkoset on sidottu neloselle sekä 6 / 8 -yhdistelmälle. Varioiden tulevaisuudesta ei voi sanoa mitään. Ei niitä kolmosen jok'ikiseen vuoroon kuitenkaan ole tulossa. Ja Livan sekoillessa kilvet näyttävät mitä sattuu määränpäitä. Anteron ehdottamaan kahden peräkkäisen pysäkin malliin en usko tämän vuosikymmenen helsinkiläisessä raitioliikenneympäristössä. Useiden kehittämistoimenpiteiden jälkeen pitkän prosessin seurauksena sekin toki voisi olla yksi ratkaisu, mutta 1.1.2009 mennessä sellainen ei Helsingissä ole totta.

----------


## MrArakawa

339-DF on täysin oikealla asialla vaatiessaan kaikkien faktojen tuomista esille valmisteluun. Henkilökohtainen mielipiteeni ei kuitenkaan ole länsipasilalaisten puolella. 

Pasilasta pääsee suoraan keskustaan kaikilla mahdollisilla junilla. Raitioliikenteen on turha matkia junaa, vaan se palvelee melkeinpä paremmin tarjoamalla juuri vaihtoehtoisia yhteyksiä, joita Rattivaunu esittelikin. Eikä sitä Pasilan tuulista siltaa tarvitse kaatosateessa kävellen ylittää, sillä ratikat kulkevat Länsi-Pasilassa myös toiseenkin suuntaan ja toimivat liityntäliikenteenä Pasilan asemalle. Tätä moni matkustaja harrastaakin. 

Länsi-Pasilassa asuvat näyttäisivät käyttävän melko vähän vaatimaansa suoraan ratikkayhteyttä keskustaan. Ratikkamatkat sieltä kohdistuvat Töölön tienoille tai Vallilaan päin. Keskustareissuihin käytetäänkin sitten jo mieluummin junaa. Ylipäätänsä matkustajamäärät Länsi-Pasilassa ovat etenkin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella suhteessa pieniä ja vastaavat ykköslinjan Käpylän osuutta. Töölössä sen sijaan riittää tulijaa ja menijää aamusta iltaan useampaankin suuntaan, joten kaksi linjaa Runeberginkadun kautta ei olisi yhtään liioiteltua.

----------


## vristo

Tuli muuten mieleeni eräs idea, mutta siinä vähän sohaistaisiin "pyhää asiaa".

Kampin ratikkan vaihtoehto A on siis huono Kaivokadun pysäkkien takia, koska saman linjatunnuksen omaavat raitiolinjat ajaisivat samojen pysäkkialueiden suuntaan kahteen kertaan, kuten varmasti on tullut tässä ketjussa selväksi. Mutta mitäs, jos niillä ei olisikaan samaan linjatunnusta? 

Vaihtoehtoni:
1. Ajettaisiin raitiolinjaa 3 edelleen kiertolinjana kuten nykyäänkin, mutta sillä erotuksella, että linjat olisi jaettu kahteen erilliseen linjaan. Tunnuksina voisivat olla edelleenkin nykyiset 3B ja 3T, mutta niitä ajettaisiin siten, että 3B ajaisi kumpaankin suuntaan reitillä Kaivopuisto-Eira-Freda-Bulev.-Kaivokatu-Kaisaniemi-Hakaniemi-Kallio-Alppila-Eläintarha ja olisi siten tunnuksensa mukaisesti 3 B eli Berghäll (=Kallio). Linja 3T (Tölö) puolestaan ajaisi molempiin suuntiin tuota nykyisten kolmosten toista puolikasta, eli: Eläintarha-Nordensköldinkatu-Mansku-Runeberginkatua Töölön kautta ja edelleen Kampin kautta Simonkadulle. Sitten vain Kaivokadun kautta Mikonkadulle ja edelleen Aleksille ja Kauppatorille. Päätepysäkki Kaivopuistossa.
Ja kas; Kaivokadun ongelmapysäkkillä ei olisi em. ongelmia, sillä tässä vaihtoehdossa, jossa 3B ja 3T muodostavat "omat linjansa" ja niillä on helposti erottuvat ja täysin erilaiset linjatunnukset juuri tällä kriittisellä osuudella. Ainakin virheen mahdollisuus pienenisi selvästi.

Toki kalustonkierto ja kuljettajien työrupeamat voitaisiin toteuttaa ihan nykyisen kiertolinjan malliin eli Eläintarhassa ja Kaivopuistossa LIVA vaihtaisi linjakilvet huomaamattomasti. 

2.Vielä radikaalimpi mahdollisuus olisi mielestäni niin, että nykyiset 3B ja 3T, ajettaisiin em. ehdotukseni tapaan, mutta niiden linjatunnukset olisi vaihdettu vaikkapa niin, että tuo "Kallion Kolmonen" (3B) olisi pelkkä 3 ja "Töölön Kolmonen" olisi puolestaan raitiolinja 5, jolloin se hieman jopa seurailisi legendaarisen ex-vitosen jalanjälkiä. Tällöin nimenomaan tuo 5 olisi se Kampin  ja myöskin Mikonkadun rataa käyttävä raitiolinja. Aivan kuten ylemmässä ehdotuksessani se olisi 3T.

Linjat 7A/B jäisivät tässä vaihtoehdossa nykyisilleen, eikä erillistä kolmosten yölinjaakaan (3N) tarvitsisi perustaa. Myöskin näiden kolmosten uusien tunnusversioiden liikennöintiajat vastaisivat aivan nykyisiä yöliikennettä (myös Kamppiin) myöten.

Arkadiankadun rataosuuden ratikkaliikenteen lakkauttamisen menetystä korvaisi reittimuutos linjalla h18, Postikadun ja Arkadiankadun kautta, joka itseasiassa palauttaisi sen parin vuosikymmenen takaiselle reitilleen.

Mutta onkohan oikein soveliasta puhua tällaisista asioista legendaarisen 3B/T-kiertolinjan merkkipäivinä? Vai voisiko ajatella tällaisiakin ratkaisuja?

Oheessa ideani hätäisinä kyhäelmä-havainnekuvina:

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun sanot, että linjamuutos heikentää aina jonkun palvelua, niin tuo on kyllä aika erikoinen väite. Eikös asioita kuitenkin pitäisi pyrkiä muuttamaan parempaan suuntaan?


Aina jos muutos ei ole pelkkä liikenteen lisääminen, se myös heikentää jonkun palveluita. Niin tekee väistämättä Kampin ratikkakin, jos Kamppiin ei perusteta liikennöimään aivan uutta linjaa. Oleellista on, että kokonaisuutena palvelu paranee enemmän kuin huononee (eli yleistettyjen matka-aikojen kokonaissumma pienenee).

Kampin ratikkalinja on nykymuodossaan mielestäni vähän ongelmallinen: Runeberginkadulta on jo hyvät bussiyhteydet Kamppiin, joten ratikka ei paranna yhteyksiä merkittävästi. Sen sijaan Runeberginkadun yhteydet Rautatieaseman alueelle hidastuvat, jos Runskille ei jätetä sekä kolmosta että seiskaa. Kampin ratikkalinjan tärkein merkitys on mielestäni sen avaamat jatkomahdollisuudet niin Jätkäsaaren kuin Bulevardin suuntaan.

Jos otetaan lähtökohdaksi, että Runeberginkadulta ei tarvita "nopeaa" ratikkalinjaa Lasipalatsille Arkadiankatua pitkin, olisi kolmosen siirtäminen Kamppiin tietysti luonnollinen ratkaisu, jos Kaivokadulla ei olisi tätä pysäkkiongelmaa. Pysäkkiongelmaa voi yrittää ratkaista vaihtamalla linjatunnuksia kesken matkan, kuten vristo hienosti hahmotteli.

Lautakunnan kannanotoissakin tulee esiin kolmosen "pyhyys". Sen reittiin ei haluta koskea, vaikka se olisikin järkevää. Muuten Kaivokadun pysäkkiongelman voisi ratkaista esim. vaihtamalla kolmosten Eiran lenkin seiskoille: kolmoset olisivat ympyrälinja Kaivokatu - Mikonkatu - Senaatintori - Alppila - Töölö - Kaivokatu ja seiskat kahdeksikkolinja Aleksi - Kauppatori - Eira - Bulevardi - Kaivokatu - Sörnäinen - Pasila - Mannerheimintie - Aleksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Linjatunnuksen vaihtaminen kesken matkaa on ajatustasolla kovasti mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu. Noinhan menetellään mm. Oslon kehämetron linjoilla 4 ja 6. Vuosina 2002 - 2003 Göteborgin linjat 2 ja 6 olivat tosiasiassa yksi ja sama linja, mutta Brunnsparkenin kautta ei ollut perusteltua ajaa vain jommallakummalla tunnuksella "kaksi kertaa per kierros", joten päädyttiin malliin, jossa kilvet vaihtuivat Sahlgrenskan ja Linnéplatsenin välillä.

Tuon onnistumisen suhteen Helsingissä jo 1.1.2009 olen hieman pessimisti. Kuka takaa Livan oikutellessa, että kilvet vaihtuvat varmasti suunnitellulla tavalla? Mistä järjestetään kolmosille riittävä määrä sähköisillä kilvillä (ei nauha-) varustetut vaunut (8+8=16 vaunua), kun niitä on ollut työlästä järjestää edes linjoille 4, 4T, 6 ja 8?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistä järjestetään kolmosille riittävä määrä sähköisillä kilvillä (ei nauha-) varustetut vaunut (8+8=16 vaunua), kun niitä on ollut työlästä järjestää edes linjoille 4, 4T, 6 ja 8?


Tarvittaessa sähköisten linjakilpien hankkiminen NrI:iin ei ole mikään valtava investointi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tarvittaessa sähköisten linjakilpien hankkiminen NrI:iin ei ole mikään valtava investointi.


Eipä toki, mutta kun kalustovastaava on tavan takaa ilmoittanut, että niitä ei ykkösiin hankita, niin en julkisesti kehtaa pohjustaa visioitani 1.1.2009 tilanteeseen sen pohjalta, että niissä niitä silloin olisi...

----------


## Resiina

Mitäs jos 3B/T ja 7A/B menis suoraan mannerheimintietä ja Töölön sunntaan pistettäisiin uusi 5 Kauppatori-Aleksanterinkatu-Rautatieasema-Kamppi-Töölö-Mannerheimintie-Kuusitie.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mitäs jos 3B/T ja 7A/B menis suoraan mannerheimintietä ja Töölön sunntaan pistettäisiin uusi 5 Kauppatori-Aleksanterinkatu-Rautatieasema-Kamppi-Töölö-Mannerheimintie-Kuusitie.



Tai Kauppatori-Kruununhaka-Rautatieasema-...?
Tällöin ykkönen voisi koukata Mikonkadun ja Aleksanterinkadun kautta.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Mitäs jos 3B/T ja 7A/B menis suoraan mannerheimintietä ja Töölön sunntaan pistettäisiin uusi 5 Kauppatori-Aleksanterinkatu-Rautatieasema-Kamppi-Töölö-Mannerheimintie-Kuusitie.


Kampin linja antaisi mahdollisuuden parantaa/kehittää nykyistä tarjontaa esimerkiksi:

- Yllä ehdotettu linja 5 ajaisi Kauppatorin sijaan Aleksilta Linjoille, jolloin saataisiin palautettua raitioliikenne Diakonissalaitoksen radalle.
tai
- Jatkettaisiin linjaa 1 reitille Käpylä-Senaatintori-Rautatieasema-Kamppi-Töölö-Kuusitie

Linjat 3 ja 7 voisivat jatkaa nykyisillä reiteillään (siis 3 Arkadiankatu-Runeberginkatu ja 7 Mannerheimintie).

----------


## vristo

Tässä hieman korjatut kartat:

----------


## Resiina

> Tässä hieman korjatut kartat:


Hienot kartat
Tässä alla linkki omiin karttoihini
http://www.elisanet.fi/jyrki.langman...levaisuus.html
(4-karttaa)

----------


## Jusa

Resinan alimainen kartta on mielestäni paras, nykyinen linjasto.
Viitonen uutena mukaan, mutta terminaaliin asti. NGLI uusi turbolenssi aloittaa keväällä ja matkustamäärät jakautuvat useammalle päivävuorolle.

Näkisin kyllä, että viitonen ensi alkuun kulkisi kuusitien silmukkaan, mutta kyllä manskun ruuhkia ja Töölöläisten ja meilahden sairaala-alueen takia pitäisi pikaisesti aloittaa Topeliuksen kadun kiskotus ja viitosen reitin rakentaminen unohdettuun Munkkivuoreen ja ehkäpä eteenpäinkin Pitäjänmäen uusille asuntoalueille.

----------


## ess

> Toimisi kyllä, jos pysäkit olisivat vierekkäisiä, kuten Hakaniemessä, mutta peräkkäiset ei toimi.
> 
> Esimerkki: Ratikka A on pysähtyneenä Rautatieaseman pysäkillä, sillä ensimmäisellä. Takana tuleva ratikka B on menossa sille toiselle pysäkille, mutta ei voi avata ovia, ja päästää matkustajia pois, koska sen pysäkki on vielä edessäpäin, ja ratikka A estää kulun pysäkille.


Tuollainen systeemihän on tulossa Pasilan asemalle. Vähän veikkaan että ruuhka-aikoina sivuraiteen kautta edellisen vaunun ohittaminen voi olla hankalaa kun raiteen päällä on autoja messukeskukselle asti.

----------


## Haltia

Entäs jos näin? Sama päivitetty siihen aiempaan postaukseen blogiini.



Mikäli iso massa ei ylitä Rautatientorin "solmukohtaa", tarjoaisi tämä A:n kattavuuden ja hyvät puolet. Itse näkisin mielelläni T&B sekoilun kuolevan ja reittien selkeytyvän tällaisiksi jotka kuusivuotiaskin tajuaa. Kysymys onkin, että  kuinka moni ylittää tuon solmukohdan ja kuinka moni matkustaa vain Pohjoisella tai Eteläisellä lenkillä? Mitä mieltä arvon foorumilaiset ovat?

----------


## teme

> Entäs jos näin?


Kolmosen kahdeksikko on kaikessa sekavuudessaan sen verran pyhä asia etten hajottaisi sitä. Miksei kolmonen voi vaan kääntyä Simonkadulta etelään Mannerheimintielle niin kuin nyt Arkadiankadulta?

----------


## teme

Tohon vaihtoehtoon A ja kolmosen tuplapysäkkiongelmaan vielä yksi vaihtoehto: Tasauspysäkeillä Eläintarhassa ja jossain Tehtaankadulla vaihdetaan linjanumero kolmosesta esim. kakkoseksi.

3:n reitti siten Eläintarha - Töölö - Kamppi - Rautatientori - Mikonkatu - Aleksi - Tehtaankatu, ja
2: Eläintarha - Alppila - Kallio - Hakaniemi - Rautatientori - Mannerheimintie - Bulevardi - Tehtaankatu.

Nostalgiasyistä tuota kolmosta voi toki kutsua 3T:ksi ja kakkosta  3B:ksi :-) Tai sitten 3K niin kuin Kallio.

----------


## 339-DF

> Entäs jos näin? Sama päivitetty siihen aiempaan postaukseen blogiini.


Mielestäni tämä on oikein hyvä! Mietin itse eilen vastaavaa, mutta niin, että alalenkki kääntyisi Manskulta suoraan Aleksille. Hylkäsin sen päässäni, koska Lasipalatsi ja Rautatieasema jäävät kokonaan pois alalenkin reitiltä. En jostain syystä älynnyt tehdä siihen tuota lisälenkkiä steissin kautta, ja sillä varustettuna tuo näyttää nyt oikein hyvältä.

Erityistä plussaa siitä, että Kamppiin, Helsingin yöelämän sydämeen, on yöliikennettä. HKL:n vaihtoehdiossa B ja C sitä ei ole.

Kysyit, minkä verran keskustasolmun läpi meneviä yhteyksiä käytetään. Luulen, että HKL:llä ei ole siitä valmista tutkimustietoa olemassa mutta mistäs sitä tietää. Itse olen käyttänyt kolmosta tuon solmun kohdalla lähinnä niin, että olen tullut 3T:llä Kalliosta asemalle tai Stockalle. Tuntumani on, että vaunu tyhjenee aika tehokkaasti steissin kohdalla ja tilalle tulee uusia matkustajia. Olen oikein kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen siksi, että olen hämmästellyt kuinka harva kalliolainen kulkee Ylioppilastalon pysäkille asti, kun se kutienkin on mun mielestä ihan ydinkeskustaa. Loputkin Kallion suunnasta tulevat jäävät kyydistä Stockalla. Aina löytyy joku joka vaikka asuu Kalliossa ja käy töissä Bulevardilla, mutta ei niitä paljon ole.

Toisesta suunnasta väliltä Töölö-Kauppatori on olemassa ihan oikeaa tutkimustietoakin, tosin 22 vuotta vanhaa. Mutta kun Töölö ja Skatta ei alueina ole juurikaan muuttuneet tuossa ajassa niin veikkaan, että vanha tieto ei tässä tapauksessa ole vanhentunutta tietoa. Eli: vuoteen 1985 asti oli linja 5, Töölöntori - Lasipalatsi - Katajanokka. HKL halusi lakkauttaa sen ja korvata 3:n ja 4:n järjestelyillä (niin kuin ne nyt kulkevatkin). Siitä nousi Töölössä silloin iso poru, mutta HKL tutki ja todisti, että Töölöstä kulkevat jäivät (lähes) kaikki kyydistä Lasipalatsilla ja viimeistään Ylioppilastalolla, ja vastaavasti aniharva skattalainen matkusti Lasipalatsia pidemmäs Töölön suuntaan. Eli muutos ei oikeasti haitannut ketään. No, kun oli tutkittu niin porukin siitä laski ja muutos meni läpi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksei kolmonen voi vaan kääntyä Simonkadulta etelään Mannerheimintielle niin kuin nyt Arkadiankadulta?


Koska se kuulemma hankaloittaa risteysalueen sujuvuutta, kun liikennevaloihin tulee yksi vaihe lisää. Tämä perustelu on mielestäni osin keksitty, sillä tehokkaalla valo-ohjauksella ("vihreä" saadaan vain kun vaunu tulee; kolmosen nykyisellä vuorovälillä kerran viidessä minuutissa) tuon ei pitäisi aiheuttaa mitään ylitsepääsemättömiä vaikeuksia. Kääntyyhän samassa risteyksessä nytkin bussi 17 Kaivokadulta vasemmalle Manskulle ilman sen suurempaa dramatiikkaa.

Toinen juttu on sitten se, että Simonkadulta Aleksille kulkeva ratikkalinja pysähtyy Scandic Simonkentän jälkeen vasta Aleksin ja Keskuskadun risteyksessä. Lasipalatsin ja Rautatieaseman tärkeä, keskeinen alue jää palvelematta. Tämä on mielestäni ihan oikea puute.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eipä toki, mutta kun kalustovastaava on tavan takaa ilmoittanut, että niitä ei ykkösiin hankita...


Tuohan on sellainen asia, jota on helppo muuttaa tilanteen mukaan. Nyt näyttää siltä, että nauhoilla pärjätään, mutta jos lautakunta tekee sellaisia linjastopäätöksiä, että vajaan vuoden kuluttua tarvittaisiin enemmän määränpäänäyttöjä, niin sitten tietenkin tarkistetaan kantaa ja tilataan elektronisia näyttöjä, ei se sen kummempaa ole.

Harrastajan ja valokuvaajan kannalta nuo nauhakilvet ovat muuten kivempia, nimittäin nuo elektroniset eivät kauniilla, aurinkoisella säällä oikein erotu valokuvassa hyvin.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Kampin linja antaisi mahdollisuuden parantaa/kehittää nykyistä tarjontaa esimerkiksi:
> 
> - Yllä ehdotettu linja 5 ajaisi Kauppatorin sijaan Aleksilta Linjoille, jolloin saataisiin palautettua raitioliikenne Diakonissalaitoksen radalle.
> tai
> - Jatkettaisiin linjaa 1 reitille Käpylä-Senaatintori-Rautatieasema-Kamppi-Töölö-Kuusitie
> 
> Linjat 3 ja 7 voisivat jatkaa nykyisillä reiteillään (siis 3 Arkadiankatu-Runeberginkatu ja 7 Mannerheimintie).


Kaikkeen tuohon ei varmaan ole vaunuja vielä 2009 alussa. Mutta mielestäni tuo ykkösen pidennys tulisi selvittää. 1A:lla on tällä hetkellä ajossa 9 vaunua. Niillä voidaan liikennöidä kohtuullisin vuorovälein ainakin linjaa Käpylä - Senaatintori - Kamppi - Ooppera. Jos variodiili yhtään toimii, niin Kuusitielle astikin pääsee (mahtaisiko Kuusitielle asti kulkeva linja vähentää kuormitusta kympillä sen verran, että sieltä saataisiin napsaistua pois vaunu tai pari?). Liikennöintikustannukset toki kasvaisivat, sillä uusi ykkönen ajaisi tietenkin kaikkina viikonpäivinä ja klo 23 asti. Mutta lipputulot ja matkustajamäärätkin oletettavasti kasvaisivat.

Pidentämällä linjaa 1 Senaatintorilta Kampin kautta Oopperalle/Kuusitielle voitaisiin linjat 3 ja 7 säilyttää ennallaan. 1A:n osuus Eirassa voitaneen korvata bussilinjalla 14B sekä raitiolinjalla 3.

Kun linjan 1 liikennöintiajat pitenevät, voidaan myös harkita bussilinjan 51 katkaisemista Pohjolanaukiolle, jotta tarpeeton päällekkäisyys raitiovaunun kanssa poistuu. Vaatii toki järjestetyt vaihdot Käpylässä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Harrastajan ja valokuvaajan kannalta nuo nauhakilvet ovat muuten kivempia, nimittäin nuo elektroniset eivät kauniilla, aurinkoisella säällä oikein erotu valokuvassa hyvin.


Ongelma johtuu liian lyhyestä valotusajasta. Jos kamerassa vain on mahdollisuus säätää, niin valotusaika jonnekin 1/100 sekunnin paikkeille, niin ledivalotkin alkavat näkyä. Tämä on kamerakohtaista, mutta helppohan asia on digikameralla kokeilla.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt näyttää siltä, että nauhoilla pärjätään, mutta jos lautakunta tekee sellaisia linjastopäätöksiä, että vajaan vuoden kuluttua tarvittaisiin enemmän määränpäänäyttöjä, niin sitten tietenkin tarkistetaan kantaa ja tilataan elektronisia näyttöjä, ei se sen kummempaa ole.


Tuo nauhajuttu ei nyt ollut ydinkysymys. Sähköisiä kilpiä ohjataan Livan pohjalta. Mikäli Livaan on kirjauduttu väärin tai Liva muuten vain tökkii, kilvet saattavat näyttää molempia määränpäitä vilkutellen tai hukata linjatunnuksen kirjainosan (tai määränpään). Etenkin poikkeusreittien aikana, jolloin ko. informaatiota eniten kaivataan, kilvet tahtovat mennä täysin sekaisin. Sähköiset kilvet yksinään ei ole mikään ratkaisu vaihtoehdon A täydelliseen kestämättömyyteen. Ja kuten foorumin ammattilaiset (siis kaverit jotka tekevät liikenteen parissa oikeita töitä romantikoinnin sijasta) ovat todenneet, ihmiset eivät edes lue määränpäitä. Osalle määränpäät eivät edes kerro mitään, sillä he saattavat olla menossa väliin jäävälle alueelle, jonka nimeä ei enää luekaan määränpääkentässä. Esim. Kaivopuistoon mennään rengaslinjalla kahta eri reittiä. Samoin Eläintarhaan. Nuo nimet kentissä eivät kerro todellista ajoreittiä.

----------


## late-

> Mikäli Livaan on kirjauduttu väärin tai Liva muuten vain tökkii, kilvet saattavat näyttää molempia määränpäitä vilkutellen tai hukata linjatunnuksen kirjainosan (tai määränpään). Etenkin poikkeusreittien aikana, jolloin ko. informaatiota eniten kaivataan, kilvet tahtovat mennä täysin sekaisin. Sähköiset kilvet yksinään ei ole mikään ratkaisu vaihtoehdon A täydelliseen kestämättömyyteen.


Ongelma koskee meillä jo reittejä 6 ja 8. Tiettyä tökkimistä ajoittain esiintyykin. On kuitenkin kestämätön lähtökohta olettaa, että linjakilvet eivät toimi. Kilvethän ova täysin turhat, jos ne eivät ole riittävän luotettavia käytettäviksi.

Henkilökohtaisesti uskoisin toivimimmaksi ratkaisun, jossa vaihdetaan kirjainta tai numeroa etelässä ja pohjoisessa kuten täällä on ehdotettu. Sellaisessa on useampi pysäkinväli matkaa huomata mahdolliset virheet ennen kuin tullaan kriittiselle osuudelle.

Kahden erillisen lenkin vaihtoehto voi myös toimia. En ole varma vaikuttaako se pienellä päällekkäisyydellään kalustovaatimuksiin. Joitain yhteyksiä tietysti katkeaa, mutta luultavasti niitä ei kovin paljon käytetä. Suurin ongelma lie siinä, ettei meitä (HKL:ää) kiinnosta asiaa selvittää, vaan vedotaan tutkimatta noihin katkeaviin yhteyksiin. Etuna ratkaisussa olisi pohjoisen osan irroittaminen eteläisen kantakaupungin ruuhkaongelmista ja mahdollisuus säätää tarjontaa varsinkin juhlapäivinä nykyistä tarkemmin ilman erikoislinjatunnuksia.

Näiden kahden vaihtoehdon perusteella sanoisin, että kolmosten yhteinen pysäkki on teknisesti täysin ratkaistavissa oleva ongelma. Tarvitaan vain tahtoa. Se ei siis yksin ole pätevä perustelu valita muita vaihtoehtoja. Yhteisen pysäkin sisältävä reitti erillisillä linjatunnuksilla olisi luultavasti jopa nykyistä selkeämpi ratkaisu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> On kuitenkin kestämätön lähtökohta olettaa, että linjakilvet eivät toimi.


Mutta toisaalta kun tiedetään, että tietyissä tilanteissa ne eivät toimi, niin eikö ole pään lyömistä seinään jätettäessä asia vaille huomiota? Se jos mikä on kestämätöntä.

Toki olen samaa mieltä siitä, että pidemmällä tähtäimellä järjestelmää tulee kehittää siihen suuntaan, että kilpien tulee näyttää nykyistä huomattavasti varmemmin ja täsmällisemmin erilaisia asioita. Tässä ketjussa käsiteltävä linjastomuutos astuu voimaan 1.1.2009. Onko valmius tosiaan siihen, että kilpiasiat saadaan vaihtoehtoa A edellyttävään kuntoon siihen mennessä? Jos on, sittenhän kaikki on periaatteessa ok. Sen jälkeen asiakkaat pitää vain opettaa lukemaan niitä kilpiä. Tosin edellä kyllä tuli ilmi, että tämä kilpiasia on vain yksi osa ongelmia. Täytyy se silti ratkaista.

----------


## ultrix

Haltian ehdottama kolmosen pilkkominen pohjoiseen ja eteläiseen rinkiin voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto. Tällöin säilytettäisiin seiskan nopea siirtymätaival Mannerheimintiellä ja kolmonen Töölössä. Ymmärtääkseni Töölöstä on useammin asiaa Hakaniemeen ja päinvastoin, kuin esimerkiksi Ullanlinnan seudulle. 

"Minkkiturkki-kolmonen" (käytännössä esim. 5S Kauppatori Salutorget / 5E Eira Eira) tarjoaisi - suokaa anteeksi stereotypia - perinteisen yhteyden Eiran ja Ullanlinnan porvareille Aleksin kaupoille, mutta reittimuutoksen myötä myös Bulen kautta. Pitkänsillan pohjoispuolelle Etelä-Helsingin porvarit eivät kai vieläkään kehtaa matkustaa, ellei sitten elämysmatkalle.  :Wink:  Eli kolmosen kahdeksikkolenkki palvelee lähinnä turisteja.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Lautakunnan kannanotoissakin tulee esiin kolmosen "pyhyys". Sen reittiin ei haluta koskea, vaikka se olisikin järkevää. Muuten Kaivokadun pysäkkiongelman voisi ratkaista esim. vaihtamalla kolmosten Eiran lenkin seiskoille: kolmoset olisivat ympyrälinja Kaivokatu - Mikonkatu - Senaatintori - Alppila - Töölö - Kaivokatu ja seiskat kahdeksikkolinja Aleksi - Kauppatori - Eira - Bulevardi - Kaivokatu - Sörnäinen - Pasila - Mannerheimintie - Aleksi.


Yön yli miettimisen jälkeen kannatan itse tätä Kuukangon ehdotusta Eiran lenkin siirtämisestä seiskoille ja kolmosen ajattamista pelkkää ns. Eläintarhan lenkkiä Töölön, Kampin, Mikonkadun ja Kruununhaan kautta. Seiska siis siirtyisi (takaisin) Kaisaniemenkadulle. Tämä ratkaisisi sekä Rautatieaseman pysäkin ongelman, että myös säilyttäisi Länsi-Pasilasta nopean yhteyden keskustaan. Ainoana haittana olisi se oikeastaan, että Runeberginkadulta ei pääsisi enää vaihtamatta Stockkan oven eteen  :Smile:  . 

Yöliikenne vaatisi tosin myös hieman järjestelyjä, tosin eipä Pasilan kautta ajaminen olisi välttämättä huono ajatus yölinjalle. Jos esim. Pasilan siltaa lännestä tullessa olisi vaihde suoraan Asemapäällikönkadulle, niin yöllä voitaisiin ajaa Konepaja-alueen kautta sitten kun rata siellä valmistuu.

Mitäs Haltia ja arvon (ex.) kolleegat Rvk1249 ja MrArakawa (ja se yksi muu) olisitte tästä Eiran lenkin siirrosta seiskalle mieltä? Linjanumerohan on sitten vain järjestelykysymys, jos tahdotaan kolmosen menevän Olympiaterminaalille edelleen...

P.S. Yksi ajatus mitä ei ole vielä tullut esille, olisi tämän kolmosen (tai mikä sitten onkaan) kahdeksikon kääntäminen niin, että Eläintarhan/Pasilan ja Eiran lenkit ajettaisiinkin samoin päin. Näin ei Töölön suunnalta menisi (turhaan?) kahta linjaa Aleksin ja Kaivokadun suuntaan, vaan toisella pääsisi Eiraan ja toisella sinne Kauppatorille. Hakaniemen suunnasta kuutosella pääsisi edelleen Eiran suuntaan.

- Janne Peltola, Raitiovaununkuljettajana huhtikuu 2004 - marraskuu 2007  ja Liikenne- ja tiekniikan pääaineopiskelija TKK:lla 2007 syksystä alkaen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kahden erillisen lenkin vaihtoehto voi myös toimia. En ole varma vaikuttaako se pienellä päällekkäisyydellään kalustovaatimuksiin. Joitain yhteyksiä tietysti katkeaa, mutta luultavasti niitä ei kovin paljon käytetä.


Minusta kaikkien niemen eteläosiin menevien linjojen pitäisi olla heilurilinjoja. Tälläkin palstalla on puhuttu heilurilinjojen vaikutuksesta matkustajamääriin ja ratikkalinjat ovat vielä niin lyhyitä, että linjojen pidentäminen muutamalla kilometrillä niemen eteläosaan ei aiheuta suuria täsmällisyysongelmia.

Sinänsä Eiran lenkki voidaan hoitaa muutenkin kuin kolmosilla. Olen jo ehdottanut sen siirtämistä seiskalle, mutta teoriassahan joku muukin linja voisi ajaa sen: esim. 10, jonka vuoroista joka toinen ajaisi lenkin myötäpäivään ja joka toinen vastapäivään.

----------


## teme

> Ainoana haittana olisi se oikeastaan, että Runeberginkadulta ei pääsisi enää vaihtamatta Stockkan oven eteen  .


Hulluilla Päivillä käyneet tietävät varoa ärsyttämästä töölöläismummoa. Joku palvelulinja lepyttelyksi?  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> Sinänsä Eiran lenkki voidaan hoitaa muutenkin kuin kolmosilla. Olen jo ehdottanut sen siirtämistä seiskalle, mutta teoriassahan joku muukin linja voisi ajaa sen: esim. 10, jonka vuoroista joka toinen ajaisi lenkin myötäpäivään ja joka toinen vastapäivään.



0A/0B on yksi vaihtoehto parantaa Eiran lenkkiä. Reitti olisi Rautatieasema - Kamppi - Fredrikinkatu -Tehtaankatu - Kauppatori - Mikonkatu -Rautatieasema ja vastapäivään. Fredrikinkadulle tarvittaisiin tuota linjaa varten Bulevardin ja Urho Kekkosen kadun välille uudet kiskot 300-400 metrin matkalle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sinänsä Eiran lenkki voidaan hoitaa muutenkin kuin kolmosilla. Olen jo ehdottanut sen siirtämistä seiskalle, mutta teoriassahan joku muukin linja voisi ajaa sen: esim. 10, jonka vuoroista joka toinen ajaisi lenkin myötäpäivään ja joka toinen vastapäivään.


Mietin tuota eilen, 10A toiseen ja 10B toiseen suuntaan. Kympin vuoroväli on niin tiheä, että palvelu Eiran lenkillä olisi riittävä. Ja kun kymppi joka tapauksessa jää toistaiseksi siihen Kolmikulmaan, niin sillä ei olisi vaikutusta kymppiin ollenkaan. Bonuksena olisi sitten yhteys etelästä Töölön suuntaan Manskulle.

HKL-Suy ei kuitenkaan tykkää tuollaisista isoista lenkeistä (vrt. Jätkän selvitys). Luulen että Suy:n on helpompi hahmottaa tuo Haltian ehdotus kahdesta erillisestä ympyrälinjasta. Jos heille ehdottaa 10A/B:tä, niin tuomio on tylysti että sekava, ei toimi.  :Sad:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ongelma johtuu liian lyhyestä valotusajasta. Jos kamerassa vain on mahdollisuus säätää, niin valotusaika jonnekin 1/100 sekunnin paikkeille, niin ledivalotkin alkavat näkyä.


Mutta miten käy sitten liikkuvan kohteen eli ratikan tarkkuuden kanssa, kun valotusaika kasvaa?

----------


## Haltia

> Mitäs Haltia ja arvon (ex.) kolleegat Rvk1249 ja MrArakawa (ja se yksi muu) olisitte tästä Eiran lenkin siirrosta seiskalle mieltä? Linjanumerohan on sitten vain järjestelykysymys, jos tahdotaan kolmosen menevän Olympiaterminaalille edelleen...


Hmm.. silloinhan seiskasta tulisi kolmosen kaltainen B&T-hässäkkä, koska terminaalilta on sitten järkevää olla steissiyhteys, jolloin tulisi taas se tuplapysäkin ongelma ja samat haasteet kuin kolmosella nyt.. Siitä muuten puhuttiin lautakunnassa alunperin, mutta ilmeisesti reitti olisi silloin myös jotenkin aivan liian pitkä, joten siinä oli kai jo haasteita pysyä missään aikatauluissa kun oikominenkaan ei oikein onnistu etelä-pohjoinen akselilla tarpeeksi hyvin. Joku vaunu-vuoro-aika -asioihin perehtyneempi osannee selittää selkokielellä asian?

----------


## -Epex82-

Olen varmaan monien mielestä asiantuntematon ilonpilaaja, mutta en suoraan sanoen näe tarvetta tämän asian monimutkaistamiselle.
Oman (luonnollisesti subjektiivisen) käsitykseni mukaan 3T ja 3B toimivat hyvin ja kun vielä 3T:n yöliikenne palautetaan, niin vielä paremmin.
Myönnän toki, etten ole lukenut kaikkia mielipiteitä täällä ja en tunne asiaa ehkä riittävästi voidakseni kommentoida kaikkea esitettyä.
Asiaan kuitenkin, yksinkertaistetusti: Meille valmistuu uutta rataa ensi vuonna (tai ehkä 2009) Kamppiin. Jos radalle halutaan liikennettä, on se siirrettävä sinne jostakin, koska oletan, että rahaa ei kuitenkaan muuhun ole.
Jos kolmonen siirrettään heittämään lenkki Kampin kautta, en näe siinä mitään isoa ongelmaa, pahin on Kaivokadun epäselvyys. Jos taas seiska pannaan kulkemaan Kampin kautta, länsipasilalaiset eivät pidä siitä ja tilanne palautuu samaksi perusluonteeltaan kuin ennen v. 1985. Kolmosen ja seiskan paikan vaihtaminen on kosmetiikkaa, kuten myös tilanteen jättäminen ennalleen (kolmonen Kampin kautta). Kaksi linjaa vaihtaa paikkaa, länsipasilalaiset eivät pidä siitä ja Kamppi saa raitiotieyhteyden. 

Pointtini oli, että kun on tämä krooninen rahapula, niin erilaiset kosmeettiset muutokset, uudet linjat, pätkimiset yms  eivät todellisuudessa muuta mitään, ne ehkä parantavat jotakin palvelua ja heikentävät sitä muualla, Kampin rata on hyvä esimerkki. Omalta osaltaan Kampin rata on myös masentava asia: kun rakennetaan joitakin satoja metrejä raitiorataa kaupungissa, jossa raitioliikennettä ei ole kehitetty vuosikausiin mitenkään, niin asiaan suhtaudutaan kuin johonkin ihmeelliseen asiaan. Kyse ei ole isosta tai merkittävästä muutoksesta, kannattaa muistaa Tolstoin sananparsi: "Vain yksinkertaiset muutokset ovat nerokkaita".

----------


## kuukanko

> silloinhan seiskasta tulisi kolmosen kaltainen B&T-hässäkkä, koska terminaalilta on sitten järkevää olla steissiyhteys, jolloin tulisi taas se tuplapysäkin ongelma ja samat haasteet kuin kolmosella nyt.. Siitä muuten puhuttiin lautakunnassa alunperin, mutta ilmeisesti reitti olisi silloin myös jotenkin aivan liian pitkä


Olympiaterminaalilta tuleva seiska menisi Lasipalatsille kuten 3T nykyään, joten tuplapysäkin ongelmaa ei olisi. Tilanne ei siis ainakaan huonontuisi nykyisestä.
Suoraan Mannerheimintietä menevä seiska tekee "pohjoiskierroksen" jopa nopeammin kuin kolmoset, joten aika ihmeellistä miten se voisi olla aivan liian pitkä, jos kerran kolmosten reitti ei nyt ole ylipitkä. Tältäkään osin tilanne ei siis ainakaan huonontuisi nykyisestä.

----------


## Jusa

Epexiltä hyvä kirjoitus.
Ihmettelen samaa asiaa, kampin radan suunnittelu ja rakentaminen aloitettiin monta vuotta sitten, suunnilleen yhtä aikaa ysin reitin kanssa.
On melko ihmeellistä, että nyt kun rata alkaa olla valmistumassa aletaan vasta miettiä mitä sillä tehtäisiin, pakosti yritetään siirtää sinne linjoja asukkaiden vastustaessa.
Varmasti kolmonen on mielekkäämpi, mutta mitä he siitä hyötyvät. Onko Kamppiin meno sen helpompaa vaikkapa Simonkadulta kuin Arkadiankadulta.
Ehkäpä Lasipalatsin pysäkki hieman rauhoittuu vaihtomahdollisuuksien poistuttua? Steissin kautta Mikonkadulle on hyvä juttu.
Jokatapauksessa Kampin rata jää kalliiksi torsoksi, ellei sille saada enemmän käyttöä. Pitäisikö nopeuttaa radanrakentamista länsisataman suuntaan ja pitkittäisradan rakentamista Bulevardilta Topeliuksenkadulle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jos seiskalla on tarkoitus korvata Tehtaankadun raitioliikenne, pitää yöliikennejututkin sitten miettiä uudelleen. Kolmosillahan on yöliikennettä (3T:llä vasta 1.1.2008 alkaen uudelleen) ja näin ollen Tehtaankadun lenkilläkin. Seiskoilla taas ei ole. Pasilaan sellaista ei ole aiemmin katsottu tarpeelliseksi ratikalla järjestää. Miten sitten jatkossa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pitäisikö nopeuttaa radanrakentamista länsisataman suuntaan ja pitkittäisradan rakentamista Bulevardilta Topeliuksenkadulle.


Kyllä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta miten käy sitten liikkuvan kohteen eli ratikan tarkkuuden kanssa, kun valotusaika kasvaa?


1/100 riittää vielä aika hyvin liikkuvan vaunun etuviistokuvaukseen. Mutta kannattaa tietenkin ensin selvittää, millä valotusajalla LED-kilpien tekstit alkavat kuvasta kadota.

Antero

----------


## Jusa

Mikäli olisi jo rata valmistumassa Kampista Bulevardille Fredaa pitkin, niin tuskinpa olisi mitään epäselvyyttä mikä linja sitä käyttäisi.
Kolmonen tullessaan Kaisaniemestä päin vaihtaisi matkustajat asemalla ja jatkaisi Simokadun mäkeä ylös Kampin ohi kääntyen Fredalle ja Kaivopuistoon.
Etelärannasta tultaessa tulisi Mikonkadun kautta asemalle ja siitä Simonkatua taasen ylös kääntyen Fredalle ja Töölöön.
Liva vaihtaa sitten määräpäätekstejä ahkeraan.
Toinen kolmonen tietysti vastasuuntaan.
Teet ja Beet voisi unohtaa kokonaan.

----------


## late-

> Tässä ketjussa käsiteltävä linjastomuutos astuu voimaan 1.1.2009. Onko valmius tosiaan siihen, että kilpiasiat saadaan vaihtoehtoa A edellyttävään kuntoon siihen mennessä?


Tuskin. Vaihtoehdossa A ollaan pelkän määränpäätekstin varassa ja sen luotettavuus on tunnetusti huonompi kuin linjanumeron. Samoin on ymmärrettävyyden laita.

Sen sijaan vaihtoehdon, jossa linjatunnus vaihdetaan etelässä ja pohjoisessa on pakko olla nykyisen tekniikan mahdollisuuksien rajoissa. Muutenhan linjatunnuksia olisi yhtä lailla turhaa käyttää millään linjalla. Meneehän vaikka miten monelta pysäkiltä linjoja, jotka voi erottaa toisistaan vain linjatunnuksen avulla  :Smile: 

On harkinnanvaraista käytettäisiinkö silloin tunnuksia 3B ja 3T vai esimerkiksi 2 ja 3. Ensimmäinen vaihtoehto lie perinteikkäämpi ja jälkimmäinen taas hiukan selkeämpi kyseisellä pysäkillä. Lisäetuna ensimmäisessä matkustajien olisi helpompaa hahmottaa, että linjat jatkuvat tunnusten vaihtumiskohdan yli saumattomasti.

Kaksi erillistä lenkkiä on teknisesti mahdollinen ratkaisu, mutta linjatunnuksista tulee silloin kysymys. Meillähän on ollut tapana antaa ympyrälinjoille omat kirjaimet eri suuntiin. Tarvittaisiin siis yhteensä neljä tunnusta (2 numeroa ja molemmille kirjaimet), jos tästä halutaan pitää kiinni. Linjojen pilkkominen myös aina vähentää yhteyksien määrää (kuten jo totesin) ja lisää tässä tapauksessa Rautatiaseman pysäkin kuormitusta, joka on muutenkin kasvamaan päin. Hyvänä puolena eteläisen kantakaupungin väärinpysäköintien heijastusvaikutukset vähentyisivät. Tämäkin vaihtoehto olisi silti hyvä tutkia. 

Lenkin siirto seiskallekin on mahdollinen. Silloin tosin täytyy miettiä toimivatko kaikki tarpeelliset yhdeydet ja yöliikenne täytyy järjestää erikseen, mutta niin tehtäisiin myös vaihtoehdossa A. Negatiivisena puolena seiskoille siirtyisi niitä mainittuja väärinpysäköinnin aiheuttamia luotettavuusongelmia. Kolmosella näitä ongelmia ehkä ymmärretään paremmin koska linja liikkuu huomattavan osan koko pituudestaan ahtailla kaduilla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> On harkinnanvaraista käytettäisiinkö silloin tunnuksia 3B ja 3T vai esimerkiksi 2 ja 3. Ensimmäinen vaihtoehto lie perinteikkäämpi ja jälkimmäinen taas hiukan selkeämpi kyseisellä pysäkillä.


Edellisessä vaihtoehdossa kirjaimet B ja T lopulta jopa ihan oikeasti tarkoittaisivat sitä, mitä ne legendan mukaan tarkoittavat, kun B-linja todella menisi vain Kallioon ja T Töölöön.

----------


## kuukanko

> Silloin tosin täytyy miettiä toimivatko kaikki tarpeelliset yhdeydet ja yöliikenne täytyy järjestää erikseen, mutta niin tehtäisiin myös vaihtoehdossa A.


Yöliikenne täytyisi siis järjestää uudelleen HKL:n esittämässä vaihtoehdossa (B), A-vaihtoehdossahan yöliikenne voitaisiin ajaa samaa kolmosten reittiä kuin päivälläkin. Jos Eiran lenkki siirretään seiskoille, voidaan yöliikenne hoitaa kuten HKL hoitaisi sen B-vaihtoehdossa.

Onkohan tuota yöliikennettä mietitty ihan loppuun asti, kun kerran esityslistassa siitä ei paljoa puhuta? Siinähän olisi taas tuo kahden suunnan ongelma Kaivokadulla ja lisäksi molemmilta puolilta ajettaisiin samalla linjatunnuksella, jos 3N:lle ei tulisi lisäkirjaimia (3NT ja 3NB). Jos Eiran lenkin normaaliliikenne siirtyisi seiskoille, voisi kolmoset ajaa yöllä normaalireittiään (hoitaisivat Kallion ja Töölön) ja Eira voitaisiin hoitaa vaikka jatkamalla pari yöbussilinjaa sinne.

3N muuten sitoo taas lisää sähköisillä linjakilvillä olevia vaunuja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Siinähän olisi taas tuo kahden suunnan ongelma Kaivokadulla ja lisäksi molemmilta puolilta ajettaisiin samalla linjatunnuksella, jos 3N:lle ei tulisi lisäkirjaimia (3NT ja 3NB).


Miten niin? Siis HKL:n ehdottamassa ve B:ssä 3N on täsmälleen sama kuin tämän päivän 3B/T. Ja eihän siinä ole Kaivokatu-ongelmaa.

Se, että 3N kulkee kahteen suuntaan, ei mun mielestä välttämättä ole hankalaa. Olihan seiskakin vuosikymmeniä rengaslinja ilman kirjaimia, jopa Pasilan aikaan yli vuoden ennen kuin ne lisättiin syksyllä 1986.





> 3N muuten sitoo taas lisää sähköisillä linjakilvillä olevia vaunuja.


Niin sitoo. Tarvitaankos niitä tuonne 8 kpl, jos ajatellaan viikonlopun öitä? 4 yövaunua per suunta?

----------


## 339-DF

Tässä kun näitä vaihtoehtoja on vähän aikaa pohtinut, niin alkaa tuntua siltä, että

Ve A olisi oikein toimiva ja hyvä. Kaivokadun ongelma ratkaistaisiin linjatunnusten vaihdolla Kaivarissa ja Eläintarhassa. Vastaavia on muuten tehty aiemmin Turussa ja Viipurissakin, ihan vaan näin kuriositeettina mainittakoon.

Ve D eli malli Haltia, eli nuo kaksi erillistä rengaslenkkiä, olisi syytä tutkia.

Ve E eli linjat 3 ja 7 nykyisellään ja linjan 1 jatko Senaatintorilta Kampin kautta Oopperalle/Kuusitielle (joka päivä klo 23 asti) tulisi tutkia, jotta nähdään, minkä verran se kasvattaa liikennöintikustannuksia nykyisestä, mahdollistaako se vuorojen vähentämisen kympiltä ja pystytäänkö Perämies hoitamaan busseilla. Voi olla, että tässä on käytännössä jotain ennalta arvaamattoman huonoa, mutta siksihän pitäisi tutkia, jotta sitten tiedetään!


Olisiko siis niin, että lautakunta tässä vaiheessa palauttaisi asian valmisteluun ja pyytäisi tutkimaan vielä nämä kaksi uutta vaihtoehtoa? Onneksi tässä on reilusti aikaa!

----------


## Safka

Heitetään tähän soppaan nyt vielä yksi lusikka: linja numero 5. Taisin tätä jo aiemmin ehdottaakin, mutta sen reitti kuuluisi näin: *Katajanokan terminaali - Mikonkatu - Kamppi - Ooppera - Pikku Huopalahti*. Nykyisille linjoille ei tulisi muutoksia, paitsi 4T pantaisiin pakettiin. Vitonen olisi helppo kytkeä linjan 10 kanssa samaan tapaan kuin 6 ja 8 keskenään.

Mistä vaunut? Kympiltä tietysti enimmäkseen, koska siltä voi miltei kaksinkertaistaa vuorovälin. Neloselta voi ehkä tiputtaa yhden vaunun, vai voiko?
Entäs kolmoset: Kallioon tulee ysistä lisäkapasiteettia ja mainitun vitosen myötä myös Runskille. Kolmosilta voisi molemmilta tiputtaa vieläkin yhden vuoron.

Tällä saataisiin länsipasilalaiset tyytyväisiksi ja varmaan etutöölöläisetkin mutta mitä sanovat pikkuhuopalahtiset? Tuleeko purnua harventuvista väleistä suoraan Manskulle vai riittääkö kompensaatioksi uusi yhteys Kampin suuntaan?


Jos nyt HKL:n ehdotuksista on valittava niin minä annan ääneni vaihtoehdolle A siten, että tunnukset vaihtuisivat Kaivarissa ja Eltsussa.

----------


## teme

> Heitetään tähän soppaan nyt vielä yksi lusikka: linja numero 5. Taisin tätä jo aiemmin ehdottaakin, mutta sen reitti kuuluisi näin: *Katajanokan terminaali - Mikonkatu - Kamppi - Ooppera - Pikku Huopalahti*. Nykyisille linjoille ei tulisi muutoksia, paitsi 4T pantaisiin pakettiin. Vitonen olisi helppo kytkeä linjan 10 kanssa samaan tapaan kuin 6 ja 8 keskenään.


Minusta tämä on hyvä, en tosin ole ihan vakuuttunut tosta Katajanokalla ajamisesta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Valitettavasti tähän mennessä esitetyissä ehdotuksissa vaihtoehdosta A ei ole vieläkään kyetty muodostamaan vakuuttavaa ratkaisua. Kilven vaihtaminen "päädyissä", lähinnä Eläintarhassa ja Kaivopuistossa, on ratkaisuna toki himpun verran parempi kuin aikaisemmat "virittelyt", mutta edelleen kestämätön. Niin kauan kuin vaunut kiertävät Eiran lenkkiä suunnitellulla tavalla, kaikki menee ihan hyvin. Mutta jo ensimmäisen poikkeusreitin astuessa voimaan (siis jompikumpi suunta kiertääkin vastakarvaan) soppa on valmis. Poikkeusreittien kanssa liva ei enää osaakaan säätää kilpiä oikein ja Kaivokadulle tullaan millä sattuu -kilvityksellä... Eli tämäkään arpa ei valitettavasti voittanut. 

Minulla on kyllä ratkaisu siihen, miten A:sta saataisiin toimiva vaihtoehto. Mutta koska pelistrategioihini ei kuulu omaan maaliin ampuminen, en sitä tässä kerro ennen jlk:n kovasti odotettua päätöstä...  :Wink:

----------


## -Epex82-

En edelleenkään ymmärrä, mitä vikaa olisi seiskan ohjaamisessa Kampin kautta. Palaan edelleen vanhaan teemaan: täällä on hyviä ehdotuksia, mutta jos ei tule lisää rahaa tai lisää kalustoa (eli lisää rahaa), niin kaikki muutokset mitä luultavimmin heikentävät jotakin toista aluetta.

Jos seiska alkaa kulkea Kampin kautta, kuka häviää? Länsipasilalaiset, se on totta, mutta toisaalta, Kamppiin saadaan yhteys. En itse jaksa uskoa, että Kaivokadulla peräkkäiset pysäkit toimisivat, sekaannuksia on jo nykyään kolmosen kanssa tarpeeksi.

Minulle ei vieläkään ole selvinnyt miten tämä 3N kulkisi, olisiko se siis 3B:n yöliikenne toiseen suuntaan ja 3T:n toiseen? Mitä tulee esitettyyn vaihtoehtoon, jossa sekä 3 että 7 kulkisivat Runebergin kadun kautta, kehotan kiinnittämään huomiota jo nykyisiin ruuhkiin. NrI ja NrII vaunut, jotka muutenkin tuntuvat kiihdyttävän hitaammin kuin variot, ovat usein linjoilla 4 ja 10 oopperan kohdalla aivan täynnä, melkeinpä mihin aikaan vaan päivästä. On outoa, että täällä ehdotetaan ko.linjojen vuorovälin karsimista, päinvastoin, kummallakin saisi tulla pari lisälähtöä aamu ja iltaruuhkaan. Jos siis 3 ja 7 ohjattaisiin kumpikin Runen kautta, niin 4 ja 10 olisivat todella täynnä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minulle ei vieläkään ole selvinnyt miten tämä 3N kulkisi, olisiko se siis 3B:n yöliikenne toiseen suuntaan ja 3T:n toiseen?


3N kulkisi täsmälleen samaa reittiä kuin 3B ja 3T nykyisin. Molempiin suuntiin.




> NrI ja NrII vaunut, jotka muutenkin tuntuvat kiihdyttävän hitaammin kuin variot, ovat usein linjoilla 4 ja 10 oopperan kohdalla aivan täynnä, melkeinpä mihin aikaan vaan päivästä. On outoa, että täällä ehdotetaan ko.linjojen vuorovälin karsimista, päinvastoin, kummallakin saisi tulla pari lisälähtöä aamu ja iltaruuhkaan. Jos siis 3 ja 7 ohjattaisiin kumpikin Runen kautta, niin 4 ja 10 olisivat todella täynnä.


Neloselta ja kympiltä on tänä syksynä vähennetty yhteensä kolme vuoroa viime vuoteen verrattuna. Tilanne on suoraan sanoen kamala. Mutta kun nyt on ulkona vain 84 vuoroa päivässä ja vaunut riittävät hädin tuskin, niin minkäs teet.

Nr on käytännössä kokonaisuudessa nopeampi vaunu linjalla kuin vario. Siitä löytyy lisää infoa jostain muinaisesta topikista, en nyt muista mistä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kilven vaihtaminen "päädyissä", lähinnä Eläintarhassa ja Kaivopuistossa, on ratkaisuna toki himpun verran parempi kuin aikaisemmat "virittelyt", mutta edelleen kestämätön. Niin kauan kuin vaunut kiertävät Eiran lenkkiä suunnitellulla tavalla, kaikki menee ihan hyvin. Mutta jo ensimmäisen poikkeusreitin astuessa voimaan (siis jompikumpi suunta kiertääkin vastakarvaan) soppa on valmis. Poikkeusreittien kanssa liva ei enää osaakaan säätää kilpiä oikein ja Kaivokadulle tullaan millä sattuu -kilvityksellä... Eli tämäkään arpa ei valitettavasti voittanut.


Onko tätä ongelmaa esiintynyt linjoilla 6 ja 8 silloin, kun jostain syystä joudutaan kääntymään ympäri Vallilassa? Kyseessähän on ihan sama tilanne.

----------


## -Epex82-

Oman mutu-tuntumani perusteella sanoisin, että variot ajavat kovempaa tai ainakin kiihtyvät paremmin. Toisaalta vaunut voisivat ajaa kovempaa, jos niiden annettaisiin. Off-topiccina voisi mainita monta paikkaa (Hesari, Hämeentie...), joissa nopeus voisi olla kovempi, mutta kun ei se vaan käy, että ihmiset pääsisivät nopeasti paikasta paikkaan.
Ja mikä ihmeen vaunupula meillä on? Sellaiseen en usko. Kutoselta, kympiltä, neloselta ja ties mistä vähennettiin vaunuja taas 06-07, miten se voi olla mahdollista, kun kerran on saatu sopimuskin varioiden huollosta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Oman mutu-tuntumani perusteella sanoisin, että variot ajavat kovempaa tai ainakin kiihtyvät paremmin.


Voi olla, mutta niiden pysäkkiajat ovat pitempiä. Etsi se topikki jostain täältä foorumin uumenista, siellä sitä asiaa käytiin läpi myös ratikkakuskien kanssa, ja he jos ketkä tietävät käytännön tilanteen.




> Toisaalta vaunut voisivat ajaa kovempaa, jos niiden annettaisiin. Off-topiccina voisi mainita monta paikkaa (Hesari, Hämeentie...), joissa nopeus voisi olla kovempi, mutta kun ei se vaan käy, että ihmiset pääsisivät nopeasti paikasta paikkaan.


Totta.




> Ja mikä ihmeen vaunupula meillä on? Sellaiseen en usko. Kutoselta, kympiltä, neloselta ja ties mistä vähennettiin vaunuja taas 06-07, miten se voi olla mahdollista, kun kerran on saatu sopimuskin varioiden huollosta.


Se ei ole uskon asia vaan tosiasia. Harva se päivä on nytkin syksyn mittaan puuttunut vuoro sieltä ja toinen täältä, kun ehjiä ei ole tarpeeksi. Nivelten peruskorjaukset ja yllättävät kolarikorjaukset vähentävät käytettävissä olevien vaunujen määrää, eivätkä ne variotkaan ole sen parempia kuin ennenkään, sopimus kun on pelkkää paperia eikä ratikka vielä sillä kulje.

Enpä tiedä, milloin viimeksi suurin vuoromäärä on ollut vain 84. Veikkaisin, että jonnekin 1920-luvulle asti pitää mennä, että niin pieniin lukuihin päästään. Läpi 1990-luvun liikuttiin jossain 90 kieppeillä, Aleksin remontin aikaan päästiin 95:een ja sen jälkeen onkin sitten tultu alamäkeä oikein reippaasti. Mutta ysin aloittaessa vuoromäärän pitäisi yltää taas yli yhdeksänkymmenen. Silloin toimivia vaunujakin on 8 enemmän kuin nyt, ja sitten ehkä lisää varioitakin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko tätä ongelmaa esiintynyt linjoilla 6 ja 8 silloin, kun jostain syystä joudutaan kääntymään ympäri Vallilassa? Kyseessähän on ihan sama tilanne.


Ja sama juttu myös 4T:n kääntyessä esim. Kauppatorilla. Kuuluisat 4T:t pohjoiseen ovat esiintyneet juurikin noissa tilanteissa.

----------


## Safka

> Enpä tiedä, milloin viimeksi suurin vuoromäärä on ollut vain 84.


1992-93 (83 vuoroa.)

----------


## kuukanko

> Miten niin? Siis HKL:n ehdottamassa ve B:ssä 3N on täsmälleen sama kuin tämän päivän 3B/T. Ja eihän siinä ole Kaivokatu-ongelmaa.


Enpäs tullut ajatelleeksi, että 3N menisi Arkadiankatua Manskulle. Jäisipähän sillekin sitten linjaliikennettä  :Smile:  Mutta kuten itsekin kirjoitit, on Kamppi Helsingin yöelämän keskus, joten siellä olisi varmasti käyttöä ratikan yöliikenteelle.

----------


## kuukanko

Joukkoliikennelautakunta palautti tänään Kampin linjastojärjestelyt uudelleen valmisteltavaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Asia oli herättänyt lautakunnassa aika lailla keskustelua. Lautakunta haluaa tutkituista kolmesta vaihtoehdosta tarkempia tietoja, muun muassa juuri näitä paljon puhuttuja vaikutuksia muissa kaupunginosissa (Pasila).

Lisäksi kokouksessa esitettiin muitakin vaihtoehtoja tutkittavaksi kuin nämä kolme.

Kaikki meni siis odotusten mukaisesti. Nyt toivomme, että tammikuussa saadaan enemmän ja paremmin perusteltuja vaihtoehtoja. Näkyy olevan jo Haltian blogissakin tästä enemmän juttua. http://haltia.blogspot.com/2007/12/k...-13122007.html

----------


## Haltia

Jep, joukkoliikennelautakunnassa palautimme asian valmisteluun ja näillä näkymin uusi valmisteltu esitys tulee kevätkauden ensimmäiseen kokoukseen, eli tammikuun 17. päivä. Blogin "Kokouskuulumiset 13.12.2007" -postauksessa tarkemmat tiedot millä evästyksillä lähti. Samassa postauksessa kartta toisestakin (rukattu A-versio) ehdotuksestani, josta tulee selvitys silloin tammikuussa. Kyseinen linjaus muuttaisi ihmisten kulkutottumuksia mahdollisimman vähän mutta sekavuustasoltaan se on ihan eri sfääreissä kuin alkuperäinen A vaihtoehto. 

Mitä tulee niihin valmistumisaikoihin, niin ainakin tänään vielä meille puhuttiin, että Mikonkadun ratikkakiskopätkä valmistuu 2008 kesällä.. ei että se merkitsisi sen toteutumista, mutta vielä meitä ei ole ainakaan varoiteltu etteikö suunnitelma pitäisi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Blogin "Kokouskuulumiset 13.12.2007" -postauksessa tarkemmat tiedot millä evästyksillä lähti. Samassa postauksessa kartta toisestakin (rukattu A-versio) ehdotuksestani, josta tulee selvitys silloin tammikuussa. Kyseinen linjaus muuttaisi ihmisten kulkutottumuksia mahdollisimman vähän mutta sekavuustasoltaan se on ihan eri sfääreissä kuin alkuperäinen A vaihtoehto.


Minun mielestäni tuo Haltia-kakkonen on erittäin mielenkiintoinen. Se näyttäisi edellyttävän uusia vaihteita Mikonkadun kumpaankin päähän, mutta sellaiset saataneen rakennettua varmemmin kuin uusittua Liva-pohjaista informaatiojärjestelmää kovin nopeassa tahdissa...  :Wink:  Saa nyt sitten nähdä, mitä silloin tammikuussa suvaitaan päättää... Parempaan suuntaan ollaan joka tapauksessa menossa!

----------


## Safka

> Tästä on muuten kuulunut villi huhu, että Mansku-Simonkatu-Kaivokatu -risteykseen olisi suunniteltu viritystä, jossa ratikkakuskit olisivat keskenään arponeet ajojärjestyksen risteyksessä...


Näinhän se oli muinoin, vielä n. 1990, Manskun ja Kaivokadun risteyksessä: samaan aikaan tuppas nuolta Manskulta pohjoisesta ja Kaivokadulta molempiin suuntiin Manskulle (sekä Manskulta Kaivokadulle.) Eli vihreetä joka suuntaan.
Kaivokadulta tulleet vaunut olivat etusijalla  eikös noin ollut? Kaiketi sen vuoksi, että Kaivokadun ajolupa oli lyhyempi ja ikään kuin välivaihe valokierrossa.

Enpä ole tullut tätäkään ajatelleeksi, mutta vastaavasta samanaikaisista vihreistä voisi olla hyötyä esim. Hakaniemessä, ylioppilastalolla ja monissa muissa paikoissa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Samassa postauksessa kartta toisestakin (rukattu A-versio) ehdotuksestani, josta tulee selvitys silloin tammikuussa.



Hienoa! Tämä on luultavasti juuri se yksinkertainen ja tehokas ratkaisu huonosti sopeutuville helsinkiläisille. Ei näemmä tarvita mitään uusia linjoja, jos asiaan löytyy näinkin nerokas ratkaisu.

----------


## Albert

Jos todella järkeviä oltaisiin niin:
perustettaisiin uusi linja (vaikka 5) Katajanokan terminaali - Rautatieama - Kamppi - Runeberginkatu - jne - (Kuusite, esim.).
Kolmoseen ja seiskaan ei tarvitse koskea. vaihto kaikille muille linjoille (periaatteessa jossain kuitenkin) samalla pysäkillä (no 8 ja 10 vähän käveyäkin).
Kun terminaalin ei olisi mielekästä ajaa, niin silloin Ktn:lle (5K, 5S).

----------


## Compact

> Enpä tiedä, milloin viimeksi suurin vuoromäärä on ollut vain 84. Veikkaisin, että jonnekin 1920-luvulle asti pitää mennä, että niin pieniin lukuihin päästään.


Mielenkiinnosta katsoin HRO:n vuoden 1929 aikataulukirjaa ja listaan siitä tähän joitain lukuja. Kun mennään tästä vanhempaan suuntaan, linjoja on toki vähemmän ja samoin vuoroja. Liikennöimisajat ovat kautta aikain olleet samanlaiset eli 6.00-23.30.

Kokopäivävuoroja on ajossa 99 ja ruuhkavuoroja neljä. Kelloajat sulkeissa ovat linjan ensimmäisen vuoron lähtö hallista -> viimeisen saapuminen halliin. Vuorojen lähtö ja saapuminen tapahtuu noin puolen tunnin sisällä.

1 Sörnäisten linja - 13 vuoroa
vuorot 1-4, 6-9, 11-14 ja 16 (5.55-23.51)

K Käpylän linja - 7 vuoroa
vuorot 17-19 ja 21-24 (5.45-23.55)

W Arabian linja - 5 vuoroa
vuorot 26-29 ja 31 (5.57-23.58)

6 Lapinlahden linja - 11 vuoroa
vuorot 32-34 ja 36-39 (5.56-23.52) sekä
ruuhkavuorot 41-44 (5.48-10.22, 14.16-19.02)

7 Diakonissan linja - 8 vuoroa
vuorot 46-49 ja 51-54 (5.50-23.54)

B Kulosaaren linja - 2 vuoroa
vuorot 56-57 (5.50-24.00)

8 Ruoholahden linja - 4 vuoroa
vuorot 61-64 (5.55-23.40)

3 A Töölön linja - 11 vuoroa
vuorot 76-79, 81-84 ja 86-88 (5.55-23.56)

3 B Töölön linja - 11 vuoroa
vuorot 89, 91-94, 96-99 ja 101-102 (5.55-23.53)

4 Hietalahden linja - 9 vuoroa
vuorot 103-104, 106-109 ja 111-113 (5.59-23.54)

10 Pasilan linja - 1 vuoro
vuoro 114 (5.55-23.40)

H Haagan linja - 6 vuoroa
vuorot 116-119 ja 121-122 (5.42-23.55)

M Munkkiniemen linja -3 vuoroa
vuorot 123-124, 126 (5.55-0.05)

5 A Arkadian linja - 7 vuoroa
vuorot 127-129 ja 131-134 (5.45-23.50)

5 B Arkadian linja - 5 vuoroa
vuorot 136-139 ja 141 (5.50-23.53)

----------


## KMT

Itse näkisin Linjojen silmukan paremmaksi vaihtoehdoksi Katajanokan sijaan.

----------


## Jusa

> Jos todella järkeviä oltaisiin niin:
> perustettaisiin uusi linja (vaikka 5) Katajanokan terminaali - Rautatieama - Kamppi - Runeberginkatu - jne - Kuusitie
> Kolmoseen ja seiskaan ei tarvitse koskea.


Noinhan se pitäisi mennäkin siihen asti kunnes saadaan rata Kampista koko Fredan pituudelle, mihinkä sitten kolmoset siirrettäisiin.

----------


## 339-DF

Mutta kun noihin 5-linjoihin ei ole vaunuja tarpeeksi noin pian. Jos Kamppiin viedään jotain muuta kuin 3 ja 7, niin käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto on ottaa ykkösen vaunut (9 kpl) ja käyttää niitä jotenkin.

Jos samalla halutaan säilyttää Käpylän ratikkaliikenne, niin vaihtoehtoja ei ole paljon. Ruuhka-aikaan Kauppatori-Käpylä vaatii 10 min vuorovälillä 6 vaunua. Jäljelle jää siis 3.

Näillä kolmella voidaan

1) Johtaa ysi Kaivokadulta Kampin läpi Oopperalle ja laittaa kymppi Kirralle (riittää kyllä aika niukasti, riippuu ysin vuorovälistä)

2) Johtaa ykkönen Senaatintorilta Mikonkadun ja Kampin läpi Oopperalle

3) Johtaa edellinen Kuusitielle asti edellyttäen että kympiltä voidaan sen myötä poistaa vuoroja, mikä ei ole ollenkaan itsestäänselvää

Huomatkaa lisäksi, että missään noista kolmesta vaihtoehdosta ei ole enää ratikkaliikennettä Perämiehenkadulle asti, kun ei ole vaunuja.

Kun vaunusto riittää nyt juuri ja juuri 84 vuoroon, ja ysin tullessa vaunuja on käytettävissä 8 nykyistä enemmän eli riittävästi ysille muttei yli, niin eihän tässä paljon vaihtoehtoja uusille linjoille ole.

Tietysti teoriassa varioita pitäisi olla 1.1.2009 liikenteessä enemmän kuin nykyiset 15, mutta en olisi niin uhkarohkea että lähtisin laskemaan linjastosuunnitelmissa sen varaan vielä. Tulee nimittäin aika hätä käteen, kun sitten loppuvuodesta 2008 huomataan, ettei tehtyjä päätöksiä voidakaan täyttää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta kun noihin 5-linjoihin ei ole vaunuja tarpeeksi noin pian.


Mitäs sille Bochum-vaunujen hankintasuunnitelmalle mahtaa kuulua? Joskushan taidettiin todeta, että niitä olisi saatavilla noin vuoden sisällä. Onko tilanne sillä suunnalla muuttunut? Saako niitä kenties enää lainkaan? Jos saisi ja Varioita ei palautettaisi, mahtaisiko ratkaisu syntyä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitäs sille Bochum-vaunujen hankintasuunnitelmalle mahtaa kuulua?


Mä ymmärsin, ettei sieltä välttämättä saataisikaan vaunuja, koska Bochum ei voikaan luopua niistä. Sen sijaan siellä luovuttaisiin vanhimmista matalista vaunuista, jotka ovat jollain tapaa susia.  :Sad:

----------


## sebastin

Toisen linjojen kiskoja olisi mukava nähdä hyödynnettävän. Ja Mahdollisesti myös rakentamalla kiskot Toiselta linjalta Helsinginkadulle tai sturenkadulle.

----------


## teme

Mitäs jos tehtäisiin noihin lenkit? Oopperan päättärin sijasta:



> 1) Johtaa ysi Kaivokadulta Kampin läpi Oopperalle ja laittaa kymppi Kirralle (riittää kyllä aika niukasti, riippuu ysin vuorovälistä)


Ysi kääntyisi Runeberginkadulta Mannerheimintien kautta takaisin Kaivokadulle.




> 2) Johtaa ykkönen Senaatintorilta Mikonkadun ja Kampin läpi Oopperalle


Jatkettaisiin ykkösellä Helsinginkatua Läntiselle Brahenkadulle.

Ja 1A:n tilalle 2 välille Linjat - Eira.

----------


## JE

> Mä ymmärsin, ettei sieltä välttämättä saataisikaan vaunuja, koska Bochum ei voikaan luopua niistä. Sen sijaan siellä luovuttaisiin vanhimmista matalista vaunuista, jotka ovat jollain tapaa susia.


Tämän lisäksi Bochumissa yksi Helsinkiin kaavaillun vaunusarjan vaunuista on kolaroitu lunastuskuntoon. Eli vaikka sarja tulisikin myyntiin, kyse olisi enää 17 vaunusta.

----------


## late-

> Mä ymmärsin, ettei sieltä välttämättä saataisikaan vaunuja, koska Bochum ei voikaan luopua niistä. Sen sijaan siellä luovuttaisiin vanhimmista matalista vaunuista, jotka ovat jollain tapaa susia.


Samaa olen kuullut. Ilmeisesti Bochumin vanhojen matalien rungot ovat heikossa hapessa.

Zagrebista ilmeisesti saisi uusien Crotramien tieltä poistettavia vastaavia lyhyitä Mannheimiläisiä kuin täällä jo on. Eri asia sitten miten paljon niitä haluttaisiin käyttää. Kuljettajat eivät vanhanmallisesta ajokahvasta taida pitää, vaunuilla on jo ikää ja lämmityskään ei ole ongelmaton. Toki niitä kannattaa hankkia, jos nykyinen liikenne vaarantuu, mutta liikenteen laajentamista ei ehkä näiden vaunujen varaan kannata rakentaa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Niin kauan kuin vaunut kiertävät Eiran lenkkiä suunnitellulla tavalla, kaikki menee ihan hyvin. Mutta jo ensimmäisen poikkeusreitin astuessa voimaan (siis jompikumpi suunta kiertääkin vastakarvaan) soppa on valmis. Poikkeusreittien kanssa liva ei enää osaakaan säätää kilpiä oikein ja Kaivokadulle tullaan millä sattuu -kilvityksellä...





> Onko tätä ongelmaa esiintynyt linjoilla 6 ja 8 silloin, kun jostain syystä joudutaan kääntymään ympäri Vallilassa? Kyseessähän on ihan sama tilanne.


Tämä ei saa olla ongelma. Jos päätepysäkki jää ajamatta, kuljettaja valitsee manuaalisesti livasta seuraavan lähdön, jolloin vaunu kilvittää oikeat määränpäätekstit. Tarvittaessa vielä askelletaan oikealle pysäkille, jotta vaunun sisänäytöt ovat oikeassa ja liikennevaloetuudet toimivat. Sateelliittipaikannus yleensä hoitaa jälkimmäisen. Ja jos liva oikein sattuisi temppuilemaan, kilvet voi aina valita täysin manuaalisestikin. 

Jokaisen kuskin pitäisi osata käyttää livaa ja jos linjalla on tullut vastaan väärinkilvitettyjä vaunuja (poikkeusreitiltä palattuaan), ei kyse voi olla muusta kuin kuljettajan laiskuudesta. Napinpainalluksiin ei montaa kymmentä sekuntia kulu, mutta operaation ajan vaunun pitää olla liikkumatta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tämä ei saa olla ongelma. Jos päätepysäkki jää ajamatta, kuljettaja valitsee manuaalisesti livasta seuraavan lähdön, jolloin vaunu kilvittää oikeat määränpäätekstit. Tarvittaessa vielä askelletaan oikealle pysäkille, jotta vaunun sisänäytöt ovat oikeassa ja liikennevaloetuudet toimivat. Sateelliittipaikannus yleensä hoitaa jälkimmäisen. Ja jos liva oikein sattuisi temppuilemaan, kilvet voi aina valita täysin manuaalisestikin.


Siis näin asioiden kuuluisi olla, ja varmaan aika usein onkin, mutta... Olen itse vierestä seurannut, kun kilpiä on manuaalisesti yritetty laittaa näyttämään oikeata asiaa ja seurauksena sinne jämähti "Koskelan halli" ja niillä kilvillä mentiin useita pysäkinvälejä ja lopulta tilattiin vaununvaihto. Ts. systeemin käyttövarmuus ei ole (tai ei ollut ainakaan esim. tuossa havaintotilanteessa) sillä tasolla, mitä täällä esitetyissä linjastoratkaisuissa edellytetään. Todettakoon, että kaummin sitten korjatuissa NrI:issä Liva ei ohjaa kilpiä lainkaan, vaan kääntäminen jää kuljettajan muistin varaan. Nyttemmin on tullut (ts. jlk:n 13.12. kokouksessa) esille sellaisiakin vaihtoehtoja, että varmasti saadaan mielekäs kokonaisuus aikaan. Joka tapauksessa nuo erilaiset livaan liittyvät tekniset ratkaisut pitää saada kuntoon. Ihan jo siitä alkaen, että systeemi ei eläisi arkipäivää esimerkiksi Pitkänäperjantaina tai Pääsiäismaanantaina. Sellaistakin on esiintynyt. Voi vain kuvitella, miten erilaiset livan ohjaamat jutut ovat niinäkin päivinä toteutuneet...

----------


## Jusa

Kuusitien silmukka pitäisi ehdittomasti "siirtää" Meilahden sairaala-alueelle, siten että vaihteet olisivat Tukholmankadulta ja vitosen päättäri jossain sädehoitoklinikan edessä. 
Muu vitosen reitti kulkisi ensi alkuun Oopperan kautta Runskille, Kamppiin, Mikonkadulle ja Terminaaliin. Myöhemmin sitten kun Topeliuksen rata valmistuisi niin manskun osuus sinne.
Kyllä olisi sairaalassa käyvät ja Töölöläiset tyytyväisiä.

Toinen iso sairaala Maria, pitäisi tehdä sama juttu Kampista kiskot Mechelinille ja Ruoholahden silmukasta takaisin. Täytyyhän se rata tehdä kumminkin viimeistään silloin kun länsisatamam aluetta kiskoitetaan.
Siinäkin saataisiin joustava yhteys Mariaan ja Ruoholahteen suoraan keskustan liikepaikoilta.
Ei se metrosta veisi asiakkaita, etenkään Länsi-metron tullessa käyttöön.

Miksi ei voisi tehdä ennakkoon jo järkeviä ratoja.
Kohtahan niitä radanlevittäjiä vapautuu.

----------


## petteri

Minustakin nyt pitäisi jatkaa raitioverkon laajentamista kun kerran on päästy alkuun jo ennen Jätkäsaaren ja Laajasalon laajennuksia.

Tässä olisivat minun ykköshankkeeni

1) Ysin jatko Merikadulle. 

Käsittämätön päätös, että ysi jätettiin torsoksi pitäää korjata. Ysi pitää jatkaa Korkeavuorenkatua ja Kasarminkatua pitkin Merikadulle. Kääntösilmukan voi tehdä vanhalle ratapihalle. Samalla 17 siirtyy raiteille.

2) 14B ja 18 raiteille

Uudet raiteet rakennetaan Fredalle Bulevardilta Urho Kekkosen kadulle ja Topeliuksenkadulle/Haartmaninkadulle sekä Huopalahdentietä Munkkivuoreen. Samalla Töölön yhteydet voidaan hoitaa 18 tyyppisellä linjalla. 

Noiden uusien raiteiden myötä on myös mahdollista tehdä isompaa linjaremonttia, jossa lisätään heilureita. Kolmonen ja seiskä ovat nyt epämääräisesti kuormitettuja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ysin jatko Merikadulle.


Varmaankin pitkällä tähtäimellä tarkoittaa 10:n siirtoa sinne? Ysihän suurella todennäköisyydellä kulkee tulevaisuudessa Kampin kautta Jätkäsaareen.

----------


## -Epex82-

Olen petterin kanssa aivan samaa mieltä, suurin osa 14:n reitistä on jo kiskoja, en tiedä mahtuisiko Fredaa pitkin kiskopari, vai pitäisikö pistää toinen Albertin kautta.
Linja 5 voisi liikennöidä väliä Eira-Munkkivuori, tai miksei vaikka Pitskun asemalle asti. 14B:n jättäisin tukemaan ratikoita ja sen voisi ainakin pidentään Pajamäkeen. Yöliikenteessä voisi olla 14N, joka kello 23:n jälkeen liikennöisi Pitskun asema-Munkkivuori-Eira.

----------


## Jusa

> Olen petterin kanssa aivan samaa mieltä, suurin osa 14:n reitistä on jo kiskoja, en tiedä mahtuisiko Fredaa pitkin kiskopari, vai pitäisikö pistää toinen Albertin kautta.


Onhan siellä nyt jo kiskopari  Bulevardilta etelään kolmosen reitillä.
Monessa suunnitelmassa on jo nyt piirretty kiskot koko fredan osuudelle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ajettaisiin raitiolinjaa 3 edelleen kiertolinjana kuten nykyäänkin, mutta sillä erotuksella, että linjat olisi jaettu kahteen erilliseen linjaan. Tunnuksina voisivat olla edelleenkin nykyiset 3B ja 3T...


Tämän päivän Uutislehti 100:ssa HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja piti tätä ihan vakavastiotettavana mahdollisuutena. Samassa jutussa kerrottiin, että joukkoliikennelautakunnan enemmistö haluaisi todennäköisesti nimenomaan kolmosen jäävän Töölöön. Tuo kolmosten tunnusten vaihtaminen kesken linjan olisi varmaan kivuttomin tapa ratkaista asia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuo kolmosten tunnusten vaihtaminen kesken linjan olisi varmaan kivuttomin tapa ratkaista asia.


Tai sitten linjata ne niin, ettei käytetä samalla kierroksella kahteen kertaan samaa pysäkkiä.

Tunnusten vaihtaminen sisältää ongelmansa. Osa johtuu telematiikasta, osa ihmisistä. Telematiikkapuoli olisi helpommin saatavissa järjestykseen. Sitten vaan pitää tilata kunnolliset kilvet myös ykkössarjan niveliin. Jäljelle jää enää ne ongelmat, miten tiedotetaan poikkeusreiteistä esim. eteläisellä lenkillä. Ennen oli helppoa ilmaista, että 3-Bertta ajaa kuten 3-Tauno. Nyt kun kilpi vaihtuu kesken kaiken, ei ole enää mitään selvyyttä, mikä Bertta ja mikä Tauno. Ihmiset tulevat kyytiin matkan eri vaiheilta, osa ennen tunnuksenvaihtumiskohtaa, osa jälkeen. No näissä tilanteissa voi aina kertoa, että molemmat kolmoset ajavat niiden ja niiden katujen kautta. Joskus taas pitäisi pystyä ilmaisemaan se, että toinen niistä menee Katajanokan terminaaliin kääntymään ja toinen Perämiehenkadulle. Kilpiä vaihtavassa mallissa ilmeisesti pitäisi tullakin sitten päinvastaisilla tunnuksilla takaisin... Tiedota niistäkin sitten niin, että kaikki sisäistäisivät asian oikein...

----------


## TEP70

Tuossa kolmosen tapauksessa ei taida nyt olla kuin erilaisia hoopoja vaihtoehtoja käytettävissä. Ajoipa sitten samalta pysäkiltä sama linja kahteen eri suuntaan tai käännelläänpä kilpiä vauhdissa, molemmissa tapauksissa tuloksena on vain sekaannusta ja sähläystä. En sanoisi kumpaakaan vaihtoehtoa hyväksi matkustajan kannalta. Ellei kilpien kääntö tapahdu automaattisesti, se jää aivan varmasti silloin tällöin tekemättä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Olen aivan samaa mieltä kuin TEP70. Ihmettelen myös, miksi koko Kampin linjasta on noussut näin valtava kohu, kyseessä on joitakin satoja metrejä uutta ratikkalinjaa. Mikäli kolmonen liikennöi Kampin kautta, sekaannus on varma Kaivokadun pysäkillä. Outoa on sekin, että opasteet nousevat elämää suurempaan asemaan, miten *vain*  meillä Suomessa niistäkin on tullut ongelma, jos tekniikka on liian hienoa, niin eikö pelkkä numero riitä, koska sitähän ihmiset pääosin katsovat, toisaalta, en tunne tätä rakettiteknologiaan perustuvaa livaa ja sen kaikkia hienosäätöominaisuuksia.

Kannattaa muistaa, että jos kolmonen viedään Kampin kautta, myös joidenkin matka pitenee "keskustaan" eli Forumin tienoille, seiskan tapauksessa länsipasilalaiset häviävät enemmän tai vähemmän. On siis mielestäni nollasummapeliä, kumminpäin linjaus nyt tehdään, tärkeintä, että jokin päätös saataisiin aikaiseksi. Mikäli osoittautuisi, että seiska Kampin kautta on totaalisen toimimaton ratkaisu, voidaan kolmosen ja seiskan paikat vaihtaa piankin takaisin entiseen tilaan, ei tässä päätöstä hitsata kiinni ikuisiksi ajaksi kiinni peruskalliossa olevaan titaanilevyyn. Realistista on olettaa myös, että jos perustellaan uusia linjoja jne, niin jostain sekin on pois, on aivan varma, että lisäliikennettä ei tule. Haaveillahan aina saa.

Pieniä ovat silakat joulukaloiksi, kun näin pienestä on kiinni.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kannattaa muistaa, että jos kolmonen viedään Kampin kautta, myös joidenkin matka pitenee "keskustaan" eli Forumin tienoille, seiskan tapauksessa länsipasilalaiset häviävät enemmän tai vähemmän. On siis mielestäni nollasummapeliä, kumminpäin linjaus nyt tehdään, tärkeintä, että jokin päätös saataisiin aikaiseksi.


Täsmennyksenä aiheeseen, ettei ongelma ole se, mikä linja ajaa Kampin kautta vaan mikä linja ajaa Töölön kautta Runeberginkatua.

Jos 3 ajaa kampin kautta, sen reitti Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteykseen on suunnilleen yhtä pitkä kuin nyt Arkadiankadun kautta. Jos 7 ajaa Kampin kautta, sen reitti pitenee Runeberginkadun kierroksella ja ajallisesti enemmän kuin matkassa, koska etuudettomassa kaupungissamme Runebergin reitillä on enemmän joutavaa pysähtelyä kuin Mannerheimintiellä.

Sivumennen sanoen näistä etuuksista vielä, että on lähinnä surkuhupaisaa katsella, kun valoetuus-LED vilkuttaa tolpassa vaunun lähestysessä, mutta useimmissa tapauksissa kuitenkin vaunu joutuu pysähtymään. Pysähdys saattaa kestää jopa nolla sekuntia, mutta pysähtyä täytyy kuitenkin.

Pari päivää sitten tulin 8:lla Kurviin lännestä. Etuus-LED vilkutti Hämeentien valo-opasteessa, mutta Hämeentien autoille syttyi kuitenkin seuraava vihreä. Kun ratiakalle sitten tuli aja-opaste, niin se pääsi sentään Kurvin pysäkkiä edeltäviin valoihin seisomaan. Kampista lähtiessä myös ensimmäisissä tunnelivaloissa seisotaan jokseenkin aina, ja LEDi vilkkuu.

Tiedän kyllä, että LED tarkoittaa, että LIVA on tietoinen tulevasta vaunusta. Siitä tiedosta vaan ei ole mitään hyötyä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuossa kolmosen tapauksessa ei taida nyt olla kuin erilaisia hoopoja vaihtoehtoja käytettävissä. Ajoipa sitten samalta pysäkiltä sama linja kahteen eri suuntaan tai käännelläänpä kilpiä vauhdissa, molemmissa tapauksissa tuloksena on vain sekaannusta ja sähläystä. En sanoisi kumpaakaan vaihtoehtoa hyväksi matkustajan kannalta. Ellei kilpien kääntö tapahdu automaattisesti, se jää aivan varmasti silloin tällöin tekemättä.


Jos kolmosten reitti muuttuu kuten on suunniteltu, pitäisi linjanumerointia muuttaa niin että kolmonen jaetaan kahdeksi eri linjaksi, 3:ksi ja 5:ksi. Eteläinen silmukka olkoot vaikka 5 ja pohjoinen 3. Eli 3T alkaa Kaivokadulta Rautatieaseman edestä ja kiertää pohjoista silmukkaa myötäpäivää, mutta takaisin Kaivokadulle tultaessa numero vaihtuu 5T:ksi josta se alkaa kiertää eteläistä Eiran lenkkiä vastapäivää, muuttuen taas 3T:ksi Kaivokadulla. Ja sama päinvastaiseen suuntaan 3/5 B:n kanssa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Outoa on sekin, että opasteet nousevat elämää suurempaan asemaan, miten *vain*  meillä Suomessa niistäkin on tullut ongelma, jos tekniikka on liian hienoa, niin eikö pelkkä numero riitä, koska sitähän ihmiset pääosin katsovat, toisaalta, en tunne tätä rakettiteknologiaan perustuvaa livaa ja sen kaikkia hienosäätöominaisuuksia.


Täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Jos ne vanhat taulut ei toimi niin hankitaan uudet. Ja jos se linjanumeron luku Liivasta, vai mikä lie se onkaan, ei toimi niin kuski syöttää sitten numeron käsin. 11 vaihtoehtoa, ei voi olla ylivoimaisen vaikeaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> 11 vaihtoehtoa, ei voi olla ylivoimaisen vaikeaa.


Aika moni yksinkertainen asia tuntuu olevan ylivoimaisen vaikeaa, kun puhutaan laitoksesta  :Smile:  HKL:llä on raitioliikenteessä vielä niin paljon akuutteja ongelmia esim. ajamatta jäävien vuorojen vuoksi, että se syö mahdollisuutta panostaa pieniinkin parannuksiin.

----------


## ess

> Ei välttämättä ihan pelkkä huhu. Aiemminkin on ollut ratkaisuja, joissa ratikoiden keskinäinen ajojärjestys on määritelty pelkästään HKL:n sisäisellä ohjeella.


Mitenkäs luulette että tuo menee Senaatintorilla Aleksin, Hallituskadun ja Katariinankadun risteyksessä?

----------


## -Epex82-

> Täsmennyksenä aiheeseen, ettei ongelma ole se, mikä linja ajaa Kampin kautta vaan mikä linja ajaa Töölön kautta Runeberginkatua.


Eikö ole kuitenkin lähes varmaan, että se linja, joka ajaa Kampin kautta, ajaa myös Töölön kautta Runeberginkatua?Minne muualle Simonkatua tuleva vaunu voi ajaa Fredaa pitkin?




> Jos 3 ajaa kampin kautta, sen reitti Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteykseen on suunnilleen yhtä pitkä kuin nyt Arkadiankadun kautta. Jos 7 ajaa Kampin kautta, sen reitti pitenee Runeberginkadun kierroksella ja ajallisesti enemmän kuin matkassa, koska etuudettomassa kaupungissamme Runebergin reitillä on enemmän joutavaa pysähtelyä kuin Mannerheimintiellä.


Varmaan totta, että kolmosen käyttäjille ero ei ole niin merkityksellinen, kyse lienee joistakin minuuteista. Toisaalta jos on matkalla Lasipalatsille tai Forumiin, kävelymatka Scandicin edestä voi olla rahtusen isompi kuin Lasipalatsin pysäkiltä,yhtä lailla voidaan saivarrella, että Scandicin pysäkki parantaa jonkun kolmosen käyttäjän palvelua ja huonontaa vaikkapa sellaisen, joka tulee Sokokselta.

Olen silti sitä mieltä, että 3-7-juupas eipäs-keskustelussa on kyse yksityiskohdasta, josta on tehty elämää suurempi asia ja jolla tuskin on kokonaisuuden kannalta merkitystä. Joku voittaa vähän, joku häviää vähän.
Tällaista arpomista tämä on koko ajan, kun katsoo parinkin vuoden takaisia suunnitelmia kaikenmaailman kakkosista ja vitosista Jätkään ja muitakin suunnitelmia, huomaa, että suunnitelmat muuttuvat sään mukana ja puhetta on aina paljon, toimintaa sitäkin vähemmän. Toivottavasti päätös kuitenkin tehdään pian, olipa se mikä hyvänsä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikö ole kuitenkin lähes varmaa, että se linja, joka ajaa Kampin kautta, ajaa myös Töölön kautta Runeberginkatua?Minne muualle Simonkatua tuleva vaunu voi ajaa Fredaa pitkin?


Toki. Ei Antero sitä tarkoittanut, vaan sitä, että kiista Kampin linjasta ei koske Kamppia sinänsä vaan sitä tosiseikkaa, että Kampin läpi kulkeva linja tulee kulkemaan myös Töölön kautta, mikä vaikuttaa niiden matkustajien reitteihin, jotka eivät pyri sen paremmin Töölöön kuin Kamppiinkaan.

Tämä on tullut esille jo lautakunnassakin, missä keskusteltiin enimmäkseen juuri siitä, mikä linja halutaan Runeberginkadulle Töölöä palvelemaan. Se, kulkeeko sama linja sitten sattumalta sinne Kamppiinkin, on ikään kuin toisarvoista.




> Varmaan totta, että kolmosen käyttäjille ero ei ole niin merkityksellinen, kyse lienee joistakin minuuteista. Toisaalta jos on matkalla Lasipalatsille tai Forumiin, kävelymatka Scandicin edestä voi olla rahtusen isompi kuin Lasipalatsin pysäkiltä,yhtä lailla voidaan saivarrella, että Scandicin pysäkki parantaa jonkun kolmosen käyttäjän palvelua ja huonontaa vaikkapa sellaisen, joka tulee Sokokselta.


Älä nyt sorru samaan, mihin HKL-Suy:n esityslistateksti. Niin kuin toteat, noilla asioilla ei tosiaankaan ole juuri käytännön merkitystä, ja sitähän esityslistassakin sivukaupalla todisteltiin. Merkitystä sen sijaan on sillä, miten Töölön-Kampin linjaratkaisu vaikuttaa sellaisten matkustajien matkoihin, jotka eivät nouse kyytiin taikka poistu tuolla alueella, siis vaikkapa nyt matkat Alppilasta Erottajalle ym.




> Toivottavasti päätös kuitenkin tehdään pian, olipa se mikä hyvänsä.


Ei, vaan juuri päinvastoin. Onneksi asiaa käsitellään ajoissa niin, että erilaisia vaihtoehtoja ehditään rauhassa tutkia ja pohtia. Päätös tehdään sitten, kun kaikki tarpeelliset asiat on selvitetty ja päätös voidaan tehdä huolellisesti ja hyvin.

Muutenhan sitä hätiköityä päätöstä saisi olla vähän ajan kuluttua taas muuttelemassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kannattaa muistaa, että jos kolmonen viedään Kampin kautta, myös joidenkin matka pitenee "keskustaan" eli Forumin tienoille, seiskan tapauksessa länsipasilalaiset häviävät enemmän tai vähemmän. On siis mielestäni nollasummapeliä, kumminpäin linjaus nyt tehdään, tärkeintä, että jokin päätös saataisiin aikaiseksi.


Ei varsinaisesti. Muiden alueiden keskustayhteys ei ve A:ssa huonone, koska Alppila ja Kallio käyttävät keskustayhteytenä kolmosta Hakiksen kautta. Sen sijaan B:ssä on tuo L-Pasilan ongelma.

Matka Töölöstä eli Runeberginkadulta Forumille toki pitenee Kampin kautta kulkevaksi, mutta silloinhan ei ole merkitystä sillä, kulkeeko Runskia kolmonen vai seiska.

----------


## -Epex82-

En ole sortunut mihinkään tekstiin, vaan esitin oman subjektiivisen näkemykseni asiasta, minulla ei ole kroonista tarvetta olla aina eri mieltä kuin esittelijä, joskus vaan. Minusta on samantekevää kumpi linja valitaan ja olennaisinta se, että jompi kumpi linjoista menee Kampin kautta, jotta alue saadan palvelun piiriin. Voidaan sitten erikseen pohtia kuka voittaa ja kuka häviää. Länsipasilalaiset, Eläinmuseon pysäkkiä käyttävät...jne.
Alppilasta Erottajalle yhteys ei mielestäni paljon huonone, jos sillä lähin paikka minne kolmonen tulee on nykyisin Stokka, siis kun Töölöstä tullaan. Mikäli kolmonen menisi suoraan Manskua, olisi lähin järkevintä kait jäädä pois Lasipalatsilla, koska Kaivokadulle /Mikonkadulle asti ei kannattaisi istua. Jos taas kolmonen kiertäisi Kampin kautta, olisivat mahdollisuudet jäädä Scandicin edessä tai Kaivokadulla tai Mikonkadulla. Joten ainakin Alppila-Erottaja ei käytännössä pitene kuin välin Kaivokatu-Erottaja-välin verran, eli joitakin minuutteja. Kolmosen ajattaminen Manskun kautta saattaisi siten jopa nopeuttaa matkaa Alppilasta, sillä vaikka kävelyä tulisi hiukan lisää, jäisi lenkki Runeberginkadun kautta pois. No tiedä sitten, nollasummapeliä sanon minä.

EDIT: sen verran vielä, että jos kerran Alppilasta tullaan Hakiksen kautta keskustaan, niin eikö ole aivan saman alppilaisen näkövinkkelistä, meneekö kolmonen Manskua vai Runskia?

----------


## 339-DF

> Alppilasta Erottajalle yhteys ei mielestäni paljon huonone


Tuo oli vain keksitty esimerkki. Ei se tietenkään huonone, sehän yhteys kulkee nytkin Kallion kautta.

----------


## -Epex82-

Ok, no kenen muun yhteys huononee kuin länsipasilalaisten?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ok, no kenen muun yhteys huononee kuin länsipasilalaisten?


Ve B:ssä ei muiden keskustayhteys kuin L-Pasilan. Sen sijaan Alppilan ja osittain Kallion yhteys Töölöön muuttuu vaihdolliseksi. Töölössä keskustayhteys hiukan hidastuu, mutta vastaavasti seiskan vuoroväli on tiheämpi (ruuhkassa) kuin kolmosen.

Ve A:ssa ei hidastu kenenkään matkat, siksi se on mielestäni paras. Paitsi töölöläisten, joille tulee se Kampin-kierto, mutta kuten totesimme aiemmin, se tulee heille joka tapauksessa. Ja Alppilasta tarjoutuu hyvä yhteys Kamppiin. Itse asiassa Alppila Seura on esittänyt siksi kannanottonsa ve A:n puolesta.

Ve C.ssä ei tietysti tule sitä ylimääräistä Kampin-kiertoa kolmosen käyttäjille, mutta ve C ei ole todellinen vaihtoehto, onpahan vaan rustattu jotain silmänlumeeksi.

Koska ve A on kustannuksiltaan ja ominaisuuksiltaan paras, mutta HKL ei sulata sitä pysäkkiongelmaa, niin nyt saivat sitten ristikseen koko joukon muita tutkittavia vaihtoehtoja jlk:n kokouksessa. Hyvä niin.

En ole ennustaja, mutta veikkaan, että loppuratkaisu löytyy tavalla tai toisella sieltä A-vaihtoehdosta, joko sillä muokatulla Haltian mallilla eli kaksi erillistä rengaslinjaa, tai sitten täällä esillä olleella tunnustenvaihdostekniikalla, eli ajetaan sitä ve A:n lenkkiä ja vaihdetaan Eltsussa ja Kaivarissa numeroa.

----------


## 339-DF

> EDIT: sen verran vielä, että jos kerran Alppilasta tullaan Hakiksen kautta keskustaan, niin eikö ole aivan saman alppilaisen näkövinkkelistä, meneekö kolmonen Manskua vai Runskia?


Ei ole. Alppila Seuran mukaan kolmonen tarjoaa mainiot yhteydet: keskustayhteyden Hakiksen kautta ja tärkeän sekundaariyhteyden Töölöön. Seura kannattaa tuota ve A:ta siksi, että samalla saataisiin Töölön-yhteyden lisäksi yhteys myös Kamppiin.

Toki nuo ovat toissijaisia yhteyksiä, jotka eivät mielestäni ole yhtä tärkeitä kuin keskustayhteydet.

----------


## -Epex82-

Ok, kolmonen vaan sitten Kampin kautta, asiahan on yksinkertainen.
Toisaalta luulisi alppilasta olevan nopeampiakin keinoja mennä Kamppiin, esim ratikalla Hakaniemeen ja metroon siitä

----------


## petteri

Minun ehdotukseni olisi:

3T/B reitille Rautatieasema - Töölö - Alppila -Kallio - Rautatieasema
Uusi rengaslinja 0A/B Rautatieasema - Eira - Kaivopuisto - Rautatieasema

Lisäksi kympin päätepysäkki siirretään Perämiehenkadulle.

Ja Fredalle ratatyöt käyntiin, että 0A/B pääsee tulevaisuudessa kiertämään Kampista.

----------


## Haltia

> En ole ennustaja, mutta veikkaan, että loppuratkaisu löytyy tavalla tai toisella sieltä A-vaihtoehdosta


Minä taasen veikkaan osin päinvastaista.. meillä lautakunnassa kun istuu 9 "kansan valitsemaa" jäsentä, joiden näkökulma on hyvin pitkälti käyttäjälähtöinen. Näin ollen pelkästään se Rautatientorin pysäkkisekoilu on omiaan kaatamaan A vaihtoehdon, mikäli pysäkkiongelmaa ei pystytä mitenkään ratkaisemaan = kierrättämään toista lenkkiä toista kautta (Mikonkatu, Keskuskatu yms). Kylttivaihdot lennossa, peräkkäiset pysäkit, eri suuntiin samalla nimellä samalta pysäkiltä menevät vaunut... itsekään en voi mitenkään kannattaa sellaista vaihtoehtoa. Joku muu ratkaisu täytyy löytyä, toivottavasti A:n pohjalta syntyvä, mutta yksinkertaisemmin ja paremmin palveleva. Vaikka sitten Rautatientori-Kamppi possujuna  :Smile: 

Jäsen Moisio heitti muuten meilissä aika vinkeän idean siitä, että 3 ja 7 pysyisivät ennallaan, mutta perustettaisiin Torilenkkilinja 5, joka kulkisi tyyliin Töölöntori-Narinkkatori-Kauppatori-Hakaniementori-Töölöntori. Se voisi olla jopa yksityisesti sponssattu linja, joka kulkisi vain kiivaimpiin shoppailuaikoihin. Näissä vaihtoehdoissa torilinja kuulostaa houkuttelevalta. Etenkin jos sillä saataisiin nopea Kallio-Töölö -yhteys.

Loppuun todettakoon, että tätä ongelmaa ei olisi, mikäli Simonkadulta olisi mitenkään mahdollista kääntyä etelään Mannerheimintielle. Mutta koska kiskot oli pakko Simonkadulle tunkea (koska Salomonkatu kaavoitettiin väkisin kävelykaduksi), niin nousukulmat tekevät käännöksistä todella hankalat elleivät jopa tietyissä keleissä mahdottomat. Sitten heitetään soppaan vielä se, että sporat haluttiin Mikonkadulle, jonne ei myöskään mahdu kääntymään Aleksilta lännestä, niin meillä onkin kasassa mahdoton Rautatientorin kuvio. Jos kaikista suunnista pääsisi kaikkiin suuntiin, tämä ei olisi näin vaikeaa. Ehkä pitäisi lakata se Rautatieaseman palvominen. Monelle Stockmann on Helsingin maantieteellinen keskusta, joten ehkä siis jommankumman kolmosten kierrättäminen sen kautta ei olisi aivan niin mahdotonta kuin annetaan ymmärtää?

----------


## -Epex82-

Hyvin sanottu Mirva, Kaivokadun pysäkkisekoilu on kestämätön ajatus, kilpien vaihto voisi ehkä onnistuakin, mutta tuntien Helsingin, kilvet olisivat luultavasti koko ajan väärin ja ihmiset eivät ymmärtäisi koko juttua.

Valitkaa B.

----------


## Haltia

> Valitkaa B.


Toivon, että löydämme ratkaisun, joka lyö laudalta niin A:n, B:n kuin C:kin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toivon, että löydämme ratkaisun, joka lyö laudalta niin A:n, B:n kuin C:kin.


Jep. Kyllä mä sen olen sisäistänyt, että ve A ei sellaisenaan tule menemään läpi. Mutta miksi et kannattaisi sitä tunnustenvaihtoa? Linja 3 Kaivari - Kamppi - Töölö - Eltsu ja linja 2 Eltsu - Hakaniemi - Erottaja - Eira - Kaivari. Eli täsmälleen sama kuin ve A mutta ero on siinä, että aseman pysäkillä ei ole joka suuntaan ajavia kolmosia. Vai tuntuisiko tuo tunnusten vaihtokin sekavalta?

Sinänsä toivon kyllä, että löydetään vielä parempi ratkaisu, jollainen voisi olla se sun ehdotuksesi kahdesta erillisestä rengaslinjasta ("3E" ja "3P"). Miten se otettiin lautakunnan keskustelussa vastaan? Entä millainen tuntuma sulle jäi siitä, voisiko Lehmuskoski seistä tuollaisen ratkaisun takana?

----------


## petteri

> Sinänsä toivon kyllä, että löydetään vielä parempi ratkaisu, jollainen voisi olla se sun ehdotuksesi kahdesta erillisestä rengaslinjasta ("3E" ja "3P"). Miten se otettiin lautakunnan keskustelussa vastaan? Entä millainen tuntuma sulle jäi siitä, voisiko Lehmuskoski seistä tuollaisen ratkaisun takana?


Tuo 3E on muuten Ratikka2015 visioissa linjanimellä 0B/T ja kulkee Kampin kautta, tuossa visiossa kolmonen ja seiska on myös yhdistetty ja seiska kulkee Alppilan ja Kallion läpi.

http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki.../061310695.pdf

----------


## Haltia

Lähtökohtaisesti en pidä edes tunnusten vaihdon ajatuksesta, vaikka se ei yhteispysäkin kanssa ole sekavuudessa enää samalla planeetalla. On viestinnällinen painajainen, että matkustaja hyppää kolmoseen, mutta jää pois kakkosesta, eikä välissä "tiedä" mihin on menossa.. eli jos saan valita, niin en lähtisi kokeilemaan toimiiko se vai ei  :Smile: 

Virkamiehistö ei mitenkään vielä kommentoinut mitään niistä vaihtoehdoista, jotka lautakunta pyysi selvitettäväksi, eli en osaa sanoa mitään muuta Lehmuskosken ajatuksista. Jos miestä yhtään tunnen, niin selvittävät ensin kaikki vaaditut vaihtoehdot ja sitten vasta kertovat onko missään esitetyissä järkeä alkuperäisiä enempää. En hetkeäkään epäile, että jos analysoitaessa kaksi erillistä lenkkiä tai joku muu osoittautuu sittenkin parhaimmaiksi vaihtoehdoksi, etteikö sitä tuotaisi varteenotettavaksi vaihtoehdoksi päätöksentekoon. Päämäärä kun on meillä lautakunnan jäsenillä ja virkamiehillä yhteinen: paras mahdollinen ratkaisu kaikkien osapuolien kannalta. Paras sitten onkin subjektiivinen käsite  :Wink:

----------


## Jusa

Voi mikä soppa tuosta Kampin radasta on syntynytkään, miksikö se on aikoinaan lautakunnassa hyväksytty.

Ei tuo määräpäätekstien vaihto saa miksikään ongelmaksi tulla, tekniikka pitää saada pelaamaan. On se aikoinaan pelannut manuaalisestikin.

Viimeisessä Raitio-lehdessä oli mielenkiintoinen historiakirjoitus kolmosen olemassaolosta. Tuntemamme kirjoittajan taattua tekstiä.
Kirjoituksessa mm. todetaan että kolmonen oli aluksi pelkkä 3 kumpaakin suuntaan ja määräpääkilvillä osoitettiin suunta, vasta 50-luvulla piti kansalle osoittaa typerillä kirjaimilla liikennesuunta. Satunnaisille kulkijoille nuo kirjaimet B ja T ei kyllä sano mitään. Mistä suunnasta vaunu on menossa Töölöösen.

Kyllä  metrovaunihin pitää saada numerot, eihän sitä muuten tiedä mikä numero on menossa Vuosaareen.

----------


## Compact

> Kyllä  metrovaunuihin pitää saada numerot, eihän sitä muuten tiedä mikä numero on menossa Vuosaareen.


Hyvä pointti! 

Silloin kun HKL:llä oli vielä käytössä ruotsalaisen AB Almexin M-mallin sarjalippujen leimauslaitteet, metron linjatunnus oli niissä 44. Oli tosin vain yksi linja tai vain jonkin aikaa kaksi linjaa samalla numerolla.

Olisivatko oikeat linjatunnukset nyt muuten täysin tunnistamattomille Helsingin liikenteen kahdelle päärunkolinjalle eli siis Ruoholahti-Mellunmäki vaikka 44M ja Ruoholahti-Vuosaari vaikka 44N? M tarkoittaa Mellungsbackaa ja N Nordsjötä. 

VR:kin kankeana tsaarinaikaisena monopolilaitoksena osaa käyttää eri linjatunnuksia erilaisille sähköjunalinjoille, mutta epämonopolinen sekä avoin HKL ei saa kahta eri sähköjunalinjaansa millään merkattua linjatunnusmaailmaan?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> VR:kin kankeana tsaarinaikaisena monopolilaitoksena osaa käyttää eri linjatunnuksia erilaisille sähköjunalinjoille...


Jopa useampia tunnuksia yhdelle ainoalle linjalle, nimittäin Kouvola - Kotkan satama -linjalla olen nähnyt sekä H:iksi että R:iksi kilvitettyjä Sm-runkoja. Pysähdyspaikat toki ovat ne yhdet ja samat...

----------


## Compact

> Jopa useampia tunnuksia yhdelle ainoalle linjalle, nimittäin Kouvola - Kotkan satama -linjalla olen nähnyt sekä H:iksi että R:iksi kilvitettyjä Sm-runkoja. Pysähdyspaikat toki ovat ne yhdet ja samat...


Se on väärin, eihän siellä saa sellaisia käyttää. Ei saa matkia HKL:ää. Monopoli tekee siis näköjään mitä lystää. Onhan kai tehty ilmoitus eteenpäin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisivatko oikeat linjatunnukset nyt muuten täysin tunnistamattomille Helsingin liikenteen kahdelle päärunkolinjalle eli siis Ruoholahti-Mellunmäki vaikka 44M ja Ruoholahti-Vuosaari vaikka 44N? M tarkoittaa Mellungsbackaa ja N Nordsjötä.


Ei voi olla, sillä N tarkoittaa yölinjaa (N=natt).  :Smile:   Enkä todellakaan toivo, että metro ryhtyy liikennöimään yölinjaa Vuosaareen - tai kenties Mellunmäkeen? Nyt sentään pääsen iltasella kotiin kolmella suoralla bussilla keskustasta yhtä nopeasti kuin päivällä Itäkeskukseen, josta on lähes aina 18 min. kävelymatka, koska liityntäbussi lähti justiinsa.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Virkamiehistö ei mitenkään vielä kommentoinut mitään niistä vaihtoehdoista, jotka lautakunta pyysi selvitettäväksi, eli en osaa sanoa mitään muuta Lehmuskosken ajatuksista. Jos miestä yhtään tunnen, niin selvittävät ensin kaikki vaaditut vaihtoehdot ja sitten vasta kertovat onko missään esitetyissä järkeä alkuperäisiä enempää. En hetkeäkään epäile, että jos analysoitaessa kaksi erillistä lenkkiä tai joku muu osoittautuu sittenkin parhaimmaiksi vaihtoehdoksi, etteikö sitä tuotaisi varteenotettavaksi vaihtoehdoksi päätöksentekoon. Päämäärä kun on meillä lautakunnan jäsenillä ja virkamiehillä yhteinen: paras mahdollinen ratkaisu kaikkien osapuolien kannalta. Paras sitten onkin subjektiivinen käsite


Mirva: Tuliko kokouksessa esille sitä minun ja Kuukangon ehdottamaa vaihtoehtoa, että Eiran lenkki siirrettäisiin seiskoille ja kolmonen ajaisi pelkän Eläintarhan lenkin ja Kampin ja Kruununhaan kautta? Ja jos tuli, niin mitä siitä sanottiin?

Ajoajoista: Seiskan kierros kestää nykyään ~45-50 min, Stockmannin pysäkki on Pasilasta katsoen puolessa välissä. Kolmosen kierrosaika on päivällä ja ruuhkassa 60 min, yöliikenteessä 45 min. Eläintarhan lenkki kestää 40 min ja Eiran lenkki 20 min (Stockmannin pysäkki taas "mittapisteenä"). Ajoaika Hakaniemi-Ylioppilastalo on sama Kruununhaan ja Rautatieaseman kautta.

----------


## Jusa

Varmaankin jos kysyttäisiin 3 ja 7 matkustajilta mitä kautta he haluasivat vaununsa kulkemaan keskustaan, olisi vaustaus melko varmasti selvä, Mannerheimintietä suoraan Lasipalatsille ja Stockalle.
Miksi siis pitää väkisin kiusata matkustajia Töölön/Kampin kierroksella.

Ei muuta kuin 5 takaisin. Terminaali, Mikonkatu, Kamppi, Kuusitie.

Sitten kun lisäradat valmistuvat ruoholahden suuntaan on aika miettiä monia linjoja uusiksi.

----------


## Multsun poika

Ottaisitko Jusa mistä nämä viitosen vaunut? Kuvaamasi linja pyörisi ehkä kuudella vaunulla säällisesti. Otetaanko kolmoselta kolme ja seiskalta toiset kolme vaunua?

Haltialle sanoisin, että alkuperäisellä idealla seiskan kierrättämisellä Kampin on myös kannatusta. Hyvä silti, että muitakin vaihtoehtoja selvitetään ja kaikkia näkökantoja kuullaan.

----------


## Albert

> Ottaisitko Jusa mistä nämä viitosen vaunut? Kuvaamasi linja pyörisi ehkä kuudella vaunulla säällisesti. Otetaanko kolmoselta kolme ja seiskalta toiset kolme vaunua?


"Vanhalla vitosella" oli kuusi vakiovuoroa. Vaunuja mistään tarvii ottaa pois. Jos pelkkiä vaunuja tarvitaan, niin onhan täällä vaunuhallit täynnään pölyisiä lähes käyttämättömiä vaunuja. Otetaan ne vihdoinkin *käyttöön*.
Ja kuljettajia saa rahalla. Tässähän ei nyt olekaan kysymys halvimmasta mahdollisesta vaan järkevimmästä vaihtoehdosta.
Eikö joukkoliikenteeseen voisi välillä satsata kantakaupungissakin.

----------


## Jusa

> Ottaisitko Jusa mistä nämä viitosen vaunut? Kuvaamasi linja pyörisi ehkä kuudella vaunulla säällisesti. Otetaanko kolmoselta kolme ja seiskalta toiset kolme vaunua?.


Albert vastasi jo hyvin, Varioita on edelleen puolet seisomassa. Sehän on tosi kannattavaa.
4 ja 10 linjat on hyvin paljon rakennettu myös selvittämään manskun liikennetarvetta.
Kummallekin linjalle on tulossa välipalat. Eiköhän sitä vuorotiheyttä muutenkin silloin hieman harvenneta vuoron verran. 
Samoin 4T jäisi samalla pois. 5 hoitaisi tosi tarpeen mukaan matkustavaiset junille ja busseihin sekä Töölön että loppumanskun liikennetarpeita.

----------


## KMT

Entä päästäisiinkö edes neljään vaunuun, jos linja aloittaisi mahdollisimman lyhyenä mutta laajennettaisiin heti kun kalustoa löytyy tarpeeksi. Esim aluksi Töölöntori-Kauppatori.

Mutta pysyisikö Jusan mallissa silti 4:lla vaunumäärä samana jos 4T lopettaisiin?

Kuten jo aikaisemmin mainitsin Linjojen olevan mielestäni parempi silmukka lopulta kun vaunuja on tarpeeksi. Saataisiin Linjoille liikennettä ja Hakaniemessä pystyy vaihtamaan monen linjan välillä

----------


## kuukanko

> Varioita on edelleen puolet seisomassa. Sehän on tosi kannattavaa.
> 4 ja 10 linjat on hyvin paljon rakennettu myös selvittämään manskun liikennetarvetta.
> Kummallekin linjalle on tulossa välipalat.


Ai että HKL ja Bombardier seisottaa Varioita huvikseen?

NrII:ien ekat sarjavälipalatkin tulevat liikenteeseen vasta silloin, kun Kampin radan liikenne alkaa. Siinä vaiheessa välipalojen asennukset ja NrI:en peruskorjaukset sitovat vielä paljon vaunuja. Eikä vielä edes tiedetä, tuleeko välipalat neloselle ja kympille. Hallien raidepituuksien vuoksi välipaloja ei välttämättä sijoiteta lainkaan Töölöön.

Kaikki vaunumäärää 1.1.2009 selvästi lisäävät vaihtoehdot ovat puhdasta toiveajattelua. Saahan tällä palstalla toki harrastaa sitäkin. Pidemmällä aikavälillä vaunumäärää selvästi lisäävät linjastomuutokset voivat olla realistisempia.

----------


## Jusa

> Ai että HKL ja Bombardier seisottaa Varioita huvikseen?.


Aika toivotonta tuo ainakin on.

Olen aina käsittänyt että HKL on luotu parantamaan kaupunkilaisten liikkumistarpeita joustavasti kaupunkilaisten tarpeiden mukaan eikä ihmeellisiä kiertoteitä käyttäen vaunupulan takia.
Myöskin olen käsittänyt, että joukkoliikennelautakunnassa on Helsinkiläisten valitsemia edustajia jotka ovat sitten päätyneet lautakuntaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Varmaankin jos kysyttäisiin 3 ja 7 matkustajilta mitä kautta he haluasivat vaununsa kulkemaan keskustaan, olisi vaustaus melko varmasti selvä, Mannerheimintietä suoraan Lasipalatsille ja Stockalle.
> Miksi siis pitää väkisin kiusata matkustajia Töölön/Kampin kierroksella.


6 minuuttia kestää Lasipalatsi-Ooppera Mannerheimintietä ja 11 minuuttia Töölön kautta, vertailin 3-ratikan ja 10-ratikan reittejä. Töölön reittiäkään tuskin saa tuon nopeammaksi kikkakuutosilla, vai?

Jos Topeliuksenkadulle saataisiin rakennettua kiskot, voisi Kampin ja Töölön kautta ajatella jotain uutta ratikkalinjaa. Topeliuksenkadulta rata voisi jatkaa Linnankoskenkadulle ja Paciuksenkadulle, josta edelleen Munkkiniemeen. Tätä kautta Meilahden sairaala saataisiin raitioliikenteen piiriin.

Mechelininkatua voisi myös miettiä, siellä on pitkät pätkät ratikalle sopivaa tilaa kadun keskellä puiden reunustamana, mutta tällä hetkellä siinä kulkee vain sorainen pyörätie. Onko siihen joskus ollut tarkoitus rakentaa ratikka, kun näyttää niin kovin samanlaiselta kuin Mäkelänkadun puiden reunustama ratikkarata?

Ratikan johtaminen sairaala-alueen läpi tuskin onnistuu helposti, vaikka olisi paras ratkaisu? Bussi 14B voitaisiin tämän jälkeen lopettaa. Uusi linja voisi olla joko nykyinen nelonen siirrettynä uudelle reitille kokonaan tai osittain, tai kokonaan uusi ratikkalinja.

----------


## Jusa

> 6 minuuttia kestää Lasipalatsi-Ooppera Mannerheimintietä ja 11 minuuttia Töölön kautta, vertailin 3-ratikan ja 10-ratikan reittejä. .


Arkadiakadun kautta! Kampin kautta aika ei ainakaan lyhene.
Saattaisi tulla lähes 10 minuutin ero. 
Seuraamus on se, että matkustajat vaihtavat oopperan pysäkillä suoraan nopeampaan linjaan, etenkin jos ovat menossa Lasipalatsille tai Stockalle.

Montako päivävuoroa saisi kolmoselta pois (vitoselle) mikäli kolmonen ajaisi suoraan Manskua ja vuoroväli pysyisi siedettävänä. Mitenkä ysin tulo vaikuttaa kolmosen liikennöintitiheyteen.

----------


## Haltia

> Mirva: Tuliko kokouksessa esille sitä minun ja Kuukangon ehdottamaa vaihtoehtoa, että Eiran lenkki siirrettäisiin seiskoille ja kolmonen ajaisi pelkän Eläintarhan lenkin ja Kampin ja Kruununhaan kautta? Ja jos tuli, niin mitä siitä sanottiin?


Kokouksessa kyseinen vaihtoehto ei tullut muistaakseni esille. Sen sijaan kokousta seuranneella lautakunnan jouluillallisella käytiin läpi lähes jokainen mahdollinen vaihtoehto ja jälkeenpäin meilissä tuli jos jonkinlaista ehdotusta, joita saanemme kuunnella sitten kevätkauden ensimmäisessä kokouksessa. Ehdotuksesi vastatuulena toimii käytännössä se, että siinä vaihtoehdossa kaikkien seiskaa ja kolmosta keskusta-alueella käyttävien reittitottumukset muuttuisivat, jolloin muutosvastarinta saisi aivan uusia ulottuvuuksia.. Pyrkimyksenä kun on saada Kamppi mukaan linjastoon siten, että siitä aiheutuu mahdollisimman vähän muutoksia vakiintuneisiin reittitottumuksiin. Näin ollen joko seiskan tai kolmosen käyttäjien varpaille voidaan vielä astua, mutta molempien... En näe sillä siksi kovin suuria elinedellytyksiä. Lisäksi veikkaan, että kyseinen muutos saattaisi tehdä karhunpalveluksen kolmosen jo ennestään kummalliselle kuormituksen jakautumalle linjalla.

----------


## sebastin

> Jos Topeliuksenkadulle saataisiin rakennettua kiskot, voisi Kampin ja Töölön kautta ajatella jotain uutta ratikkalinjaa. Topeliuksenkadulta rata voisi jatkaa Linnankoskenkadulle ja Paciuksenkadulle, josta edelleen Munkkiniemeen.


Kiskot Topeliuksenkadulle ja Fredrikinkadulle sieltä Laivurinkadulle tai jonnekin sinne silmukka? Korvaisi hyvin bussin 14.

----------


## kemkim

> Kiskot Topeliuksenkadulle ja Fredrikinkadulle sieltä Laivurinkadulle tai jonnekin sinne silmukka? Korvaisi hyvin bussin 14.


Tästähän voisi tehdä Hernesaaren uuden ratikkalinjan? Hernesaari-Eiranranta-Tehtaankatu-Fredrikinkatu-(Kamppi M) ja siitä eteenpäin. Bussi 14 ja 17 paras korvaaja olisi minusta 9-ratikka, jos se vaan saataisiin vedettyä niihin eteläisiin kaupunginosiin. Mutta kuten paikallinen asukasyhdistys sanoi, "kiskoista tulee liikaa meteliä". Voi herran jestas, citymaasturiporvareille ei kelpaa ratikka vaan parkkipaikkoja pitäisi saada lisää. Rakennetaan sitten sellaiset kiskot, ettei tule meteliä ja jätetään kuuntelematta moisia valittajia. Eiköhän se ratikka kelpaa sitten kun on valmis. Tukholman Tvärbanaakin vastustettiin aluksi, mutta sen avauduttua vastustus vaihtui kehumiseksi.

----------


## teme

> Ratikan johtaminen sairaala-alueen läpi tuskin onnistuu helposti, vaikka olisi paras ratkaisu? Bussi 14B voitaisiin tämän jälkeen lopettaa. Uusi linja voisi olla joko nykyinen nelonen siirrettynä uudelle reitille kokonaan tai osittain, tai kokonaan uusi ratikkalinja.


Tukholmankadulla on hieman ennen Jalavatietä portti autoille mistä pääsisi sisään. Siitä menee taas kaksikaistainen tie sinne sairaalan eteen helikopterikentän viertä.

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk:n esityslista 17.1. tuli nettiin vasta tänään. Yleensä nuo ovat tulleet jo ennen viikonloppua. Toivottavasti viivästys on tilapäinen. Joka tapauksessa Kamppi ei ole listalla, kuten kaavailtiin. Voinemme pitää hyvänä merkkinä sitä, että asia siirtyy; ehkä uusia vaihtoehtoja tutkitaan huolella!

----------


## Haltia

Kokouksessa kävi ilmi, että Kamppiin (ja vaihtoehtojen laajentumisen kahdeksaan...) joudutaan todella paneutumaan ja siksi se tulee vasta paljon myöhemmin kevätkaudella käsittelyyn. Muut kuulumiset taas blogista, kuinkas muutenkaan.

----------


## olanik

Siellä on nyt lautakunnan esityslistassa vaihtoehtoja yli kymmenen, mutta samaa edelleen esitetään, eli seiskaa Kamppiin. 

http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/resources/...lke_030408.pdf

Aamun Uutislehti 100:ssa lautakunnan puheenjohtaja veikkasi ettei päätös synny vielä torstaina, sillä vaihtoehtojen punnitsemiseen voi mennä tovi.

----------


## 339-DF

Eipä näytä nyt ihan siltä, että noita uusia vaihtoehtoja olisi kovin paljon "tutkittu". Kunhan luetellaan vaihtoehdot ja todetaan, että alkuperäinen esitys on paras. Perustelut ontuvat. Esim. "erityisen hyvänä puolena vaihdottoman raitioyhteyden syntyminen Pasilan alueen ja Töölön sisäosien välille": kukahan tätä erityisen hyvää puolta ihan oikeasti tarvitsee? Tarjoaahan nelonenkin "erityisen hyvänä puolena" vaihdottoman yhteyden Meilahdesta Katajanokalle...

Vaihtoehdot 2, 4 ja 8 tuntuvat selkeästi parhailta. Ve 2:ssa tunnustenvaihto aiheuttaa pelkoa, niin kuin uudet ratkaisut usein aiheuttavat. Mutta eiköhän siihen totuttaisi.

Ve 4:ssä toki moni nykyinen suora yhteys muuttuu vaihdolliseksi, mutta onko HKL selvittänyt sitä, kuinka useaa matkustajaa tämä muutos tosiasiallisesti koskee? Epäilen, ettei.

Ve 8:a ei ole valitettavasti otettu tosissaan. Onko järjestelyihin olemassa tarvittava määrä vaunuja? Ja toisaalta esim. Katajanokan terminaaliin ulottuva uusi linja lopettaisi Katajanokan ja UM:n jatkuvan nurinan nelosen haaroituksesta. Kai silläkin joku arvo on. Terminaalista Kampin kautta Oopperalle ulottuvan linjan kustannukset olisivat kohtuulliset, mutta tuollaista lyhyttä linjaa ei ole arvioitu. Ylipäätään ve 8:n kustannuksia vain väitetään korkeiksi, mutta niistä ei anneta mitään euroarvoja.

Tutkimatta on kokonaan linjan 9 pidentäminen Rautatieasemalta Kamppiin ja Oopperalle. Parilla lisävuorolla nykyisiä yhteyksiä huonontamatta = 600 000 euroa vuodessa. Ysin nykyinen päätepysäkki Erottajalla ei tarjoa mitään omaa palvelua tai uusia yhteyksiä, ja yhteys Bulevardin ja Kallion välillä on päällekkäinen linjan 3 kanssa. Näin ollen ysin johtaminen asemalta Kamppiin ei heikentäisi rv-verkon yhteyksiä lainkaan.

Huomattava on lisäksi, että ve 5:n valitseminen ja 3:n siirto Mannerheimintielle tarkottaisi kahden vuoron siirtoa 3:lta 7:lle. Kustannukset samat, mutta 3:n vuoroväli pitenisi todennäköisesti 10 minuuttiin. Onkohan sitä arvioitu lainkaan? Epäilen, että jlk ei ole halukas pidentämään kolmosen vuoroväliä näin pitkäksi, tiheitä vuorovälejä kun on rv-liikenteessä arvostettu. (Vuorovälipidennys johtuu siitä, että vaikka reitti lyhenee, niin lyheneminen vaikuttaa korkeintaan nykyisen vuorovälin puolikkaan verran, eli mahdollistaisi 0,5 vaunun siirron per suunta, mutta milläs siirrät puolikkaita...)

Luulen, että tässä tilanteessa asettuisin kannattamaan linjan 9 viemistä Kamppiin ja Oopperalle kahden lisävuoron turvin ja linjojen 3 ja 7 jättämistä ennalleen. Kustannukset + 600 000 e/v. Haittoja ei ole. (Kertasäästö tulee Uudenmaankadun ratatöiden tekemättä jättämisestä. Luokkaa 200 000 e eli pikkurahaa.)

----------


## Haltia

> Eilisen Hesarin Autosivuilla KSV:n Kari Sane lausuu Simonkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksen ensi kesän muutostöistä:


Kiva että virastot ovat tietoisia toistensa fiiliksistä.. Minulle taas kyseisestä käännöksestä Manskulle on kerrottu lautakunnassa, että se "ei missään nimessä ole mahdollinen linjaliikenteeseen!". Syynä vaarallisuus ja risteävä liikenne tms.... kyseinen mahdollisuus nimittäin olisi pelastanut Kampin ratikkalinjaston tehden ratkaisun helpoksi, eikä tällaiseksi "arvotaan päivän vähiten surkein vaihtoehto"-päätökseksi. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut se, että Manskulta olisi etelän suunnasta voinut kääntyä Aleksille linjaliikenteessä, mutta sekin on kuulema mahdotonta. Kovasti tuntuu olevan mahdotonta kaikki mistä seuraisi käyttäjälle selkeää ja palvelevaa liikennesuunnittelua  :Smile: 

Mitä tulee sitten siihen itse linjastoon ja esitystekstiin, olen kirjoittanut taas blogiin aiheesta pohdintoja ja sinne mielellään otan kommenttejakin ennen kuin kokous alkaa!

----------


## Haltia

Pitkää asiaa märehdittyäni tulin siihen tulokseen, että kaikki maksaa ja kysymys onkin siitä mistä on valmis maksamaan ja mistä ei. Tehdäänkö halvalla hankalaa vai isommalla rahalla hyvää. Köyhän täytyy ostaa laatua, eli tulen näillä näkymin esittämään huomenna seuraavaa:

_Mirva Haltia muutosesitys Kampin raitiolinjajärjestelyihin 3.4.2008,
uusi ehdotusteksti:

Ehdotus:		
Lautakunta päättänee, että 

- raitiolinja 7A/B siirretään vaihtoehto 7:n liitekuvan mukaisesti reitille Aleksi-Mikonkatu  Kaivokatu  Simonkatu  Annankatu  Urho Kekkosen katu  Fredrikinkatu  Arkadiankatu  Runeberginkatu  Mannerheimintie

- Mannerheimintietä kulkevien raitiovaunulinjojen vuorovälejä/tarjontaa tarkistetaan vastaamaan reittien kysyntää

Muutosesityksen tekijän perustelut: 
On perusteltua ottaa Kamppiin investoidut uudet raiteet käyttöön laajentamalla niiden avulla raideliikenteen palvelua. Muutosesityksen mukainen ratkaisu varmistaa olemassa olevien matkaketjujen pysymisen ehjänä, laajentaen kuitenkin palvelua tavalla, joka alunperin Kampin raitioyhteyttä suunniteltaessa on nähty tärkeäksi. Järjestelyn myötä linjojen 3B/T ja 7 A/B kuormitukset pysyvät samoina, mutta Mannerheimintien raitiolinjojen kysyntä tulee kasvamaan tarjontaa suuremmaksi. Tähän kysyntään tulee vastata tarjontaa kasvattamalla.
_

Että näin tänään.

----------


## 339-DF

Kaikki maksaa. Samaa mieltä. Jos halutaan jotain uutta hyvää, niin kuin ratikoita Kamppiin, niin pakko niistä on jotain voitava maksaakin.

Vastaesityksesi on Töölön ja Kampin kannalta hyvä. Länsi-Pasilan kannalta se on kuitenkin yhtä huono kuin HKL:n ve 5. Matka-aika L-Pasilan ja keskustan välillä pitenee pahimmillaan puolitoistakertaiseksi. Toivottavasti virkamiehet vaivautvat edes vilauttamaan Pasila Seuran jlk:lle osoitettua perusteellista kirjettä asiasta.

Tuo esitys lisää kustannuksia ainakin neljän vaunun verran. Yksi kysymys tietty on, onko niitä vaunuja olemassa. Jos on, niin kustannukset olisi 1,2 Me/v.

Selvityttäisin kyllä vielä, voitaisiinko ve 8C toteuttaa samoilla kustannuksilla kytkemällä linjat 5 ja 10 yhteen. Tällöin ei tarvitsisi koskea kolmoseen ja seiskaan lainkaan eikä kenenkään palvelu huononisi.

Päätöksen pitää olla hyvin yksiselitteinen, jotta se oikeasti toteutetaan ilman kommervenkkejä. Siksi konkretisoisin vielä tuota muutosesitystä.

Lautakunta voi ihan hyvin velvoittaa sijoittamaan isot vaunut neloselle ja kympille. Niitä on 1.1.2009 tilanteessa käytettävissä arviolta 8 kpl (kuusi välipalamannea, kaksi Nr II:a), lisää tulee koko ajan. Tämä jo lisää kapasiteettia jonkun verran muttei kasvata kustannuksia, jollain linjallahan ne välipalat ajavat joka tapauksessa!

Samoin vuorovälit on päätettävä linjakohtaisesti lautakunnassa, jottei tule ikäviä yllätyksiä. Niinhän tehtiin ysinkin kanssa.


Ehdotus:
Lautakunta päättänee, että

- raitiolinja 7A/B siirretään vaihtoehto 7:n liitekuvan mukaisesti reitille Aleksi - Mikonkatu  Kaivokatu  Simonkatu  Annankatu  Urho Kekkosen katu  Fredrikinkatu  Arkadiankatu  Runeberginkatu  Mannerheimintie

- Mannerheimintietä kulkevien raitiovaunulinjojen 4 ja 10 tarjontaa vahvistetaan sijoittamalla näille linjoille ensisijaisesti väliosalla pidennettyjä suurempikapasiteettisia vaunuja sitä mukaa kun niitä saadaan käyttöön

- Linjojen vuorovälit ovat arjen ruuhkaliikenteessä:
3: 9 min
7: 7 min
4: 4-5 min
10: 4-5 min

- arjen päiväliikenteessä xxx jne.

----------


## Alf P.

Ja jos h18 tosiaan siirretään kulkemaan Kampin sijaan Arkadiankadun ja Postikadun kautta (kuten varsinaisen pöytäkirjan ehdotuksessa lukee), niin toivottavasti tosiaan mietitään jokin hyvä ratkaisu, kuinka munkkivuorelaiset pääsevät Kamppiin. Leijonanosa linjojen h14 ja h18 matkustajista jää pois ja tulee kyytiin Kampissa. 18 on muutenkin niin ylibuukattu ja muutenkin "toivoton" linja (kuten eräs nimimerkki toisessa ketjussa osuvasti totesi), että vanha 35 voitaisiin palauttaa helpottamaan munkkalaisten taakkaa  :Biggrin:  

No, ei muuta kuin hyviä päätöksiä lautakunnalle huomenna!

----------


## ess

> Ja jos h18 tosiaan siirretään kulkemaan Kampin sijaan Arkadiankadun ja Postikadun kautta (kuten varsinaisen pöytäkirjan ehdotuksessa lukee), niin toivottavasti tosiaan mietitään jokin hyvä ratkaisu, kuinka munkkivuorelaiset pääsevät Kamppiin. Leijonanosa linjojen h14 ja h18 matkustajista jää pois ja tulee kyytiin Kampissa. 18 on muutenkin niin ylibuukattu ja muutenkin "toivoton" linja (kuten eräs nimimerkki toisessa ketjussa osuvasti totesi), että vanha 35 voitaisiin palauttaa helpottamaan munkkalaisten taakkaa  
> 
> No, ei muuta kuin hyviä päätöksiä lautakunnalle huomenna!


Eikö nelosen ratikan voisi laittaa kulkemaan Kampin kautta rinnakkain 18:n kanssa? Siirtää vaikka eteläisen päättärin takaisin Tarkk'ampujankadulle ja vastaavasti kympin Katajanokalle.

----------


## vristo

> _Mirva Haltia muutosesitys Kampin raitiolinjajärjestelyihin 3.4.2008,
> uusi ehdotusteksti:_


Tämä on varmasti tuettavissa oleva esitys ja ainakin omasta mielestäni tekee linjaston selkeämmäksi. Töölön alueen joukkoliikenteen painotus syvenee sen myöta selkeästi ratikkaan. Myöskään "pyhään kolmoseen" ei tarvitse silloin koskea. Isot välipalavaunut seka tasatahti vuorovälit vaan neloselle ja kympille tämän muutoksen myötä.

Onnea matkaan tänään, Mirva!

Myös nimimerkki 339-DF:n tarkennus esitykseen on ihan asiallinen.

----------


## olanik

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135235264487

Siellä on taas Hesarilla harvinaisen asiantuntevaa joukkoliikenneuutisointia. Mm. ysin eteläinen päättäri ihan paikallaan. Uutinen on julkaistu samaan aikaan kun kokous on ollut meneillään. Olisiko kannattanut jaksaa odottaa pari tuntia? No mitä turhia! 
Kampin esityshän jäi kokouksessa odotetusti pöydälle.

----------


## late-

> - Linjojen vuorovälit ovat arjen ruuhkaliikenteessä:
> 3: 9 min
> 7: 7 min


Et varmaankaan pidä tästä, mutta tuossa tilanteessa harkitsisin myös sellaista vaihtoehtoa, että kolmosilla olisi 10 minuutin vuorovälit ja pitkät vaunut keskitettäisiin niille. Vuorotarjonta laskisi kymmenisen prosenttia, mutta 30% isommat vaunut kompensoisivat sitä tehokkaasti ja päästään tasavuoroväliin.

Toisaalta tästä on iloa vain siinä tapauksessa, että saataisiin näin muotoa siirrettyä vuoroja kolmoselta Mannerheimintielle. Se ei taida onnistua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Et varmaankaan pidä tästä, mutta tuossa tilanteessa harkitsisin myös sellaista vaihtoehtoa, että kolmosilla olisi 10 minuutin vuorovälit ja pitkät vaunut keskitettäisiin niille. Vuorotarjonta laskisi kymmenisen prosenttia, mutta 30% isommat vaunut kompensoisivat sitä tehokkaasti ja päästään tasavuoroväliin.
> 
> Toisaalta tästä on iloa vain siinä tapauksessa, että saataisiin näin muotoa siirrettyä vuoroja kolmoselta Mannerheimintielle. Se ei taida onnistua.


Jos tuossa mallissa seiska kulkee Töölössä ja ysi kalliossa, niin ei se kolmosen vuorovälipidennys sitten olisi niin vaarallista. Silloin kuitenkin saataisiin tiheä vuoroväli pääpalvelualueille 7:n ja 9:n avulla. Eirassa kapasiteettiongelmia ei ole, sen sijaan eri kysymys on, onko 10 min vuoroväli palvelutasoltaan riittävä.

Jos isot vaunut olisivat kolmosella, ja sieltä saataisiin siksi 1+1 vaunua pois, niin sitten 4 ja 10 voisivat ihan hyvin olla pienillä vaunuilla, mutta silloin ei enää 5 min vuoroväli riitä niille, semminkin kun seiska ei olisi Manskulla.

Syksyllä 2006 linjalla 4 oli 2 vuoroa enemmän ja linjalla 10 1 vuoro enemmän kuin nyt. Eli jos näille linjoille palautettaisiin vaunupulan vuoksi (vailla lautakunnan päätöstä) poistetut kolme vuoroa, niin liikenne palaisi vasta vuoden 2006 tilanteeseen.

----------


## MrArakawa

>  Mannerheimintietä kulkevien raitiovaunulinjojen 4 ja 10 tarjontaa vahvistetaan sijoittamalla näille linjoille ensisijaisesti väliosalla pidennettyjä suurempikapasiteettisia vaunuja sitä mukaa kun niitä saadaan käyttöön.


Pitkien vaunujen sijoittaminen yksinomaan Töölön linjoille aiheuttanee varmasti suuria ongelmia niiden säilytyksen suhteen. Töölön halliin mahtuu nippa nappa nykyinen kalusto ja syksyllä sinne ollaan tietääkseni siirtämässä myös linjan 7B liikennöinti, mikä vähentää pelivaraa entisestään. Välipalavaunu on viitisen metriä normia pidempi, joten kolmen tavallisen nivelen sijasta yhdelle Töölön raiteelle mahtuisi vain kaksi pitkää vaunua. Olisikohan jollain ahtausoperaatiolla mahdollista saada yhdelle raiteelle kaksi lyhyttä ja yksi pitkä nivel? Varmaankin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pitkien vaunujen sijoittaminen yksinomaan Töölön linjoille aiheuttanee varmasti suuria ongelmia niiden säilytyksen suhteen.


Niin varmasti aiheuttaa. Nämä kuitenkin on taas näitä keksittyjä tekosyitä sille, miksei ratikkaliikenteestä voi tehdä yhtään fiksumpaa.

Jos ei niitä pitkiä vaunuja saada Töölöön, niin sitten ne ovat Koskelassa ja linja 4 hoidetaan sieltä. Ei se ole sen kummempaa. Nelonen on ollut Koskelan linja aikasemminkin, 80-luvulla ainakin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Jos ei niitä pitkiä vaunuja saada Töölöön, niin sitten ne ovat Koskelassa ja linja 4 hoidetaan sieltä.


Mutta eikö tämä lisää kustannuksia, kun vaunut pitää rahdata linjalle kaupungin toisesta laidasta? No ehkä nelosen pidentyviä hallisivuja kompensoisi osin sitten jonkun Töölöön siirtyvän linjan vastaavasti lyhentyvät hallireitit.

Mitenkähän 7B:n hallireitit ensi syksynä toteutetaan? Ajavatko nykyisin Sörkästä halliin menevät vuorot vielä kerran Pasilaan ja sieltä Töölön halliin vai siirtyvätkö ne varikolle jo edellisellä kierroksella, mikä olisi ovela tapa hieman säästää kustannuksia.

----------


## rvk1249

> Töölön halliin  ... ollaan tietääkseni siirtämässä myös linjan 7B liikennöinti


Epäilen, että 7B ei siirretä Töölöön. Mahdollisesti viikonloppuisin voidaan ajaa seiskoja sieltä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta eikö tämä lisää kustannuksia, kun vaunut pitää rahdata linjalle kaupungin toisesta laidasta? No ehkä nelosen pidentyviä hallisivuja kompensoisi osin sitten jonkun Töölöön siirtyvän linjan vastaavasti lyhentyvät hallireitit.


Kyllähän kokonaiskustannukset siinä tietysti lisääntyy. Siinä pitäisi asettaa rinnan kaksi vaihtoehtoa ja katsoa, kumpi maksaa kokonaisratkaisuna enemmän: Ve 1: linja 4 hoidetaan nykyisellä vuoromäärällä, mutta isommilla vaunuilla ja pidemmällä hallireitillä, vastaavasti esim. seiska lyhyemmällä hallireitillä. Ve 2: nelosta ajetaan edelleen pikkuvaunuilla Töölöstä, mutta vuoroja lisätään 2 kpl kapasiteetin lisäämiseksi jos 4 ja 10 jäävät ainoiksi Manskun linjoiksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Epäilen, että 7B ei siirretä Töölöön. Mahdollisesti viikonloppuisin voidaan ajaa seiskoja sieltä.


Ei kai sinne arkena edes mahdu muuta kuin 4 ja 10. Tarkoitus on nimen omaan että linjan 7B la- ja su-vuorot sekä linjan 7A su-vuorot siirtyvät Töölöön, ei arkivuorot.

----------


## ess

> Ei kai sinne arkena edes mahdu muuta kuin 4 ja 10. Tarkoitus on nimen omaan että linjan 7B la- ja su-vuorot sekä linjan 7A su-vuorot siirtyvät Töölöön, ei arkivuorot.


Minkä ihmeen takia seiskoja ylipäätään siirretään? Olen ymmärtänyt että vaunupula on nimenomaan Töölössä kroonista laatua, mutta Koskelassa tilanne on parempi. Ei kai ysin aloittaminen tilannetta niin radikaalisti muuta - vaunutilanne on viikonloppuisin parempi myös Koskelassa aivan samalla tavalla kuin Töölössäkin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Jos ei niitä pitkiä vaunuja saada Töölöön, niin sitten ne ovat Koskelassa ja linja 4 hoidetaan sieltä.


Eilen Töölössä katselin, että kun kolme nivelvaunua on peräkkäin hallissa, niin ulko-ovelle jää matkaa (siten että ovi mahtuu myös avautua) noin viitisen metriä eli juuri yhden välipalavaunun tuoma lisämitta. Jokaiselle Töölön pääraiteelle saisi siis tiivistämällä yhden pitkän vaunun lyhyen tilalle, ts. 6-8 välipalavaunua olisi helpostikin sijoitettavissa Töölöön.

----------


## 339-DF

Kamppi palautettiin taas.

Täytyy sanoa, että lautakunta on kyllä kerrankin todella huolellinen ja pistää virkamiehet töihin niin kuin pitääkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Suunnitteluyksikkö, jota selvästi harmittaa, kun ei sen Kamppi-vaihtoehto tunnu saavan minkäänlaista kannatusta lautakunnassa, esittää nyt lautakunnalle, että jos Kamppiin pannaan lisää rahaa, niin lautakunnan on kerrottava, mistä se raha otetaan pois. Suy:n mielestä ymmärtääkseni mieluiten muusta rv-liikenteestä.

Mitenkähän tämä oikein menee? Jos lautakunta yksinkertaisesti päättää, että Kamppi vaatii vaikkapa 900 000 e / v liikennöintikulujen lisäystä, niin onhan sillä siihen päätösvalta. Voiko virkamiehistö oikeasti edellyttää lautakunnalta, että sen on pakko kertoa, mistä rahat otetaan? Ensi vuoden budjettia ei vielä ole hyväksytty lautakunnassa.

Ja kun Kamppi todennäköisesti lisää myös lipputuloja, niin eikös sitä oteta mitenkään huomioon?

----------


## Jusa

Hyvä säästökeino olisi siinä, että jätettäisiin toistaiseksi rakentamatta Mannerheimintien ja Simonkadun raideristeys.
Silloin ei tarvisi enää miettiä vaihtoehtoja Kampin radan käytölle, kun tuntuu siltä että mikään vaihtoehto ei ole luenteva kulkijoiden tarpeisiin.

Alunperin olisi ksv:n pitänyt ymmärtää radan suunnittelu Salomonkadulle HKL:n esityksestä, jolloin olisi samalla päästy Arkadian kiskoista eroon.

Ainoa pelastus Kampin radan järkevälle käytölle tulisi olla Ruoholahden suunnan liikenteen hoito sitä kautta.
Samoin Fredan kiskotus helpottamaan Manskun liikennettä.

Sille kun ei voi mitään, että aina halvalla ei hyvää saada.

----------


## vristo

Hesarissa tänään: Kolmosen raitiolinja jäämässä Töölöön

Erinomasta omistajaohjausta, arvoisat joukkoliikennelautakunnan jäsenet. 
"Pieni askel Helsingin ratikkaverkolle, mutta jättiaskel raitioliikenteelle Helsingissä"; tarkoitan Kamppiin ulottuvia raitiolinjoja. Joten huolellinen suunnittelu ja päätöksenteko on todellakin paikallaan.

----------


## Miska

> Hesarissa tänään: Kolmosen raitiolinja jäämässä Töölöön


Hesarin jutun mukaan lautakunta haluaisi lisäselvityksiä uudesta linjasta 5 Linjat - Kamppi - Töölöntori. Entäpä jos tämä yhdistettäisiinkin linjan 9 kanssa? Eli ysi ei keskustassa menisikään Erottajalle vaan Kampin kautta ainakin Töölöntorille, mahdollisesti pidemmällekin esimerkiksi Kuusitielle. Ysin jatko Töölöön onnistuisi varmasti yhdelläkin lisävaunulla, jos lähtökohdaksi otetaan alkuperäinen suunnitelma, jossa päättäri oli Kirurgilla. Ysin liikennöinti Erottajalle ei varmastikaan ole välttämätöntä, koska Hakaniemen suunnasta Bulevardille liikennöivät jo kolmonen ja kutonen.

Toisaalta mielestäni olisi hyvä saada yhteys Aleksin ostoskadun ja Kampin keskuksen välille. Olisi varsin kätevä yhteys keskusta-alueen sisällä. Toki ainahan noita linjoja voisi siirrellä keskenään vaikka niin, että seiska menisikin suoraan Kaivokadun kautta Lasipalatsille ja ysi Krunikan kautta Kamppiin ja Töölöön. Ilmeisesti lautakunta kuitenkin haluaisi muuttaa nykylinjastoa mahdollisimman vähän, vaikka muutokset ehkä tarpeen olisivatkin.

----------


## vristo

> Hesarin jutun mukaan lautakunta haluaisi lisäselvityksiä uudesta linjasta 5 Linjat - Kamppi - Töölöntori. Entäpä jos tämä yhdistettäisiinkin linjan 9 kanssa? Eli ysi ei keskustassa menisikään Erottajalle vaan Kampin kautta ainakin Töölöntorille, mahdollisesti pidemmällekin esimerkiksi Kuusitielle. Ysin jatko Töölöön onnistuisi varmasti yhdelläkin lisävaunulla, jos lähtökohdaksi otetaan alkuperäinen suunnitelma, jossa päättäri oli Kirurgilla. Ysin liikennöinti Erottajalle ei varmastikaan ole välttämätöntä, koska Hakaniemen suunnasta Bulevardille liikennöivät jo kolmonen ja kutonen.
> 
> Toisaalta mielestäni olisi hyvä saada yhteys Aleksin ostoskadun ja Kampin keskuksen välille. Olisi varsin kätevä yhteys keskusta-alueen sisällä. Toki ainahan noita linjoja voisi siirrellä keskenään vaikka niin, että seiska menisikin suoraan Kaivokadun kautta Lasipalatsille ja ysi Krunikan kautta Kamppiin ja Töölöön. Ilmeisesti lautakunta kuitenkin haluaisi muuttaa nykylinjastoa mahdollisimman vähän, vaikka muutokset ehkä tarpeen olisivatkin.


Mikäs sitten ajaisi Mikonkadulla? Ysikö? Mikä ettei sellainenkin olisi ihan ajateltavissa. 

Jos se olisi kuitenkin h5 (Hesarin esityksen mukaisesti), niin senhän voisi ajatella olevan aikanaan se linja, joka aikanaan menisi Hakaniemestä Sörkan rantatien kautta Sompasaareen ja edelleen Kalasataman metroasemalle. Ja vaihtoehtoisesti Kruunuvuorensalmen yli Laajasaloonkin. Ja toisaalta toisessa päässään ainakin Kuusitiella saakka. Tulevaisuudessa voisi sielläkin päässä olla tähtäimessä vaikkapa Huopalahden asema, jossa olisi vaihtoyhteys mm. lähijunien ja Jokerin kanssa. Tai miksei toisaalta Munkkivuori Pasiuksenkadun seka Huopalahdentien kautta korvaten bussilinjan h18.

----------


## Jusa

Kyllähän lautakunnan "tuleva päätös" kolmosen ajattamisesta Kampin kautta on paras ratkaisu tähän jouduttuun tilanteeseen. 
Jatkoa ajatellen voisi tietysti miettiä pitääkö kolmonen ja ysi ajaa Kalliossa samaa reittiä vai voisiko kolmonen ajaa Toisen linjan kautta Castreninkadulle ja nykyiselle reitilleen.

----------


## Albert

Haltia blogissaan "valitteli", että viitonen (Linjat-Kamppi-Töölön"tori") olisi pelkkä keskustalinja. Eivätkös kaikki ratikkalinjat ole sellaisia.
Minun kuvitelmassani pannaan rahaa palamaan. (On se outoa, että jos halutaan laajentaa, lisätä, parantaa, niin se ei saa maksaa mitään, vaan on jostain muusta *pois*.)
Eli vitonen ajaa Terminaalista aseman,  Kampin ja Sturenkadun kautta Paavalin kirkolle. Ykkönen laitetaan psykologisesti nopeammalle reitille, eli nykyiselle poikkeusreitille.

----------


## Resiina

> Eli vitonen ajaa Terminaalista aseman,  Kampin ja Sturenkadun kautta Paavalin kirkolle. Ykkönen laitetaan psykologisesti nopeammalle reitille, eli nykyiselle poikkeusreitille.


Miksei 5-linja voisi mennä samantien koskelaan asti Sturenkatu-Hämeentie-Kustaa Vaasantie-Koskela, Pääte silmukkana toimii halli raiteisto ja poistumis ja tulo pysäkkeinä hallin portilla olevat pysäkit.

----------


## Jusa

> Eli vitonen ajaa Terminaalista aseman,  Kampin ja Sturenkadun kautta Paavalin kirkolle. Ykkönen laitetaan psykologisesti nopeammalle reitille, eli nykyiselle poikkeusreitille.


Vaihtoehtona tietenkin Ruusulankatu tai Kuusitie.
Joka tapaukseesa nelosen aikataulu pitää rukata uusiksi jo tämän kuun aikana kuten täällä on todettu. XPRS aloitaa liikennöinnin vappuksi.
Nelonen pelkäksi neloseksi ja vitonen hoitamaan päiväliikennettä Skatalta Mikonkadun (VR) Kampin (MH) Töölön kautta silmukkaan.

----------


## vristo

> Ensimmäisessä vaihtoehdossa 3B ja 3T siirtyisivät kulkemaan Kampin kautta, mutta vaihtaisivat puolimatkassa tunnuksia sekaannusten välttämiseksi.


 On tainneet mennä hieman ratikkalinjat sekaisin Kampin linjojen myllerryksessä. 

Tässä ykkösvaihtoehdossahan, jossa linjatunnukset siis vaihtuisivat aina Eläintarhassa ja Olympiaterminaalissa, Mikon- ja Simonkadun kautta Kamppiin ja edelleen Töölöön kulkisi vain 3T, molempiin suuntiin siis. Vain 3B liikennöisi puolestaan mm. Fredalla, Bulevadilla, Hakaniemessa, Kalliossa ja Alppilassa, myös molempiin suuntiin. Myös Hesarissa oleva kuva näyttää aivan jotain muuta linjojen 3B ja 3T osalta.

Ideana oli siis, että Helmi-järjestelmä (eli raitioliikenteessä Liva) vaihtaisi linjakilvet sekä määränpäät aina tasauspysakeillä eli em. Eläintarhan sekä Olympiaterminaalin pysäkeillä. Vaatisi toki hieman totuttelua tallainen käytäntö, mutta eiköhan siihen opittaisi. Tällä järjestelyllä saataisiin myös myöhäisillan ja yön ratikkaliikennettä Kamppiin.

Kakkosvaihtoehdossa on hyvää Töölön alueen ratikkaliikenteen lisääminen ja linjaston selkeyttäminen. Nelosesta ja kympista tulee Manskun linjat ja kolmonen ja seiska ovat Töölön linjoja. Länsi-Pasilan yhteydet suoraan keskustaan puolestaan hieman hidastuvat seiskojen kiertäessä Töölön ja Kampin kautta. Onko se sitten iso miinus, mene ja tiedä, ainakin länsipasilalaisten mielestä on.

----------


## Compact

> Miksei 5-linja ...  Päätesilmukkana toimii halliraiteisto ja poistumis- ja tulopysäkkeinä hallin portilla olevat pysäkit.


Lienee meitä lähin tällainen vaunuhallin kautta liikennöitävä linjaratkaisu Väinänlinnassa (linjat 1 ja 2). Eli on siis jo EU:ssa olemassa sellainen.

---

Tämän päivän HS nauratti minua kovasti Kampin linjatarinoinnillaan:

"Ensimmäisessä vaihtoehdossa 3B ja 3T siirtyisivät kulkemaan Kampin kautta, mutta vaihtaisivat puolimatkassa tunnuksia sekaannusten välttämiseksi."

Siis sekaannusten välttämiseksi 3B:stä tulee 3T ja päin vastoin jossakin puolimatkassa. Eiköhän siitä nyt juuri sekaannusta synnykin! Mutta torvi mikä torvi...

Joko on keksitty Helsingin vaativiin olosuhteisiin taatusti toimivat linjakilpilaitteistot? Ja kun matkustaja lähtee 3B:llä liikenteeseen, hän poistuukin 3T:n turistiratikasta. HS:n kertomuksessa mainitaan nimenomaan "puolimatka" eli tunnusten vaihto koskee perusmatkustajaa. Hohhoijaa sanon vaan... Poistetaan nyt vihdoinkin nuo turhat kirjaimet kolmosilta ja seiskoilta. Tästä olen lukemattomat kerrat täälläkin kirjoittanut, koska ne kirjaimet ovat jo nykyisessäkin liikennekentässä aivan turhat ja aiheuttavat "sekaannuksia". Eihän 10:lläkään ole 10A toiseen suuntaan ja 10B sitten toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Se Hesarin juttu on tuttua HS-laatua, eli siinähän on otsikkoa ja karttaa myöten käytännössä kaikki pielessä. Lähtien siitä, että koko uutisen perusidea on kertoa, että kolmonen säilyy Runeberginkadulla mutta kartassahan se kulkee Mannerheimia...  :Wink: 

Positiivista on se, ettei kukaan lautakunnan jäsen tunnu kannattavan HKL:n alkuperäistä esitystä, joka onkin vaihtoehdoista heikoin. Sitä ei edes haluttu vappuaaton kokoukseen, mutta eiköhän esittelijä sen sinne siitä huolimatta tuo.

Lautakunnan jäsenten olisi vielä syytä kysellä vähän vuorovälien perään. Nimittäin sinänsä ihan hyvässä ve 2:sa 3B/T:n vuoroväli pitenee kierrosajan pitenemisen myötä, ja yli yhdeksän minuutin vuoroväli (kun Runebergille ei tule muuta rv-liikennettä) aiheuttaa vielä pahemman tungoksen Töölössä kuin nyt. Sekä siksi, että vuoroväli pitenee että siksi, että Kampin uudet matkustajat ovat kyydissä myös. Sitä ei lautakunnalle kysymättä kerrota.

Valtuuston hyväksymän suunnitteluohjeen mukainen minimivuoroväli rv-liikenteessä on ruuhka-aikaan 8 min.

----------


## vristo

> Poistetaan nyt vihdoinkin nuo turhat kirjaimet kolmosilta ja seiskoilta. Tästä olen lukemattomat kerrat täälläkin kirjoittanut, koska ne kirjaimet ovat jo nykyisessäkin liikennekentässä aivan turhat ja aiheuttavat "sekaannuksia". Eihän 10:lläkään ole 10A toiseen suuntaan ja 10B sitten toiseen suuntaan.


Mutta silloinhan vaihtoehdossa yksi Kaivokadulla aseman edestä liikennöisi 4 erisuuntiin menevää kolmosta. Tosin siitahän sitten ehkäpä oppisivat katsomaan määränpäätekstejäkin paremmin, kun tarpeeksi monta kertaa menisivat vikaan. Epäsäännöllisen kahdeksikon muotoinen kolmonen on useimmille vaikeampi hahmoittaa, kun selkeästi rengasmainen seiska. 

Mutta ehkäpä olet oikeassa kuitenkin: määränpäätekstien merkitys korostuisi huomattavasti samoinkuin ihmisten huomio niihin. Mutta niiden on sitten aina oltava korrektisti kohdallaan.

Eli olisiko sellainen vaihtoehto parempi (siis ve 2), että kolmosilta (ja seiskoilta) poistetaan lisäkirjaimet ja prioriteetti asetetaan aina oikeille ja selkeille määränpääkilville? Lisäksi pysäkkien informaatio täytyisi olla todella selkeää, muillekin kuin ratikkaharrastajille ja -ammattilaisille, varsinkin kriittisellä rautatieaseman seudulla. Kolmonen sitten kulkemaan Kampin kautta sen nykyisillä liikennointiajoilla niin saadaan varsin kattava ratikkayhteys sen alueelle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta niiden on sitten aina oltava korrektisti kohdallaan.


Kolmos(t)en tämänhetkisessä pääkalustossa - NrI:issä - en ole koskaan nähnyt virheellistä määränpäätekstiä...  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Kolmos(t)en tämänhetkisessä pääkalustossa - NrI:issä - en ole koskaan nähnyt virheellistä määränpäätekstiä...


Kun niitä ei ole ollenkaan...  :Wink: . Tämä on ilmanmuuta tosiasia, jota ei nykyhetkenä ainakaan voi ohittaa. Eivätkä kaikki ole niin kiskoliikenneasiantuntijoita, että pelkästään pysäkkikilven ja -aikataulun perusteella osaisivat oikeaan vaunuun. Jos kolmoset johdetaan niin, että ne kulkevat kumpikin kaksi kertaa Kaivokatua eri kohteisiin, niin on niissä vaunuissa mielestäni oltava jokin tunnus, josta erottaa, mihin juuri se vaunu on silloin menossa. En väitä, että tunnusten vaihto, vaikka se tapahtuisi linjojen tasauspysäkeillä olisi mitenkaan selkein ratkaisu, mutta silloin ko. kriittinen paikka rautatieaseman edustalla ohitetaan aina eri tunnuksella kuhunkin suuntaan. Toki olettaen, että Liva pelaa, mutta olen ymmärtänyt, ettei aina näin ole. 

Mutta, jospa mielessä olisikin kokonaan muita ratkaisuja? Esimerkiksi vitosen perustaminen voisi olla yksi sellainen ja silloin ei tarvitsisi koskea kumpaankaan pyhään kiertolinjaan. Kampin kautta kulkevan ratikkalinjan olisi kuitenkin oltava sellainen "peruslinja", jota ajetaan mahdollisimman pitkään liikennöintivuorokauden aikana, mieluiten yöliikenteen loppuun saakka. Tuollainen nyt esitetty pätkä-vitonen uhkaisi mielestäni olla ex-pätkä-kakkosen tapanen tynkälinja, joka sitten ehkäpä lopetettaisiin muutaman vuoden kuluttua matkustajien puutteeseen. Ainakin Töölöntoria pidemmälle tulisi jatkaa ja jonnekin, missä vitosella voisi olla todella merkitystä. Kokemuksesta voin sanoa liikennevälineiden olevan täydimmillään tuolla suunnalla juuri Töölöntorin kohdalla ja kaupunkikin on muuttunut siitä kun vitonen viimeksi liikennöi Töölöntorille. Esimerkiksi nimimerkki Resiinan ehdotus vitosesta Sturenkatua Koskelan halliin voisi olla tällainen.

----------


## vristo

> Eihän 10:lläkään ole 10A toiseen suuntaan ja 10B sitten toiseen suuntaan.


Kymppi ei olekaan kiertolinja, eikä samalta pysäkiltä, esimerkiksi Lasipalatsilta, mene kymppejä kuin yhteen suuntaan/ajosuunta. Ei ole vaaraa joutua minnekään muualle, toisin kuten olisi Kampin ratojen vaihtoehdossa ve2 ilman selventaviä kirjain- tai jotain muita tunnuksia. Nykyisellään kolmosella saattaisi vielä onnistua ilman niitä, mutta olisiko niin, että tunnukset lisättiin aikanaan juuri ajosuuntien selkeämpään hahmottamiseen, ettei tarvitse kiertää koko lenkkiä kerrallaan mennessään jonnekin tiettyyn paikkaan kolmosten (ja myos seiskojen) varrella. Sano vaikka sitten, että nykyinen käytäntö on niitä torvia varten, mutta joukkoliikenne on oltava helppokäyttöistä ja informaation selkeää, jotta kaikki osaisivat käyttää sitä.

----------


## Tuomask

Vitosen päättäminen Töölön torille tuntuisi tosi hölmöltä, kun vilkas vaihtopysäkki  Ooppera olisi vieressä, mutta kuitenkin liian kaukana sujuvan vaihdon kannalta. 
Ruusulankadun ja Sibeliuksenkadun kiertäminen tuntuisi oivalta silmukalta, paitsi että ajantasauksen kanssa joko Oopperalle tulevat tai sieltä Kamppiin päin lähtevät joutuisivat odottamaan. Sekään ei siis toimi. 
Tutkiskelin SRS:n sivuilla olevaa raidekaaviota, ja olin löytävinäni yhden teoreettisesti mahdollisen reitin. Oopperalta vitonen ajaisi Eino Leinon kadun, Ruusulankadun ja Sibeliuksenkadun kautta ympäri takaisin Oopperalle. Ajantasauspysäkki voisi olla Sibeliuksenkadulla. 
Mutta onko hallikiskoja mahdollista käyttää linjaliikenteessä, vai häiritseekö se hallitoimintoja liiaksi? Ja onko katsomani reitti ylipäätään mahdollinen ajaa?
Tässä vielä kuvallinen esitys.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä tuo on mahdollista ajaa. Kääntyminen Manskulta hallialueelle on kuitenkin hiukan hankalaa, kun käännytään ilman liikennevaloja ajoradan yli. Lisäksi kierrosaika on pidempi kuin Ruusulankadun ja Sibeliuksenkadun mallissa. Toisaalta Oopperan pysäkki voidaan palvella molemmissa ajosuunnissa.

Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi siitä, ettei Töölöntorille päättyvä ratkaisu ole järkevä, koska Oopperan vaihtoyhteydet jäävät puuttumaan.

----------


## Multsun poika

Ensi keskiviikonna lautakunnan kokouksessa esitetään taas, että linja 7 siirretään ajamaan Kampin kautta ja kolmonen Manskua. Nyt vaihtoehdot on supistettu neljään.

Uusi linja tuskin tulee kysymykseen. Sen hyödyt ovat pienet mutta kustannukset suuret. Lisäksi lautakunnan kontolle tulee vastaavien säästöjen etsintä. Esityslistassa mainitaan, että säästöt vastaavat yhden tai kahden Helsingin sisäisen busslinjan lopettamista kokonaan.

Että siitä vain etsimään: entten tentten lopettaisko linjan 77, 64 55, 41 vai joku muu. Vastalauseita tulee varmasti.

Lautakunnalta ei osoita hyvää hallintotapaa sekään, että menoja tosta vaan lisätään, kun tulee vaikea paikka.

----------


## rvk1249

> Mutta onko hallikiskoja mahdollista käyttää linjaliikenteessä, vai häiritseekö se hallitoimintoja liiaksi?


Ei ole mahdollista käyttää Eino Leinon katua linjaliikentessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lautakunnalta ei osoita hyvää hallintotapaa sekään, että menoja tosta vaan lisätään, kun tulee vaikea paikka.


Raitioliikenne laajenee Kampin radan myötä uudelle palvelualueelle. Kyllä siitä täytyy olla valmis jotain maksamaankin.

Jos periaate on se, että laajentaa kyllä pitää mutta mikään ei saa maksaa mitään, niin tulee kyllä jännät paikat eteen vaikkapa nyt Jätkäsaaren kanssa. Ehkä sitten lyhennetään linjat 6 ja 8 Paavalin kirkolle, että voidaan jatkaa niitä toisesta päästä Jätkäsaareen. Kuulostaa vähän hölmöläisten peiton jatkamiselta, vai mitä?  :Wink: 

Taisit myös, Multsu, unohtaa (ihan niin kuin on HKL-Suy:kin unohtanut), että uusi rata tuo myös uusia matkustajia. Ellei sitten lähdetä siitä, että vaunut ajelevat siellä tyhjinä. Uudet matkustajat tuovat uusia lipputuloja. Että ei kaikki ole pelkkää menoa ja miinusta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Esityslistassa mainitaan, että säästöt vastaavat yhden tai kahden Helsingin sisäisen busslinjan lopettamista kokonaan.
> 
> Että siitä vain etsimään: entten tentten lopettaisko linjan 77, 64 55, 41 vai joku muu. Vastalauseita tulee varmasti.


Se, kuten moni muukin asia siellä esityslistatekstissä ja liitteissä, on täysin absurdi väite. Ei liikenteen supistaminen ole sama asia kuin kokonaisen linjan lakkauttaminen. Mutta eiköhän lautakuntalaiset sen ymmärrä, tuo typerä maininta on siellä esityslistassa vain asian havainnollistamiseksi. Ei myöskään ole olemassa mitään vakiohintaa "bussilinjalle". Sehän riippuu ihan siitä, kuinka monta autoa, mitkä liikennöintiajat jne.

Mutta jos kuitenkin leikitään tyhmää ja otetaan tuo väite todesta, niin lopetetaanpa 53, siellä on enimmillään 10-20 matkustajaa kyydissä per sivu. Ja sekä 23:n että 51:n voi pistää keskeltä poikki. Siinähän meillä jo on kaksi linjaa, jos hyväksytään, että 0,5 + 0,5 = 1. Tosin tuosta HKL:n matematiikasta en olisi ihan varma, siellähän 0,3 * 716 = 200.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lautakunnalta ei osoita hyvää hallintotapaa sekään, että menoja tosta vaan lisätään, kun tulee vaikea paikka.


HKL:n raitioliikenne kattaa kulunsa, joten siellä on varaa lisätä tarjontaa ja tarjonnan kuluja. Todennäköisesti se vain parantaa raitioliikenteen taloutta, eli tulot nousevat enemmän kuin menot.

Tätä on tietenkin vaikea ymmärtää, kun asia ei ole näin muussa joukkoliikenteessä.

Mutta jos hallintotapaa arvioidaan, niin kyllä se tuhlaaminen on ihan muualla kuin raitioliikenteen järjestelyissä. Tulevan viikon kokouksessakin on aivan eri luokan summia toisessa pykälässä. Parissa vuodessa kustannusarvio nousee kymmeniä miljoonia, eikä huoleta ketään!

Antero

----------


## Multsun poika

En minäkään vaadi nelosen tai kympin ratikalle lisää vuoroja sillä perusteella (vaikka aika täysiä aamuisin ovatkin), että linja on kannattava. Sama juttu on koko raitioliikenteen kanssa. Se, että jossakin liikennemuodossa tulot ylittävät menot ei oikeuta tuhlaukseen. Jäsenten tehtävä on osoittaa suoraa selkää kaikenlaisia painostusryhmiä vastaan ja pitää huolta myös kokonaistaloudellisuudesta.

Se, että jossakin on tehty vielä hölmömpiä päätöksiä, ei oikeuta tekemään typeryyksiä muualla.

Lautakunnan jäsenet on valittu huolehtimaan koko liikenteestä ja sen taloudesta. Tarkan markan aika on paikallaan, etenkin jos poikittaisliikennettä aiotaan lisätä. Lautakuntakuntakin on  hyväksynyt sen, että poikkittaisliikenteeseen lisätään paukkuja. Itse asiassa samassa kokouksessa on esillä linjan 56 (Kalasatama-Kannelmäki) perustaminen, jossa on juuri tästä kyse.

----------


## 339-DF

Onpa kyllä aika erikoinen näkemys. Onneksi et ole päättämässä noista asioista. Tuolla tavalla kun johdettaisiin yksityistä puljua niin johan olisi kanttuvei.

Vähän sama logiikka kuin että kauppaan tilataan joka päivä 50 ranskanleipää ja 20 setsuuria. Joka ilta ranskanleivät ovat loppu jo klo 19 ja setsuureja heitetään roskiin 10. Mutta kauppiaan mielestä olisi rahantuhlausta tilata enemmän ranskanleipiä. Ei pysty käsittämään...

----------


## Multsun poika

Jätkäsaaressa ja Kampissa on se ero, että edelliseen tulee iso määrä uusia asujia ja jälkimmäiseen ei. Kampin uusi rata ei tuo ratikkaan (tai ainakaan julkiseen liikenteeseen) uusia matkustajia lainkaan. Se ei luo mitään uusia sellaisia uusia yhteyksiä, joilla ei olisi joukkoliikennettä jo nykyisin. Reitillähän kulkee nykyisin jo bussit 55, 65A ja 66A.

En tiedä, onko liikaa vaadittu, että otatte huomioon myös veronmaksajapolon.

----------


## Multsun poika

DF-339, oletko yksityisellä sektorilla töissä?

Jos olet, niin ehkä tiedät, että juuri näin yksityisiä yrityksiä johdetaan. Kyseenalaistetaan menot eikä pistetä päätä pensaaseen jas huudeta äitiä heti ensimmäisen pulmatilanteen tullen. Luotan että lautakunta osaa, koska siellä on myös taloudesta ymmärtäviä jäseniä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jätkäsaaressa ja Kampissa on se ero, että edelliseen tulee iso määrä uusia asujia ja jälkimmäiseen ei. Kampin uusi rata ei tuo ratikkaan (tai ainakaan julkiseen liikenteeseen) uusia matkustajia lainkaan.


No, tästä on turha kinastella nyt ennakkoon. Katsotaan sitten puolentoista vuoden kuluttua, miltä tilanne näyttää ja minkä verran raitioliikenteessä on matkustajia.

Jottei menisi samanlaiseksi vänkäämiseksi kuin täällä muutamissa topikeissa ajatustenvaihto on joidenkin kohdalla mennyt, niin päätän omalta osaltani keskustelun tästä taloudellisuusaiheesta tähän.

----------


## Multsun poika

Pahoittelen jos DF kokee keskustelun vänkäämisenä. Itse pidän debattiamme erittäin virkistävänä ja pidän sekä Sinua että A.Alkua hyvätasoisina  keskustelijoina. Kummallakin on selkeät mielipiteet ja osaatte perustella ne.

Asioista voidaan olla eri mieltä, eikä sitä tarvitse pelätä. Aika usein ollaan samaakin mieltä (tosin silloin keskustelu tuppaa olemaan tylsempää).

----------


## GM 5

Hei!



> Jätkäsaaressa ja Kampissa on se ero, että edelliseen tulee iso määrä uusia asujia ja jälkimmäiseen ei. Kampin uusi rata ei tuo ratikkaan (tai ainakaan julkiseen liikenteeseen) uusia matkustajia lainkaan. Se ei luo mitään uusia sellaisia uusia yhteyksiä, joilla ei olisi joukkoliikennettä jo nykyisin. Reitillähän kulkee nykyisin jo bussit 55, 65A ja 66A.


Perusajatus on kyllä oikea, mutta kun Kampissa nykyiseen tarjontaan lisätään raidekulkuneuvo, matkustajamäärät tulevat hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä nousemaan. Tätä "ilmiötä" kutsutaan "raidebonukseksi", saksaksi "Schienenbonus". Aiheesta on kirjoitettu diplomi-työ Dresdenin teknillisellä yliopistolla. Jos ja kun löydän sen, voin siteerata sitä tänne. 

Eli lisätarjonta on täysin perusteltua ja hyvän taloudenpidon mukaista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tätä "ilmiötä" kutsutaan "raidebonukseksi", saksaksi "Schienenbonus". Aiheesta on kirjoitettu diplomi-työ Dresdenin teknillisellä yliopistolla. Jos ja kun löydän sen, voin siteerata sitä tänne.


Mielenkiintoista. Jos työ on olemassa sähköisessä muodossa, ottaisin mielelläni luettavaksi. Tai jos löydät siitä bibliografiset tiedot, voin yrittää myös kaukolainaa kirjaston kautta.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli lisätarjonta on täysin perusteltua ja hyvän taloudenpidon mukaista.


Jos lisätarjonta on täysin perusteltua ja hyvän taloudenpidon mukaista, niin perusteiksi varmaan löytyy sitten ihan raakoja numeroita siitä, kuinka lisätarjonta kattaa kulunsa lisääntyvillä lipputuloilla?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyseenalaistetaan menot eikä pistetä päätä pensaaseen jas huudeta äitiä heti ensimmäisen pulmatilanteen tullen.


Yksityisellä sektorilla haetaan rahalle tuottoa ja panostetaan siihen, mikä tuottaa parhaiten ja vähennetään siitä, mikä ei tuota yhtä hyvin. Jos joku ei tuota ollenkaan, sellainen toiminta lopetetaan.

Siis rahan käytön mitta ei ole rahan määrä vaan käytetyn rahan tuottavuus.

Joukkoliikenteessä ei toki voi toimia aivan näin yksioikoisesti. Jos niin tehtäisiin, lopetettaisiin suurin osa bussilinjoista ja metroakin varmaan ajettaisiin vain ruuhka-aikaan. Joukkoliikenne on yhteiskunnan palvelu kuten kadut ja tiet, eikä siihen voi soveltaa liiketalouden periaatteita.

Joukkoliikenteessä mittarin pitää vain olla se, mitä joukkoliikenteellä tavoitellaan. Kun ei tavoitella rahallista tuotta, ei tule mitata rahaa. Jospa tavoitteena on vaikka joukkoliikenteen käyttö autojen sijaan, pitää mitata sitä ja laskea, montako matkaa voitetaan autoista joukkoliikenteeseen ja mitä se maksaa per matka.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tuli vaan mieleeni, että olisikohan tällaisessä järjestelyssä mitään järkeä?

Siirretään linjat 3B/T sekä 7A/B kulkemaan Mannerheimintietä kummatkin. 

Siirretäänkin linja 4 kulkemaan Mikonkadun sekä Kampin ja Töölön kautta edelleen takaisin Manskulle ja nykyiselle reitilleen. Myös tällaisella järjestelyllä saataisiin mm. yöliikenne ko. alueille.

Kuinka paljon munkkiniemeläisten matka-aika muuttuisi? Ja olisiko tällainen järjestely liian päällekkäinen esimerkiksi bussilinjan 18 ja muiden Töölön kautta kulkevien bussilinjojen kanssa? Voisiko niitä jotenkin tehostaa? Nelosellahan on verraten tiheä vuorovali (5 min).

----------


## Jusa

Mikäli 4T terminnaali kulkisi koko päivän voisi se ajaa Kampin ja Mikonkadun kautta, mutta tekisi hallaa pääpysäkeille Stocka ja Lasipalatsi.
Senpätähdem linja 5 olisi omiaan paikkaamaan terminaalin ja Töölöläisten liikennettä, ehkäpä Kuusitielle asti. Jolloin 4T korvattaisiin linjalla 5.

Mutta eiköhän lautakunta nyt päädy nykyisen kiertolaisen 3T/B reitin uudelleenjärjestelyyn kampin kautta.

Mitä sitten tulevaisuus tuo tullessan kun rata Kampista Marian kautta Ruoholahteen valmistuu. Ehkäpä pitäisi alkaa miettiä sitä nyt jo.
Mitenkä kävisi 8 linjan, kulkisiko se Töölössä Kampin kautta.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mitä sitten tulevaisuus tuo tullessan kun rata Kampista Marian kautta Ruoholahteen valmistuu.


Tällöin voitaisiin perustaa kokopäiväinen satamalinja, joka kulkisi Katajanokan terminaalista Rautatieaseman (Mikonkadun) kautta Kamppiin ja sieltä suoraan Länsisatamaan. Näin tarjottaisiin kummankin sataman matkustajille hyvät yhteydet keskustaan, metroon, Kampin bussiterminaaliin ja juniin.

----------


## Jusa

> Tällöin voitaisiin perustaa kokopäiväinen satamalinja, joka kulkisi Katajanokan terminaalista Rautatieaseman (Mikonkadun) kautta Kamppiin ja sieltä suoraan Länsisatamaan. Näin tarjottaisiin kummankin sataman matkustajille hyvät yhteydet keskustaan, metroon, Kampin bussiterminaaliin ja juniin.


Näinhän siinä on povattu käyvän ja sentähden voisi nyt jo ennakoida vitosen tuomista liikenteeseen Skatan terminaalista Kamppiin ja sopivaan silmukkaan.
Uuden länsitermiinaalin kiskotuksen valmistuttua sitten käännettäisiin vaihde sinne suuntaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk on tänään päättänyt, että Kampin raitiolinjaksi tulee linja 3T. Vaihtoehto 1 siis valittiin; kolmoset vaihtavat tunnuksia. Eläintarhasta Töölön ja Kampin läpi Kaivopuistoon 3T ja Kaivarista Erottajan ja Kallion läpi Eläintarhaan 3B.

Tämä ratkaisu on epäilemättä yksinkertaisin. Pasilan yhteydet eivät heikenny. Sekä Pasila- että Alppila-Seurojen mielipide tuki tätä ratkaisua. Olen ainakin itse ihan tyytyväinen.

Ainoa, mitä jään epäilemään, on vuoroväli. Kierrosaika tulee mielestäni pitenemään, jolloin pitenee vuorovälikin. Mutta siitä on turha käydä etukäteen vääntöä, sillä senhän me näemme sitten ensi tammikuussa ihan käytännössä.

----------


## Tuomask

> Jlk on tänään päättänyt, että Kampin raitiolinjaksi tulee linja 3T. Vaihtoehto 1 siis valittiin; kolmoset vaihtavat tunnuksia.


Ei huono päätös. Ehdottomasti parempi kuin seiskavaihtoehto. Monien helsinkiläisten kuulee usein puhuvan, kuinka he "eivät ole ikinä tajunneet" kolmosen nykyisiäkään tunnuksia ja reittejä, joten muutos ei vaikuta heihin mitenkään. Niille joilla ymmärrystä ja halua ymmärtää asia on, muutos saadaan kyllä hyvällä tiedotuksella perille. 
Luonnontieteellisen museon -pysäkin käytöstä poisjääminen on tietysti harmi. 
Hyvä kuitenkin että saatiin lopulta ihan siedettävään loppuun tämäkin asia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Monien helsinkiläisten kuulee usein puhuvan, kuinka he "eivät ole ikinä tajunneet" kolmosen nykyisiäkään tunnuksia ja reittejä, joten muutos ei vaikuta heihin mitenkään.


Mä luulen että itse asiassa heille tämä on ihan tervetullut muutos, koska jatkossa kolmonen voidaan käsittää kahtena ihan tavallisena linjana:

3B Kaivopuisto - Erottaja - Kallio - Eläintarha
3T Kaivopuisto - Kamppi -Töölö - Eläintarha 

Kun tiedotus hoidetaan tehokkaasti, niin tämä menee kyllä perille. Kokonaisuutena järjestelmä on oikeasti selkeämpi kuin nykyään.

Sitä voisi ehkä vielä miettiä, missä kohtaa tunnuksia vaihdetaan. Porvoonkatu (Kallio) olisi ehkä loogisempi paikka, sillä linjanimessä tuo "Eläintarha" on omiaan aiheuttamaan turhaa sekaannusta, sen sijaan Kallio on yleisesti tunnettu kaupunginosa.

Virallisia linjanimiä ei ainakaan esityksessä ollut, en tiedä onko ne tänään saneltu päätökseen vai ei.

----------


## ess

Miksi ihmeessä tunnuksia pitää vaihtaa? Eikö lenkkiä siis ajeta enää kuin yhteen suuntaan?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi ihmeessä tunnuksia pitää vaihtaa? Eikö lenkkiä siis ajeta enää kuin yhteen suuntaan?


Tunnuksia pitää vaihtaa siksi, että muuten Kaivokadun pysäkillä kulkisi 2 eri 3T:tä ja 2 3B:tä samaan suuntaan. 

Nyt tehdään sellainen temppu että kartalla "8" -muotoinen kolmosen reitti  pätkitään kahteen silmukkoihin: toiseen "S" - ja toiseen "Z" -muotoiseen , jotka yhtyvät "päätepysäkeillä" Eläintarhassa ja Kaivopuistossa. Silmukoista toinen saa T-lisäkirjaimen ja toinen B:n. Molempia silmukoita ajetaan kumpaankin suuntaan. Vaunu tosin kulkee kuin ennenkin, mutta "päätepysäkeillä" veivataan toinen kirjain esille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Miksi ihmeessä tunnuksia pitää vaihtaa? Eikö lenkkiä siis ajeta enää kuin yhteen suuntaan?


Ajetaan kumpaankin suuntaan niin, että Töölön puolella tunnus on 3T ja Kallion puolella 3B. 

Jos tunnuksia ei vaihdettaisi ja ajettaisiin näin, niin rautatieaseman edestä Kaivokatua menisi neljä erilaista kolmosta eri suuntiin, joista samalla tunnuksella saman puoleisen pysäkin kautta, mutta eri suuntiin. Tällä järjestelyllä ko. kohdasta 3B kulkee aina Kallioon tai Fredan kautta Kaivopustoon, kun taas linja 3T kulkee aina Töölön tai Kauppatorin kautta Kaivopuistoon. Se, etta linjatunnusta vaihdetaan kesken linjan vaatii tietysti hieman totuttelua ja ennenkaikkea luotettavuutta kilpilaitteistolta ja Livalta. Myöskin asianmukainen tiedotus muutoksen tullessa voimaan on todella paikallaan, kun vuosikymmeniä voimassa ollut käytäntö muuttuu hieman toiseksi. Mutta en epäile hetkeäkään, etteivätkö raitioliikenneammattilaiset osaisi hoitaa hommaa kotiin  :Wink: .

----------


## Alf P.

Tarkoittaako päätös nyt sitä, että
- 7 kulkee edelleen samaa vanhaa reittiä?
- mikään raitiolinja ei kulje enää Arkadiankatua Mannerheimintien ja Fredrikintien risteyksen väliä, eli Luonnontieteen museon pysäkki jää raitiolinjojen ulottumattomiin? Siirretäänkö h18:n reittiä kuten aikoinaan kaavailtiin?

----------


## Haltia

> Tarkoittaako päätös nyt sitä, että
> - 7 kulkee edelleen samaa vanhaa reittiä?
> - mikään raitiolinja ei kulje enää Arkadiankatua Mannerheimintien ja Fredrikintien risteyksen väliä, eli Luonnontieteen museon pysäkki jää raitiolinjojen ulottumattomiin? Siirretäänkö h18:n reittiä kuten aikoinaan kaavailtiin?


Kyllä, seiska kulkee kuten ennenkin ja ei, Arkadiankatua ei kulje enää raitiovaunu. Linja 18 siirrettän kulkemaan Rautatieaseman ja Töölön välisellä pätkällä Arkadiankadun kautta (eli Kamppi jäänee pois pysäkkiluettelosta).

----------


## Multsun poika

Juuri tuota se tarkoittaa. Eli viitonen jäi perustamatta. 

Linja h18 siirtyy Arkadiankadulle eikä siis enää kulje kampin metroaseman kautta.

Siirto Arkadialle muuten tapahtuu jo kesäksi, koska Simonkatu on kesän pois pelistä. Olisi mielestäni hassua, jos linja veivattaisiin syysajaksi takaisin vanhalle reitilleen, kun pysyvämpi siirto on tarkoitus toteuttaa samalla kun Kampin raitiolinja otetaan käyttöön.

----------


## vristo

Tämä uusi kolmosten linjajärjestely toimii siis hyvin ja niin kauan kuin kaikki ratikkaliikenteessä on ok. Mutta jos tulee poikkeusjärjestelyjä ja -reittejä niin ongelmia toki syntyy ja linjanumerot eivat enää välttämattä päde. Nykyäänkään ei ole mitenkään tavatonta, että kolmoset ajavat poikkeusreittinä esimerkiksi kaikki samaan suuntaan vaikkapa Kaivopuiston lenkkiä, käyvät Perämiehenkadulla tai jopa Katajanokalla kääntymässä. Syynä voi olla liikenneonnettomuus, väärin pysäkoity auto tms.. Ja kolmosten uudelleenjärjestelynkin aikana epailemattä tulee tarvetta vastaaville järjestelyille poikkeusoloissa ja tälloin saattaakin tulla tilanne, että vaikka 3B onkin menossa Kaivokatua juuri niin kuin tällä uudella Kampin ratkaisulla pyritään välttämään.

Voitaisiinko ajatella, että kun tallaisia poikkeusreittejä ratikkaliikenteessä ajetaan, niin silloin olisi linjakilvissä aina jokin siitä kertova, selkeä tunnus? Yleensähän poikkeusreitiltä pyritään pääsemaan omalle reitille niin pian kun se on mahdollista. Kun liikenteenohjauskeskus määrää poikkeusreitin, niin linjakilpiin voisi tulla esimerkiksi 3X, joka voisi, linjalla kuin linjalla, tarkoittaa vastaisuudessa ratikan olevan perusreittinsä jollakin poikkeusreitillä. Nykyäänhan X:ää käytetään ratikkaliikenteessä lisäliikenteen tunnuksena. Sellainen voisi vastaisuudessa olla vaikkapa E. Toki kuljettajan kuulutustaidot ovat tällaisella poikkeusreitillä ja poikkeuskilvin varustettuna ensiarvoisen tärkeät. Ja heti kun ollaan taas oikealla reitilla palautettaisiin linjakilvet näyttämään oikeita linjakilpiä.

----------


## a__m

Käsittämätöntä. Suvaittakoon jokaiselle mielipiteensä, mutta itse en voi olla tuomatta julki ehdottoman kielteistä kantaani asiaan. Pikkupojasta olen toki linjaparia 3B/3T käyttänyt enkä toki kaltaiseni nuorehkon vakiomatkustajan kulkutapoihin tuon tunnuksen vaihdon millään tavoin usko vaikuttavan, mutta missään tapauksessa ei ole omiaan selkeyttämään kaupunkimme sinällään sangen selkeää raitiolinjastoa se seikka, että linja-ajossa on mahdollisuus kulkea sisään eri linjatunnuksella kulkevaan vaunuun kuin josta aikanaan poistutaan. Tällaisille "parannuksille" olen mitä suurimmissa määrin allerginen.

Voi niitä tulevia poikkeusliikennetapauksia... Toivotaan nyt ennen kaikkea, että muutoksen aikanaan realisoituessa saadaan matkustajainformaatio sekä linjakilvitys toimimaan muutoksen edellyttämällä tavalla myös käytännössä.

----------


## vristo

> Linja 18 siirrettän kulkemaan Rautatieaseman ja Töölön välisellä pätkällä Arkadiankadun kautta (eli Kamppi jäänee pois pysäkkiluettelosta).


Miten linja 18 kulkee muuten II-suunnassa eli kaupunkiin päin tullessaan tuon osuuden? Kuten 24:kö eli Eteläistä Rautatiekatuako ja sitten Arkadiankadulle vai voiko käyttää ratikkakiskoja Arkadiankadulla?

----------


## vristo

> Käsittämätöntä. Suvaittakoon jokaiselle mielipiteensä, mutta itse en voi olla tuomatta julki ehdottoman kielteistä kantaani asiaan. Pikkupojasta olen toki linjaparia 3B/3T käyttänyt enkä toki kaltaiseni nuorehkon vakiomatkustajan kulkutapoihin tuon tunnuksen vaihdon millään tavoin usko vaikuttavan, mutta missään tapauksessa ei ole omiaan selkeyttämään kaupunkimme sinällään sangen selkeää raitiolinjastoa se seikka, että linja-ajossa on mahdollisuus kulkea sisään eri linjatunnuksella kulkevaan vaunuun kuin josta aikanaan poistutaan. Tällaisille "parannuksille" olen mitä suurimmissa määrin allerginen.
> 
> Voi niitä tulevia poikkeusliikennetapauksia... Toivotaan nyt ennen kaikkea, että muutoksen aikanaan realisoituessa saadaan matkustajainformaatio sekä linjakilvitys toimimaan muutoksen edellyttämällä tavalla myös käytännössä.


Se on aivan selvää, etteivät muutokset, olivat ne mitä tahansa, miellytä aina kaikkia. 

Mutta, mikä sitten olisi ollut mielestäsi paras ratkaisu Kampin radan kysymyksessä, kun kerran raitioliikenteen menoja ei saanut lisätä juurikaan? 
Tämä nyt tehty ratkaisuhan tyydyttää myös niitä tuhansia helsinkiläisiä raitioliikenteen käyttäjiä, joista toiset halusivat pitää kolmoset Töölössä ja toiset taas eivat halunneet huonontaa länsipasilalaisten joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä suoraan keskustaan pistämällä seiskat kiertämään Töölön ja Kampin kautta. Saivat mitä halusivat; HKL-SUY:han ehdotti toisenlaista ratkaisua ja hävisi sen aika selkeästi äänestyksen jälkeen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisi mielestäni hassua, jos linja veivattaisiin syysajaksi takaisin vanhalle reitilleen, kun pysyvämpi siirto on tarkoitus toteuttaa samalla kun Kampin raitiolinja otetaan käyttöön.


Rakennusviraston sivujen mukaan Simonkadun työmaa valmistuu vasta marraskuussa, joten Kampin kautta päästäisiin ajamaan vain vajaat kaksi kuukautta.




> Miten linja 18 kulkee muuten II-suunnassa eli kaupunkiin päin tullessaan tuon osuuden? Kuten 24:kö eli Eteläistä Rautatiekatuako ja sitten Arkadiankadulle vai voiko käyttää ratikkakiskoja Arkadiankadulla?


Jos olet perehtynyt Kampin suunnitelmiin ja jo tehtyihin rakennustöihin, niin Arkadiankadun etelälaita Runeberginkadun ja Fredrikinkadun välillä muutetaan joukkoliikennekaistaksi, jota kaikki Runeberginkadulta tulevat bussit käyttävät.
Rakennustyöthän on tuossa jo tehty.

----------


## MrArakawa

Päätös oli pettymys, mutta toisaalta tähän vahvasti epäilin lautakunnan mm. taloustilanteen vuoksi päätyvän. Omassa listassani tämä ykkösvaihtoehto oli viimeisenä.




> .Kun liikenteenohjauskeskus määrää poikkeusreitin, niin linjakilpiin voisi tulla esimerkiksi 3X, joka voisi, linjalla kuin linjalla, tarkoittaa vastaisuudessa ratikan olevan perusreittinsä jollakin poikkeusreitillä.


Manneilla tämä onnistuisi hyvin, sillä niihin saa X-numeroiden kaveriksi määränpääkilpiin myös tekstin "Poikkeusreitti - Undantagsrutt". Alppilassa olen nähnytkin mannen menevän kilvitettynä "7X - Poikkeusreitti Undantagsrutt".

Ledinäytöllisiinkin vaunuihin tämän luulisi olevan helposti toteutettavissa. Kun kuski painaa livan poikkeusreitille, poikkeusinfo voisi tulla sisäkilpien lisäksi ulkokilpiin näkymään vuorotellen varsinaisen määränpään kanssa. Esim. vaikka "4 Katajanokka / 4 Poikkeusreitti".




> Miten linja 18 kulkee muuten II-suunnassa eli kaupunkiin päin tullessaan tuon osuuden? Kuten 24:kö eli Eteläistä Rautatiekatuako ja sitten Arkadiankadulle vai voiko käyttää ratikkakiskoja Arkadiankadulla?


Runeberginkadun ja Arkadiankadun risteyksessä on II-suunnassa autoilijoiden nuolivalot vasemmalle Arkadialle, mutta ne eivät ole toistaiseksi käytössä ja ovat peitettyinä X-merkein. Viime vuonnahan kiskot myös asemoitiin Arkadiankadulla uudestaan kauemmaksi toisistaan, joten koko kadulle mahtuisi myös kaksisuuntaista ajoneuvoliikennettä.

----------


## KMT

No kaippa tämä oli ihan hyvä kompromissiratkaisu tähän väliin. Toivon mukaan Kampin linjastoratkaisut mietitään uudemman kerran kun Jätkäsaaren raitiotie valmistuu.

----------


## Compact

Nyt olisi "tuhannen taalan paikka" korjata 1950-luvun alun tyhmyys (pelkän kolmosen sijasta 3B/3T:n käyttöönotto) ja numeroida raitiolinjat uudestaan loogisemmaksi. Toinen saa numeron 1 ja toinen 2. Nyky-ykkösille annetaan jokin muu numero.

On huvittavaa käsittämättömyyttä seurata pelleilyä näillä Kolmosen kirjaimilla.

Jos ei olisi vappuyö, kertoisin tarkemmin miten kansainvälisesti vastaavat tapaukset numeroidaan muualla. Näitä on olemassa muuallakin!

Ottakaa suunnittelijat pieni aikalisä, älkääkä olko naimisissa historian kanssa, vaan tulkaa tähän päivään. Kaikki muuttuu, mutta miksi olette niin rakastuneita johonkin kolme-berttaan tai kolme-teehen. Numeroita ilman turhia kirjaimia kannattaa suosia ja silloin ratkaisu on vaikkapa yksi ja kaksi.

----------


## vristo

> Nyt olisi "tuhannen taalan paikka" korjata 1950-luvun alun tyhmyys (pelkän kolmosen sijasta 3B/3T:n käyttöönotto) ja numeroida raitiolinjat uudestaan loogisemmaksi. Toinen saa numeron 1 ja toinen 2. Nyky-ykkösille annetaan jokin muu numero.
> 
> On huvittavaa käsittämättömyyttä seurata pelleilyä näillä Kolmosen kirjaimilla.
> 
> Jos ei olisi vappuyö, kertoisin tarkemmin miten kansainvälisesti vastaavat tapaukset numeroidaan muualla. Näitä on olemassa muuallakin!
> 
> Ottakaa suunnittelijat pieni aikalisä, älkääkä olko naimisissa historian kanssa, vaan tulkaa tähän päivään. Kaikki muuttuu, mutta miksi olette niin rakastuneita johonkin kolme-berttaan tai kolme-teehen. Numeroita ilman turhia kirjaimia kannattaa suosia ja silloin ratkaisu on vaikkapa yksi ja kaksi.


Tästä olen aivan samaa mieltä, että tällainen ratkaisu oli ollut parempi, mutta arvasin, että "pyhään kolmoseen" ei saa koskea; tulihan siitä mm. töölöläisten vahvistus; hyvä etteivät lähteneet kaduille barrkaadien kanssa kun kolmosta uhattiin.

Toisenlaista ratkaisua ehdotin jo tässä viestissäni.

Minusta ratkaisun mukainen 3T olisi voinut olla linja 5 (vitonen oli aikanaan Töölön pyhä ratikkalinja, jonka lopettaminen ja korvaaminen kolmosilla oli monelle töölölaiselle sama asia kuin Raamatun uusi käännösversio) ja vastaavsti 3B olisi voinut olla 3. Toki ne olisivat vastaavasti voineet olla myos linjat 3 ja 2. Ja tällöin töölöläiset olisivat saaneet pitää "pyhät monumenttinsa".

Päätös on tehty ja nyt on aika toteuttaa se.

----------


## vristo

> Jos olet perehtynyt Kampin suunnitelmiin ja jo tehtyihin rakennustöihin, niin Arkadiankadun etelälaita Runeberginkadun ja Fredrikinkadun välillä muutetaan joukkoliikennekaistaksi, jota kaikki Runeberginkadulta tulevat bussit käyttävät.
> Rakennustyöthän on tuossa jo tehty.


Anteeksi vaan, niinhan tuo olikin. Mä kun olen täällä hieman kaukana noista projekteista sieltä, eikä pääse paikanpaalle ihan heti tarkistamaan. Täytyynee kaivaa Kampin suunnitelmat kotiläksyksi.

Onko tarkoitus, että Arkadiankatu välillä Runeberginkatu-Mechelininkatu kaksisuuntaiseksi jossain vaiheessa? Jos näin olisi, niin bussilinja h24 voitaisiin siirtää myös tuolle reitille.

----------


## Jusa

> Kyllä, seiska kulkee kuten ennenkin ja ei, Arkadiankatua ei kulje enää raitiovaunu. Linja 18 siirrettän kulkemaan Rautatieaseman ja Töölön välisellä pätkällä Arkadiankadun kautta (eli Kamppi jäänee pois pysäkkiluettelosta).


Valtuutettu Haltialle parhaimmat kiitokset järkevästä päätöksenteosta tässä hankalassa tilanteessa.
On hienoa seurata sitä avoimuutta ja seurantaa mitä Haltia harjoittaa, siinä olisi opiksi ottamista muillekin päättäjille.

----------


## Jusa

> Ottakaa suunnittelijat pieni aikalisä, älkääkä olko naimisissa historian kanssa, vaan tulkaa tähän päivään. Kaikki muuttuu, mutta miksi olette niin rakastuneita johonkin kolme-berttaan tai kolme-teehen. Numeroita ilman turhia kirjaimia kannattaa suosia ja silloin ratkaisu on vaikkapa yksi ja kaksi.


Compact on oikeassa, turhat kirjaimet pois. 
Näyttötaulut antavat mahdollisuuden kulkureitin ilmaisuun.
Busseissa näkee hienosti; "Elielin aukio", ja selvästi isoilla fonteilla.
Miksiköhän muuten pelkästään suomeksi, siksi että mahtuu isompi, näkyvämpi teksti.
Samoin Crotramissa on hienosti vaihtuva määräpää info.
Enemmän vielä ihmetyttää tuo 7A ja 7B, ainoa järkevä selitys tulee mieleen, että HKL on itse halunnut erotella linjat erikseen, voidakseen antaa vuoronumerot vaunuille ja kuljettajien ajoihin. Matkustajat eivät niitä kaipaa.
Eikös ne vuoronumerot sekoittuneet nyt jo 6/8 reitillä.
7: Ooppera-Pasila / Opera-Böle
7: Sörnäinen-Pasila / Sörnäs-Böle (menikö oikein?)

Moderaattori voi siirtää nämä omaksi ketjuksi!

----------


## HeSa

Olen myös sitä mieltä että Compact on oikeassa, turhat kirjaimet pois.
Esimerkki Budapestistä: Linjoilla 4 ja 6 on keskustassa sama päätepysäkki (Moskovantori) ja nelosen päätepysäkki toisessa päässä on vain muutaman korttelin päästä kutosen vastaavasta päättäristä. Ero on ehkä muutama sataa metriä, ja linjat ovat verrattain pitkiä. Mutta linjatunnukset ovat 4 ja 6 eikä tyhmiä kirjaimia sinne sun tänne.

----------


## ess

> Mutta linjatunnukset ovat 4 ja 6 eikä tyhmiä kirjaimia sinne sun tänne.


Tuohan on aivan eri tilanne ja vastaa Helsingin linjoja 6 ja 8 tai 4 ja 4T.

----------


## 339-DF

Kun on kyse uudesta kolmosesta, niin silloin nimenomaan nuo kirjaintunnukset puolustavat paikkaansa oikein mainiosti. Kyseessähän on yksi linja, linja 3. Jos  numeroitaisin vaikka 2 ja 3, niin siinähän vasta menisi Vääksyn mummo sekaisin, kun linjanumero vaihtuisi kesken kaiken. Nyt ei vaihdu, numero pysyy koko ajan samana. Sen sijaan lisäkirjain tuo selkeyttä siihen, missä päin kaupunkia ollaan: T Töölön puolella/e ja B Berghällin puolella/e.

Periaatteessa sama ratkaisu voisi olla käytössä muillakin linjoilla: 4M Lasipalatsilta Munkkaan, 4T Lasipalatsilta Terminaaliin ja 4K Merisotilaantorille  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Kun on kyse uudesta kolmosesta, niin silloin nimenomaan nuo kirjaintunnukset puolustavat paikkaansa oikein mainiosti. Kyseessähän on yksi linja, linja 3. Jos  numeroitaisin vaikka 2 ja 3, niin siinähän vasta menisi Vääksyn mummo sekaisin, kun linjanumero vaihtuisi kesken kaiken. Nyt ei vaihdu, numero pysyy koko ajan samana. Sen sijaan lisäkirjain tuo selkeyttä siihen, missä päin kaupunkia ollaan: T Töölön puolella/e ja B Berghällin puolella/e.


Aika hyvä pontti, sano  :Smile: .

----------


## Albert

> Heitetään tähän soppaan nyt vielä yksi lusikka: linja numero 5. Taisin tätä jo aiemmin ehdottaakin, mutta sen reitti kuuluisi näin: *Katajanokan terminaali - Mikonkatu - Kamppi - Ooppera - Pikku Huopalahti*. Nykyisille linjoille ei tulisi muutoksia, paitsi 4T pantaisiin pakettiin. Vitonen olisi helppo kytkeä linjan 10 kanssa samaan tapaan kuin 6 ja 8 keskenään.
> Mistä vaunut? Kympiltä tietysti enimmäkseen, koska siltä voi miltei kaksinkertaistaa vuorovälin. Neloselta voi ehkä tiputtaa yhden vaunun, vai voiko?
> Entäs kolmoset: Kallioon tulee ysistä lisäkapasiteettia ja mainitun vitosen myötä myös Runskille. Kolmosilta voisi molemmilta tiputtaa vieläkin yhden vuoron.


Mitäpä tästä nyt enää. kun asiat on päätetty. Kävin tätä ketjua läpi ja
ka tässähän olisi ollut järkevä ratkaisu.
Mutta eihän se olisi käynyt. Ei voi, ei ole mahdollista, ei käy, ei, ei, ei...
Luulen vain. että siellä suunnittelussa ollaan niin urautuneita, eikä toisaalta halutakaan paneutua mihinkään uuteen. Näin se on helpompaa, eikä rasita virkamiestä.

----------


## heka

> Sen sijaan lisäkirjain tuo selkeyttä siihen, missä päin kaupunkia ollaan: T Töölön puolella/e ja B Berghällin puolella/e.


Niin, nyt kirjaimilla B/T on ensimmäisen kerran kolmosen historiassa oikeasti selkeä merkitys. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, moniko matkustaja on vaunuun noustessaan miettinyt kirjainta. En ainakaan itse ole tehnyt B/T-erottelulla mitään, jos taannoista yölinjalopetusta ei oteta lukuun. Myöskään 7A/B ei matkustajan kannalta ole oleellinen tieto. Jo ennen vaunujen määränpäätekstejä määränpään on voinut lukea pysäkkikilvestä.

----------


## ess

> Tunnuksia pitää vaihtaa siksi, että muuten Kaivokadun pysäkillä kulkisi 2 eri 3T:tä ja 2 3B:tä samaan suuntaan.


Tänään vasta näin tuon suunnitelman. Kyllähän tämänkin systeemin mukaan sekä 3B että 3T pysähtyvät rautatieasemalla molemmissa suunnissa.

----------


## Safka

> Periaatteessa sama ratkaisu voisi olla käytössä muillakin linjoilla: 4M Lasipalatsilta Munkkaan, 4T Lasipalatsilta Terminaaliin ja 4K Merisotilaantorille


Eikun nelosella pitää olla 2-suunnassa joko tunnus 4MMTYKK TAI 4MMTYKT riippuen siitä mennäänkö Merisotilaantorille vai terminaaliin. Lisäkirjaimia siirretään sitä mukaa linjanumeron eteen kun matka etenee ja pysäkkiä ennen Merisotilaantoria kilvissä olisi MMTYK4K. Vastakkaiseen suuntaan tunnukset olisivat vastaavasti 4KKYTMM tai 4TKYTMM. Määränpääkilvet jäävät tarpeettomiksi, koska selkein lisäkirjaimin on osoitettu kuljettava reitti, vieläpä sekin mistä tullaan.
Poikkeusreititkin on tässä huomioitu: jos vaikka Aleksi on tukossa ja poikkeusreitti kulkee Rautatientorin kautta, niin linjatunnus olisikin sitten 4MTRKK tai 4MTRKT.

----------


## Safka

> Mitäpä tästä nyt enää.


Miksei? Nythän keskustelun voi vasta kunnolla aloittaa.




> Luulen vain. että siellä suunnittelussa ollaan niin urautuneita, eikä toisaalta halutakaan paneutua mihinkään uuteen. Näin se on helpompaa, eikä rasita virkamiestä.


Raitiolinjaston etu kun on pysyvyys, sano. Mitä sitä turhaan reittejä ja totuttuja matkaketjuja muuttamaan! Saati luomaan uusia kun vaihtamalla pääsee yhtä nopeasti perille. Vai pääseekoö?

Köyhän miehen vaihtoehdoista valittiin paras, olen sitä mieltä, mutta kuten hoettu on, niin kyllä tästä laajennuksesta olis pitänyt olla valmis jotain maksamaankin. Mun ehdotus olis lisännyt vaunuja noin pari mutta olispa samaan hintaan sitten saanut uudet yhteydet Kampista Skattalle ja Meikkuun. Sekä poistettua yhden lisäkirjainlinjan (4T.)

----------


## vristo

> Tänään vasta näin tuon suunnitelman. Kyllähän tämänkin systeemin mukaan sekä 3B että 3T pysähtyvät rautatieasemalla molemmissa suunnissa.


Mutta jos tunnuksia ei vaihdettaisi Eläintarhassa ja Olympiaterminaalissa ja ajeltaisiin kuin nytkin, eli kiertolinjan eri suuntiin eri tunnuksilla, niin samalla puolella Kaivokatua olisi pysäkit kahteen eri suuntaan menevälle 3B:lle tai 3T:lle. 

Eli kun matkustaja odottaisi mennäkseen Kaivokadun pysäkiltä Kallioon ja sieltä Sokoksen suunnalta lähestyisi NrI-vaunu, jossa ei ole edes määränpääkilpiä, niin mistä hän tietäisi:

1. Onko ko. linjan 3B:n vaunu tulossa Simonkadulta ja menossa Mikonkadun kautta Aleksille, vai 
2. Onko se 3B tulossa Manskulta Bulevardin ja Fredan suunnalta ja menossa edelleen Kaisaniemeen, Hakikseen ja edelleen Kallioon ja Alppilaan päin? 

Sama homma olisi 3T:n asiakkailla toisella puolella. Eli: 

Onkohan tämä vaunu nyt menossa Kamppiin, vaiko Bulevardin ja Fredan kautta Kaivariin?

Nyt kun kilpiä vaihdetaan tuolla Eläintarhassa ja Olympiaterminaalissa, niin asiakkaalla kyseisellä Kaivokadun pysäkillä on paljon helpompaa. Sikäli kun uusi käytäntö omaksutaan ja kuinka nopeasti. Silloin Kaivokadulta itään kulkeva 3T on aina menossa Mikonkadulle ja siitä edelleen Aleksia Kauppatorille sekä Kaivariin. Ja itään kulkeva 3B on aina menossa Kaisaniemen kautta, Hakikseen, Kallioon, Alppilaan ja edelleen Eläintarhan tasauspysäkille. Siellä tämän vaunun linjatunnus sitten vaihtuu 3T:ksi ja kierros jatkuu taas.

Vastaavasti Kaivokadulta länteen menevä 3B on menossa reittiä Kaivokatu-Mansku-Bulevardi-Freda ja edelleen Kaivariin. Kun taas 3T on matkalla (T-kirjaimensa mukaisesti) Kampin kautta Töölöön. 

Simppeliä, eikö totta?

Toki näin niin kauan kun niitä poikkeusreittejä ei tarvita...

Mutta mitäs jos sellaisista poikkeuksista todella infottaisiin hyvin? Esim. raitioliikenteessä vaikkapa se X-tunnus tai jokin muu selkeä tunnus (esim. "POIKKEUSREITILLÄ"). Taisi joku raitiokuljettaja sellaista tuolla aikaisemmissa viesteissä kertoakin. Kyllä siihen keino keksitään varmasti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Silloin Kaivokadulta itään kulkeva 3T on aina menossa Mikonkadulle ja siitä edelleen Aleksia Kauppatorille sekä Kaivariin. Ja itään kulkeva 3B on aina menossa Kaisaniemen kautta, Hakikseen, Kallioon, Alppilaan ja edelleen Eläintarhan tasauspysäkille.


T-ja B-kirjaimille voisi istuttaa jonkun merkityksen toiseenkin suuntaan, esim. B - Bulevardi, T - Tähtitorninmäki.

----------


## vristo

> T-ja B-kirjaimille voisi istuttaa jonkun merkityksen toiseenkin suuntaan, esim. B - Bulevardi, T - Tähtitorninmäki.


Nimenomaan. Ja näin tämä muutos alkaa; asenteista sekä mielikuvista. Tässä HKL:n tiedotus, yhdessä suunnitteluyksikön ja HKL-Raitioliikenteen kanssa, on aivan avainasemassa.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Ihan kekseliästähän tämä on, mutta... Mikä on tämä pakkomielle käyttää ja uudelleen reitittää olemassa olevia linjoja? Eikö olisi voitu perustaa uudelleen linjaa 5 Kauppatori-Mikonkatu-Kaivokatu-Simonkatu jne. Töölöntori? Tai torin silmukan tyhmän poiston takia pohjoinen päätepiste vaikka Kuusitielle tms.

----------


## vristo

> Ihan kekseliästähän tämä on, mutta... Mikä on tämä pakkomielle käyttää ja uudelleen reitittää olemassa olevia linjoja? Eikö olisi voitu perustaa uudelleen linjaa 5 Kauppatori-Mikonkatu-Kaivokatu-Simonkatu jne. Töölöntori? Tai torin silmukan tyhmän poiston takia pohjoinen päätepiste vaikka Kuusitielle tms.


Kun ei ollut rahoitusta sellaiseen. 
Ysin aloitus tulevana syksynä on Helsingin varsinainen panostus raitioliikenteen laajentamiseen tällä kertaa. Ja ihan hyvä sellainen: koska viimeksi on aloitettu kokonainen uusi ja jotain bussilinjaa korvaava raitiolinja Helsingissä? Linjanumero 9 on kyllä ollut raitioliikenteen käytössä viimeksi 1970-luvulla, mutta tyystin erilaisella reitillä.

Kärsivällisyyttä, kyllä niitä sieltä vielä tulee.

----------


## vristo

Kolmosten uudelleenjärjestely ensi vuodenvaihteessa muistuttaa tosiaankin hieman Oslon metron eli T-Banen rengaslinjan järjestelyä, joka on muodostettu myös kahdesta eri linjasta 4 ja 6, jotka vaihtavat linjakilpiä Nydalenin ja Storon väillä (nimimerkki Rattivaunu, joka juuri kävi siellä voi kertoa, miten se käytännössä tapahtuu).

Tässä Oslon T-Bane-kartta:
http://www.tbane.no/userfiles\Linjekart.pdf
Sekä muuta tietoa Oslon metrosta:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oslo_T-bane

Kolmosilla tulee siis samankaltainen järjestely, mutta sillä erolla, että kilpiä vaihdetaan kaksi kertaa kierrosta kohden, kun taas oslolaisessa tapauksessa on kummallakin linjalla 4 ja 6 omat haaransa ja pääteasemansa linjojen toisissa päissä. Tämä taas muistuttaa hieman Helsingin raitiolinjojen 6 ja 8 nykyistä kierrätysjärjestelyä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kolmosten uudelleenjärjestely ensi vuodenvaihteessa muistuttaa tosiaankin hieman Oslon metron eli T-Banen rengaslinjan järjestelyä, joka on muodostettu myös kahdesta eri linjasta 4 ja 6, jotka vaihtavat linjakilpiä Nydalenin ja Storon väillä (nimimerkki Rattivaunu, joka juuri kävi siellä voi kertoa, miten se käytännössä tapahtuu).


Niin, ajosarjan kannalta tuo 4 <-> 6 -systeemi on pitkä heiluri, joka tekee silmukan. Runkorata ajetaan kahdesti per sivu, ja vieläpä samaan suuntaan.

Nelonen siis lähtee Kaakkois-Oslon Bergkrystallenista, ajaa omaa haaraansa eli Lambertseterin rataa itäiselle runkoradalle Brynsengiin, mistä matka jatkuu kohti keskustaa. Tøyenin asemalta eteen päin Majorstueniin mennäänkin sitten sitä kuuluisaa runkoa pitkin. Majorstuenista reitti jatkuu Blindernin suuntaan. Blindernin asemalla kilvet kääntyvät kuutosiksi ja määränpää Ringen korvautuu Husebybakkenilla. Ringen eli kehä ajetaan myötäpäivään eli Nydalenin, Storon ja Sinsenin asemien kautta Carl Berners plassille, mistä mennään Tøyeniin. Seuraavaksi ajetaan runko nyt jo toistamiseen Majorstueniin, mistä matka jatkuu tällä kertaa Smestadiin ja sieltä käännytään edelleen Kolsåsin radan alkuun. Viimeksi mainitun radan ollessa toistaiseksi remontin alla (suurelta osin), linja päättyy Husebybakkenin tilapäiselle asemalle. Paluusuunnassa homma menee kutakuinkin peilikuvana, kuitenkin siten että kilvet vaihtuvat 6 Ringenistä muotoon 4 Bergkrystallen Carl Berners plassilla. Näillä sarjoilla tulee olla kalustoa, joissa kaikki kilvet ovat sähköisesti käännettävissä ja ohjattavissa. Olin katsovinani, että T1 - T4 -junissa sivukilvet olisivat sivuikkunoihin liimattuja tarroja... No joka tapauksessa 4 / 6 -linjan kalusto on T5 - T8:aa sekä uutta MX3000:ta.

Tätä taustaa vasten uskon 3B <-> 3T -kilvitysperiaatteen toimivan uudessa systeemissä ainakin ajettaessa normaalireittiä. Ja ehkä muulloinkin...  :Smile:  Ihmiset vain pitää saada omaksumaan se tosiasia, että kesken matkan tunnus muuttuu toiseksi ja ulos mennäänkin eritunnuksisesta vaunusta kuin mihin alkujaan oli noustu. Tunnusten vaihtaminen selkeillä päätepisteillä ei tietenkään ole mikään ihmeellinen asia, mutta nyt puhutaan kehämäisistä linjauksista, jossa meno jatkuu katkeamatta ja tunnus vaihtuu lennossa "kesken kaiken". No eipä tämäkään sinänsä mikään sensaatio ole, mutta Helsingissä asia on uusi eikä siihen ole vielä totuttu. En yllättyisi, jos Kehäradalla tunnukset M <-> I vaihtuisivat aikanaan vastaavalla tavoin.

Täyskorjattaviin NrI:iin kannattaisi hankkia samankaltaiset kilvet kuin NrII:iinkin on asennettu. Tosin Varioiden määrän (liikenteessä) kasvaessa sähköisillä kilvillä varustettujenkin vaunujen määrä liikenteessä kasvaa. Mutta silti, NrI:illä tullaan liikennöimään todennäköisesti vielä kauan.

Edit: Pientä tarkennusta.

----------


## vristo

> Tätä taustaa vasten uskon 3B <-> 3T -kilvitysperiaatteen toimivan uudessa systeemissä ainakin ajettaessa normaalireittiä. Ja ehkä muulloinkin...  Ihmiset vain pitää saada omaksumaan se tosiasia, että kesken matkan tunnus muuttuu toiseksi ja ulos mennäänkin eritunnuksisesta vaunusta kuin mihin alkujaan oli noustu. Tunnusten vaihtaminen selkeillä päätepisteillä ei tietenkään ole mikään ihmeellinen asia, mutta nyt puhutaan kehämäisistä linjauksista, jossa meno jatkuu katkeamatta ja tunnus vaihtuu lennossa "kesken kaiken".


Omasta mielestäni nimimerkki 339-DF kiteytti asian aika hyvin tuossa muutama viesti sitten:




> Kun on kyse uudesta kolmosesta, niin silloin nimenomaan nuo kirjaintunnukset puolustavat paikkaansa oikein mainiosti. Kyseessähän on yksi linja, linja 3. Jos numeroitaisin vaikka 2 ja 3, niin siinähän vasta menisi Vääksyn mummo sekaisin, kun linjanumero vaihtuisi kesken kaiken. Nyt ei vaihdu, numero pysyy koko ajan samana. Sen sijaan lisäkirjain tuo selkeyttä siihen, missä päin kaupunkia ollaan: T Töölön puolella/e ja B Berghällin puolella/e.


Tämän ajatuksen myötä alan olla vahvasti sitä mieltä, että nimenomaan kolmosten säilyttäminen, ainoastaan kirjain vaihtuu siis, numerotunnuksena oli siltikin paras valinta. Tällöin säilyy kenteis paremmin mielikuva linjan jatkumisesta ja B- tai T-kirjain kertoo jatkossa vieläkin tarkemmin mihin ollaan menossa kuin, että koko numerokin vaihtuisi. No, toki uuden käytännön omaksumiseen menee aina jonkinverran kaikilla osapuolilla, niin henkilökunnalla, kuin asiakkaillakin.

Itse ainakin uskon ja toivon homman onnistuvan kunnialla ja yritänkin olla paikanpäällä Helsingissä silloin todistamassa sitä. "Pyhään Kolmoseen" ei ole koskettu montaa kertaa historiansa aikana ja loppuratkaisu kaikista vaihtoehdoista löytyi tällä kertaa joukkoliikennefoorumin innovaatisten ideoiden joukosta; aika hienoa, minusta. Todistaa, että tämä foorumi on kypsynyt ihan vakavastiotettavaksi näiden vuosien aikana. Kiitos kuuluu kaikille jäsenille, joiden joukossa on ennakkoluulottomia päättäjiäkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Muistetaan nyt vielä, että tosiasiassahan tuota linjakilven kirjainta tarvitsee katsoa vain yhdellä pysäkillä. En minä ainakaan tälläkään hetkellä muista, miten päin B- ja T-linjat menevät, vaan menen kolmosen pysäkille ja sille puolelle, kumpaan suuntaan olen matkalla. Sama kolmonen se on, kunhan muistaa, että Töölöstä pääsee Kauppatorille ja Kalliosta Punavuoreen.

Kuka edes katsoo raitiovaunusta poistuessaan, mikä on vaunun linjanumero sillä hetkellä? Ja joka kommentoi, että paluumatkaa varten täytyy ymmärtää mennä eri kirjaimiselle pysäkille, muistakoon että niin täytyy tehdä nytkin: mihin menet 3B:llä, täytyy takaisin lähteä 3T:llä.

----------


## MrArakawa

Olisiko tuo kolmosten uusi kirjainjärjestely mahdollista ottaa käyttöön jo syysliikenteen alusta, vaikka uudet rataosat eivät silloin vielä olekaan käytössä? Uuden liikennöintikauden alkaessa on luonnollista toteuttaa massiivinen tietoisku muutoksesta, jolloin myös aikataulukirjaan voisi painaa kattavan infopaketin. Matkustajat ja henkilökunta saisivat syksyn ajan totutella uuteen järjestelyyn ja vuoden 2009 alussa ei tarvitsisi sitten tiedottaa enää kuin "pienestä" reittimuutoksesta, jonka voi pistää aikataulukirjaankiin etukäteen viitteeksi. Vai onko sittenkin parempi, että kaikki muutokset toteutetaan vasta Kampin radan valmistuttua?

----------


## Compact

> Ja joka kommentoi, että paluumatkaa varten täytyy ymmärtää mennä eri kirjaimiselle pysäkille, muistakoon että niin täytyy tehdä nytkin: mihin menet 3B:llä, täytyy takaisin lähteä 3T:llä.


Täällä kun on yleensä nuorta väkeä lueskelemassa, joiden kokemusperä on luonnollisen seikan syystä suppea, niin täytyy todeta, että kun minä olin vastaavassa iässä, niin kolmosella matkustettiin sarjalippuun sisältynyt tunnin vaihtoaika aina samalla kolmosen kirjaimella. Se oli tariffipolitiikkaa. Kun meni 3T:llä Alppilasta Kallion kautta keskustaan, niin paluu tehtiin vaihdontarkkailulippua näyttämällä 3T:llä Töölön kautta, eikä missään nimessä 3B:llä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muistetaan nyt vielä, että tosiasiassahan tuota linjakilven kirjainta tarvitsee katsoa vain yhdellä pysäkillä. --- Ja joka kommentoi, että paluumatkaa varten täytyy ymmärtää mennä eri kirjaimiselle pysäkille, muistakoon että niin täytyy tehdä nytkin: mihin menet 3B:llä, täytyy takaisin lähteä 3T:llä.


Heh, tässä alkaa tulla hyvin esille se, minkä verran kirjoittajilla on kokemuksia liikenteen käyttämisestä tosielämässä ja myös se, mistä näkökulmasta näitä asioita muutenkin katsotaan.

On toki tilanteita, että kaveri sanoo tulevansa esimerkiksi 3T:llä yhdessä sovittuun paikkaan. Sinä menet kaveria vastaan. Uudessa systeemissä on tilanteita, joissa Sinun pitääkin tietää mennä pysäkille 3B:tä vastaan, vaikka kaveri on noussut 3T:hen... Kaivokadulla Rautatieaseman kohdalla sekä 3B:itä että 3T:itä tulee jatkossa menemään sitten molemmilta puolilta...  :Wink:  Ulkomaalaisille tuon selittäminen onkin lajinsa. Voi olla, että noita treffejä ei tule suunniteltua kovin eksoottista kieltä puhuvien kanssa. Nykyistenkin kolmosten kanssa on joutunut olemaan tarkkana, kun on turisteja joskus neuvonut menemään vaikkapa Linnanmäelle eri puolilta Helsinkiä. Nykysysteemissä vaunun tunnus sentään pysyy samana, ellei esiinny sitä mitä käyttäjä NS selosti toisessa ketjussa 6 <-> 7A -temppuilusta...  :Wink: 

Uudessa systeemissä jos menet keskustasta Töölöön 3T:llä, niin Töölöstä kyllä palaatkin 3T:llä, ellei Liva sitten ole onnistunut jumittamaan johonkin vaunuun vähän pidemmäksi aikaa 3B:tä. Se että mennään ja tullaan eritunnuksisilla vaunuilla on nimenomaan nykyisten rengaslinjojen herkku. Eiran silmukassa uusi systeemi sekottaa tilannetta sikäli, että sillä suunnalla todennäköisesti aika iso osa matkoista ylittää maagisen kilvenkääntövyöhykkeen. Heillä tosiaan meno- ja paluuvauihin noustaessa kilpi on usein erisisältöinen tunnuksesta lähtien.

----------


## vristo

> On toki tilanteita, että kaveri sanoo tulevansa esimerkiksi 3T:llä yhdessä sovittuun paikkaan. Sinä menet kaveria vastaan. Uudessa systeemissä on tilanteita, joissa Sinun pitääkin tietää mennä pysäkille 3B:tä vastaan, vaikka kaveri on noussut 3T:hen... Kaivokadulla Rautatieaseman kohdalla sekä 3B:itä että 3T:itä tulee jatkossa menemään sitten molemmilta puolilta...  Ulkomaalaisille tuon selittäminen onkin lajinsa. Voi olla, että noita treffejä ei tule suunniteltua kovin eksoottista kieltä puhuvien kanssa. Nykyistenkin kolmosten kanssa on joutunut olemaan tarkkana, kun on turisteja joskus neuvonut menemään vaikkapa Linnanmäelle eri puolilta Helsinkiä. Nykysysteemissä vaunun tunnus sentään pysyy samana, ellei esiinny sitä mitä käyttäjä NS selosti toisessa ketjussa 6 <-> 7A -temppuilusta... .





> Se että mennään ja tullaan eritunnuksisilla vaunuilla on nimenomaan nykyisten rengaslinjojen herkku. Eiran silmukassa uusi systeemi sekottaa tilannetta sikäli, että sillä suunnalla todennäköisesti aika iso osa matkoista ylittää maagisen kilvenkääntövyöhykkeen. Heillä tosiaan meno- ja paluuvauihin noustaessa kilpi on usein erisisältöinen tunnuksesta lähtien.


Jos tällainen systeemi toimii Oslon metrossakin, niin miksei myös Helsingin ratikassakin. Olkoonkin, että erona on kaksi linjakilpien kääntöpysäkkiä kierrosta kohden. 

Toki varsinkin Kaivopuiston ajantasauspysäkki tulee herättämään hämmennystä aluksi kilpienvaihtoineen. Olisiko hetken seisahdus sekä kuulutus "Hyvät matkustajat! Jatkamme kierrostamme linjalla 3B hetken kuluttua reittiä Tehtaankatu-Laivurinkatu-Freda ja edelleen Mannerheimintien kautta Rautatieasemalle!" paikallaan? Vai onko liikaa vaadittu? Bussilinjalla h18 kuulutan joka kerta Ulvilantiellä tuohon tapaan jos jää aikaa ja jos aikataulun mukaan jatketaan saman tien, niin kuulutan sittenkin, koska usein matkustajien keskuudessa vallitsee epätietoisuus aikatauluista ja moni kaipaa tällaista informaatiota (lähteäkö kävelemää vaiko ei?).

Jokatapauksessa uuden kolmosen kohdalla on perusteellinen tiedotus muutoksesta ja uudesta käytännöstä todella paikallaan, eikä niin, että vuodenvaihteessa vain todetaan homman muuttuneen "hieman". 

Tämä on kuitenkin nyt se ratkaisu, jonka kanssa pitää elää ja monen helsinkiläisen tahto. Itse olisi mennyt ehkäpä vielä pidemmälle, jos kolmosiin olisi saanut koskea, mutta on käynyt varsin selväksi, ettei sellainen ollut mahdollista. Ainakaan järjestely ilman linjakilpien vaihtoa ei olisi toiminut ollenkaan ja seiskojen kierrätys Töölön ja Kampin kautta oli liian paha pala länsipasilalaisille.

Ehkäpä olisi suurempi raitioliikenteen sekä sen linjojen remontti paikallaan. Tannoinen visio sen kehittämisestä eli "Ratikka 2015"-selvitys on jo tässä vaiheessa mennyt hakoteille, vaikka se laadittiin niinkin äskettäin kuin vuonna 2006.

Fredan rata Kamppiin saakka sekä jonkin linjan saattaminen sinne on nyt seuraava mielestäni erittäin tärkeä askel tämän Kampin vaiheen jälkeen.





> Uudessa systeemissä jos menet keskustasta Töölöön 3T:llä, niin Töölöstä kyllä palaatkin 3T:llä, ellei *Liva* sitten ole onnistunut jumittamaan johonkin vaunuun vähän pidemmäksi aikaa 3B:tä.


 HKL-SUY:n edustaja on käsittääkseni antanut sanansa siitä, että homma tulee toimimaan. Uskottavahan se on silloin, enkä usko joukkoliikennelautakunnankaan päätyneet tähän ratkaisuun ilman tuota vakuutusta. 

Minusta on lähdettävä siitä, että linjakilvet ja muu nykyaikainen sähköinen informaatio toimii. Jos ratkaisut tehdään sen mukaan, että "ei ne kuitenkaan pelaa", niin ollaan pahasti metsässä, minun mielestäni. Muunmuassa nimimerkki Compact on joissain viestissä hehkuttanut sitä, kuinka rullakilvetkin pyörivät ja vaihtuvat hienosti esimerkiksi Saksassa. No, mikä ettei sitten täysin sähköiset kilvet (olettaen, että kolmosille tulee nyt niitä) täällä Suomessa? Toki monet ovat nähneet ainakin bussiliikenteessä huonosti toimivia linjakilpiä, varsinkin tietyn merkkiset kauko-ohjattavat nauhakilvet, mutta niin ei mielestäni saisi olla, eikä asioita suunnitella sen mukaan, että "eivät ne romut toimi kuitenkaan". Mielestäni jos kilvet eivät pelaa automaattisesti on aina oltava manuaalinen mahdollisuus. Concordia Bus Finlandilla ajaessani minulla oli joskus ajosarjoja, joissa saattoi olla useita, kerran jopa 11 linjaa saman työpäivän aikana. Tämä merkitsee toki sitä, että linjakilpiäkin vaihdetaan samaan tahtiin. Ainakin Mitronin ja myöskin Mobitecin valmistamat täysin sähköiset linjatkilvet tekivät tämän täysin moitteettomasti. En muista yhtään kertaa, että olisi tullut jotain muuta informaatiota, kuin halusin. Kun on perehtynyt asiaan ja tietää kuinka toimitaan, ei ongelmia synny. Ongelmatilanteissa mm. huollon on oltava niin ajantasalla ja -hermolla, että osaa saattaa asian kuntoon. 

Toki tiedän ajan, itsekin olen HKL:llä työskennellyt, jolloin linjakilpien kääntämiseen tarvittiin erillinen ammattimies, kilvittäjä titteliltään. Hänen tehtävänään oli kääntää ja vaihtaa kilvet aina yöaikaan varikoilla. Homma oli jopa niin tarkkaa, että kerran eräs vanhempi kolleegani oli lähdössä linjalle hallista ja tällä kertaa oli alla vara-auto, jossa linjakilvet eivät olleet kohdallaan. Hän ei niihin suostunut koskemaan, vaan paikalle soitettiin alan ammattimies eli varikon kilvittäjä, joka väänsi linjakilvet oikein ja sitten päästiin matkaan. Ei kai raitioliikenteessä ole vieläkin näin? 

Minusta on hoidettava asia niin, että automatiikan pettäessä manuaalinen käyttö on aina mahdollista. Se, että ammattihenkilö joutuu sellaista hieman sellaisen käyttöä opiskelemaan ja sitten painelemaan nappejakin ei ole mielestäni syy puutteellisen toimintaan.

Minusta myös on ihan perusteltua vaatia parempaa laatua joukkoliikenteeltä ja HKL onkin kiristänyt laatuvaatimuksia kilpailutetussa bussiliikenteessään ja vaatii mm. kuljettajilta parempaa osaamista ja perehtyneistyyttä työhönsä. Reitit, joita ajetaan pitää tuntea ja matkustajapalvelun perusasiat pitää olla hallussa ennenkuin linjalle on asiaa. Tämä osaltaan kohottaa myös arvostustamme joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisina.

Tämä ei siis ole tarkoitettu ärsyttämään tai rienaamaan keitään, vaan herättämään keskustelua.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos tällainen systeemi toimii Oslon metrossakin, niin miksei myös Helsingin ratikassakin.


Omasta mielestäni itse kerroin aiemmassa viestissäni, että uskon uudenlaisen kilvitysperiaatteen mm. Oslon kokemuksiini pohjautuen toimivan Helsingissäkin. Koko ajan olen pyrkinyt tuomaan esille aspektia, että tulee ottaa huomioon sitä ja sitä, koska tilanne on meillä uusi ja meillä ollaan muuttamassa olemassaolevien linjojen 47 vuotta käytössä ollutta käytäntöä. Oslossahan Ringenin linjatunnuskäytäntö on ollut alusta pitäen sama eivätkä vanhat systeemit ole olleet taustalla hämmentämässä. Kilpien muuttuminen lennossa on ollut itsestäänselvyys alusta pitäen. Metroa ja ratikkaa ei tietenkään pitäisi liian pitkälle verrata toisiinsa, koska varsin todennäköisesti ratikka joutuu poikkeusreitille hieman metroa herkemmin...  :Smile: 

Tulikohan tämä nyt vähän ymmärrettävämmin esille?

Mitä tulee tähän itse kilvitykseen ihan teknisessä mielessä, niin sanoisin että se ei varmaankaan tule olemaan pääongelma. Jos tulee, niin sitten on jokin asia pielessä - ja pahasti. Varman vastauksen tähän saanemme vasta 1.1.2009.

----------


## vristo

Mitähän tuossa olisi ollut mahdollisuuksia, jos kolmosiin olisi voitu koskea? Varmasti paljonkin ja viimeistään nyt onkin syytä herättää keskusteluun Helsingin raitioteiden ja sen linjojen jonkinlainen remontti vuoden 1986 malliin. On varsin vaikea suunnitella toimivia ratkaisuja, jos jokin "pyhä" estää solmun avaamisen. Viimeistään seuraavien uusien alueiden tullessa raitioliikenteen piiriin on tehtävä joitain isompia ratkaisuja. Pitkät heilurilinjat ovat raitioliikenteen vahvuus ja kiertolinjat taas hiukan mennyttä maailmaa jo.

Vaihtoehtoja Kampin ratkaisulle, joita mulle tulee mieleeni on ainakin seuraavanlaisia:

Pistetään seiskat kiertämään Kaivaria ja hajoitetaan kolmosten lenkki eteläpäästään. Linjalle 3B:lle päätepysäkki vaikkapa Hietalahteen ja 3T Katajanokan terminaaliin. 

Siis:
3B Hietalahti-Bulevardi-Mansku-Kaivokatu-Kaisaniemi-Hakaniemi-Kallio-Eläintarha

3T Katajanokan terminaali-Aleksi-Mikonkatu-Kaivokatu-Kamppi-Töölö-Eläintarha

Tässä mukaillaan siis tuota Oslon 4/6-ratkaisua ja kilpien vaihto olisi vain Eläintarhassa. Tällä ratkaisulla kolmoset ajaisivat edelleen Töölössä ja olisivat näkyvä osa kaupungin keskeisimmillä paikoillakin. Myös Terminaaliin olisi näin jatkuva liikenne. Mutta hyväksyisivätköhän mm. Kaivopuiston tai Eiran asukkaatkaan muuta kuin kolmosta ratikakseen?
Mutta yöliikenne olisi hieman ongelmallinen, sillä tuskin nelosen lisäksi tarvitaan toista ratikkalinjaa yöaikaan Nokalle. Tai, tuskin tarvitaan yöratikkalinjaa Hietalahteen bussilinja h20N:n lisäksi.

Jatketaan pohdiskelua ja jälkipyykkiä...

Hyvää tässä uudessa ratkaisussa (joka tulee siis voimaan 1.1.2009) on mielestäni se, että molemmat kolmoset kulkevat edelleen rautatieaseman editse.

----------


## vristo

> Se että mennään ja tullaan eritunnuksisilla vaunuilla on nimenomaan nykyisten rengaslinjojen herkku. Eiran silmukassa uusi systeemi sekottaa tilannetta sikäli, että sillä suunnalla todennäköisesti aika iso osa matkoista ylittää maagisen kilvenkääntövyöhykkeen. Heillä tosiaan meno- ja paluuvauihin noustaessa kilpi on usein erisisältöinen tunnuksesta lähtien.


Eikös se mene noin nytkin, vai missäs linjakilpi "Kaivopuisto" vaihtuu "Eläintarhaksi" tai päinvastoin? Ensi vuodesta alkaen vaihtuu siis myös linjakilven numero-osan lisäkirjainkin. 

Vai onko kolmoset nykyään niin nauhakilpisten NrI:sten vallassa, ettei tällaista tapahtu kuin Varion ollessa kyseessä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikös se mene noin nytkin, vai missäs linjakilpi "Kaivopuisto" vaihtuu "Eläintarhaksi" tai päinvastoin? Ensi vuodesta alkaen vaihtuu siis myös linjakilven numero-osan lisäkirjainkin. 
> 
> Vai onko kolmoset nykyään niin nauhakilpisten NrI:sten vallassa, ettei tällaista tapahtu kuin Varion ollessa kyseessä?


Määränpäät vaihtuvat toki niin rengas- kuin ei-rengaslinjoilla nykytilanteessakin. Tunnuksen vaihtuminen on tässä se, joka puhuttaa (tai on uutta asiakkaan kannalta kesken sivun).

Totta, kolmosen pääkalusto on (ollut) NrI, mutta löytyy sieltä päivittäin Varioitakin puolenkymmentä. Aika ajoin kolmosilla on toki kakkossarjan niveliäkin (varmaan päivittäin jokunen yksilö).

----------


## vristo

> Määränpäät vaihtuvat toki niin rengas- kuin ei-rengaslinjoilla nykytilanteessakin. Tunnuksen vaihtuminen on tässä se, joka puhuttaa (tai on uutta asiakkaan kannalta kesken sivun).


Ja se, että asiakkaita on, uuden kolmosen kyseessä olleessa, kilpien vaihtuessa kyydissä. Tämä vain pitää keinolla tai toisella hoitaa ja iskostaa niin, että siitä tulee itsestäänselvä asia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Muistetaan nyt vielä, että tosiasiassahan tuota linjakilven kirjainta tarvitsee katsoa vain yhdellä pysäkillä...


Ja tällä pysäkillä tulee olla selkeät opasteet ja kuulutus Itäkeskuksen metroaseman tapaan: "Seuraava vaunu ---".

----------


## vristo

> Ja tällä pysäkillä tulee olla selkeät opasteet ja kuulutus Itäkeskuksen metroaseman tapaan: "Seuraava vaunu ---".


Siinä onkin lähitalojen riemua lähitalojen asukkailla, kun tuollainen kailostus kuuluu kaikenpäivää  :Wink: .

----------


## kuukanko

> Siinä onkin lähitalojen riemua lähitalojen asukkailla


Paljonko niissä lähitaloissa (rautatieasema ja Makkaratalo) on asukkaita?

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Siinä onkin lähitalojen riemua lähitalojen asukkailla, kun tuollainen kailostus kuuluu kaikenpäivää .


Eihän niitä kultuksia tarvitsisi olla jokaisella pysäkillä. Niitä voisi olla tärkeimmillä pysäkeillä. Kuulutusten lisäksi alkuaika uudella systeemillä voisi olla katoksellisilla pysäkeillä olla pysäkkiaikatalun kokoinen lappu jossa mainittaisiin uusi järjestelmä suomeksi, ruotsiksi ja englanniksi. Toinen asia voi olla, että lukeeko kukaan sitä lappua. 

Pystyisikö pysäkeillä, joissa on se kuinka kauan kestää seuraavan vaunun tuloon laittaa siihen linjanumeron vieree reitin tärkeimmät paikat tai jos siihen ei mahdu, niin laittaa uudesta reitistä tieto siihen näytölle, jossa mainitaan poikkeusreitti, rullaamaan (alku ajaksi) uusi reitti ja mainittaisiin, että Eläintarhassa ja Kaivopuistossa vaihdetaan tunnusta. 

Sekaannuksien välttämiseksi eikö tunnuksen vaihto tehdäkkään Eltsua tai Kaivaria edellisen pysäkin ja  Eläintarhan tai  Kaivopuiston välillä, jotta ei tulisi sekaannusta. Jos Liva ei toimi, niin vosiko kuljettaja laittaa kilvet vaihtumaan ennen pysäkiltä lähtöä tai liikennevaloissa odottaessa.




> Paljonko niissä lähitaloissa (rautatieasema ja Makkaratalo) on asukkaita?


Lähin taitaa asua Aleksilla, joten ei pitäisi haitata.

----------


## vristo

> Paljonko niissä lähitaloissa (rautatieasema ja Makkaratalo) on asukkaita?


Jaa joo siis Rautatieaseman edustalle; luin Elmon aiemman viestin hieman huolimattomasti, sorry. Laitetaan vaan RT:n eteen live-kuulutukset, joo. Ei haittaa esim. terasseilla istujia. Itse asiassa voisi koskea kaikkea raitioliikennettä keskeisillä paikoilla. En varsinaisesti pistä vastaan.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Toki varsinkin Kaivopuiston ajantasauspysäkki tulee herättämään hämmennystä aluksi kilpienvaihtoineen. Olisiko hetken seisahdus sekä kuulutus "Hyvät matkustajat! Jatkamme kierrostamme linjalla 3B hetken kuluttua reittiä Tehtaankatu-Laivurinkatu-Freda ja edelleen Mannerheimintien kautta Rautatieasemalle!" paikallaan?


Kuulutusinto on kuljettajakohtaista. Osa kuskeista tykkää pölistä kaikenlaista kovaäänisiin, toiset eivät mielellään kuulutuksia tee. Ohjeistuksen mukaan kiertolinjojen päätepysäkeillä pitäisi kuuluttaa seisomisaika matkustajille, mikäli se on paria minuuttia pitempi. Taitaapa kuitenkin esim. Eläintarhassa vaunussa olla useimmiten ihan hiljaista tällä saralla. 




> Minusta on hoidettava asia niin, että automatiikan pettäessä manuaalinen käyttö on aina mahdollista. Se, että ammattihenkilö joutuu sellaista hieman sellaisen käyttöä opiskelemaan ja sitten painelemaan nappejakin ei ole mielestäni syy puutteellisen toimintaan.


Tästä olen vriston kanssa samaa mieltä. Mielestäni kilvityksen oikeellisuus on päätepysäkiltä lähtiessä kuljettajan vastuulla. Jos automatiikka ei toimi, homma pitää saada pelittämään manuaalisesti. Ymmärrän kyllä, että kilvitys on muuttunut raitiovaunuissa livan ja määränpäätekstien myötä monimutkaisemmaksi nappien ja toimintojen suorittamiseksi (aikoinaan nauhakilvissä valittiin vain numero ja ok), mutta se ei saisi olla syy vääriin kilpiin. Toisinaan toki koko liva-yksikkö on täysin jumissa eikä asialle voi mitään, mutta monista erikoistilanteista selviää pienellä perehtyneisyydellä asiaan. Erikoisemmatkin kilvitykset ovat täysin mahdollisia, kunhan tietää miten asian hoitaa. Oheisessa kuvassa vuoro 149 "nostalgiakokeiluna" kilvitettynä hieman eri tavalla Merisotilaantorilla.

----------


## Compact

> Kuulutusinto on kuljettajakohtaista. Osa kuskeista tykkää pölistä kaikenlaista kovaäänisiin, toiset eivät mielellään kuulutuksia tee.


Olen kerran matkustanut KH:iin matkalla olleessa kuutos-vaunussa, jossa kuljettaja kuulutti Hämeentien viaduktilla suomeksi, ruotsiksi, englanniksi ja saksaksi, että vaunu on menossa vaunuhalliin ja normaalilinjaa vastaavia poistumispysäkkejä on Kustaa Vaasan tiellä. Silloin kuutosen päättäri oli vielä Toukolassa Intiankadun kulmauksessa.

----------


## ess

> Eikös se mene noin nytkin, vai missäs linjakilpi "Kaivopuisto" vaihtuu "Eläintarhaksi" tai päinvastoin? Ensi vuodesta alkaen vaihtuu siis myös linjakilven numero-osan lisäkirjainkin.


Yleensä ei olisi suotavaa vaihtaa linjatunnuksia kun matkustajia on kyydissä. Siksi tämä 3B/T -sekoilu tulee aiheuttamaan vielä monille harmaita hiuksia. Olen kyllä kirjainten pudottamisen kannalla tässä tapauksessa. 6/8 linjoilla kilpien muuttaminen lennossa vielä toimii kun siellä ei yleensä matkusteta Arabian päätepysäkin ohi. Silti monet turistit hämmentyvät siitäkin ja onpa niinkin käynyt että ihmiset hämmentyvät kun linjatunnus ei vaihdukaan vaan ajetaan kaksi kertaa peräkkäin samaa linjaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Silti monet turistit hämmentyvät siitäkin ja onpa niinkin käynyt että ihmiset hämmentyvät kun linjatunnus ei vaihdukaan vaan ajetaan kaksi kertaa peräkkäin samaa linjaa.


Miten tuosta voi hämmentyä? Eikö tunnuksen pitäisi vaihtua siellä Arabiankadun mäessä ennen päättärille tuloa, jolloin päättärillä odotteleva ei koskaan edes näe sitä vanhaa tunnusta eikä periaatteessa edes tiedä sen vaihtuneen?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Pystyisikö pysäkeillä, joissa on se kuinka kauan kestää seuraavan vaunun tuloon laittaa siihen linjanumeron vieree reitin tärkeimmät paikat tai jos siihen ei mahdu, niin laittaa uudesta reitistä tieto siihen näytölle, jossa mainitaan poikkeusreitti, rullaamaan (alku ajaksi) uusi reitti ja mainittaisiin, että Eläintarhassa ja Kaivopuistossa vaihdetaan tunnusta.


Tuli tänään Hakaniemessä ratikassa istuessani mieleen yksi nykyisten Helmi-pysäkkinäyttötaulujen heikkous: Nyt kun Porthaninkatu on pois käytöstä ja ykkönen ja kolmoset ajavat Hämeentietä, niin kaksi taulua lojuu turhan panttina ns. Kallion puolen pysäkeillä ja Hämeentien puolen tauluissa näkyy vain kutosen ja seiskan tiedot.

Eli edes tämänkaltaisten pitkien poikkeusreittien aikana ei saada matkustajille tarjottua sitä informaatiota, minkä he normaalisti saavat...

Onhan nykyinen malli kuulema halpa, mutta kun...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## ess

> Miten tuosta voi hämmentyä? Eikö tunnuksen pitäisi vaihtua siellä Arabiankadun mäessä ennen päättärille tuloa, jolloin päättärillä odotteleva ei koskaan edes näe sitä vanhaa tunnusta eikä periaatteessa edes tiedä sen vaihtuneen?


Ei kyllä se vaihtuu vähän ennen päätepysäkkiä olevien poikkikatujen kohdalla. Toki silmukasta pysäkille tultaessa kilvitysten pitäisi olla oikein.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Miten tuosta voi hämmentyä? Eikö tunnuksen pitäisi vaihtua siellä Arabiankadun mäessä ennen päättärille tuloa, jolloin päättärillä odotteleva ei koskaan edes näe sitä vanhaa tunnusta eikä periaatteessa edes tiedä sen vaihtuneen?


Aikaisemmin kilvitys vaihtui Arabianrannan silmukassa, jolloin vaunu meni kääntöpaikalle eri kilvillä kuin tuli sieltä ulos. Sitten kilvityspaikkaa siirrettiin hieman aikaisemmaksi eli Arabianrannan suoralle suurinpiirtein Toini Muonan kadun kohdalle, kuten ess jos kirjoittikin. Jos matkustajat siis katsovat lähestyvää vaunua, he näkevät kilpien vaihtuvan. Toisaalta 6/8-linjalla on silloin tällöin myös ykkössarjan niveliä, joissa kilpien vaihtaminen on kuskin vastuulla ja silloin linjatunnus voi vaihtua vasta vaunun seistessä päätepysäkillä.

----------


## Max

Olen miettinyt, että eikö tuota 3B/3T linjatunnusta voisi muuttaa. Se on perinteinen, tiedän, mutta hankala. Varsinkin nyt, kun niiden käyttö joka tapauksessa muuttuu. Selvempi olisi, jos esim. Töölö-Kaivopuisto -osuutta ajaisi linja 2 (tai 5) ja Kallio-Eira -osuutta linja 3. Numeroita kun kyllä on vapaana. Nuo kirjainviritelmät linjatunnuksissa eivät tee elämää ainakaan helpommaksi.

----------


## pehkonen

> Olen miettinyt, että eikö tuota 3B/3T linjatunnusta voisi muuttaa. Se on perinteinen, tiedän, mutta hankala. Varsinkin nyt, kun niiden käyttö joka tapauksessa muuttuu. Selvempi olisi, jos esim. Töölö-Kaivopuisto -osuutta ajaisi linja 2 (tai 5) ja Kallio-Eira -osuutta linja 3. Numeroita kun kyllä on vapaana. Nuo kirjainviritelmät linjatunnuksissa eivät tee elämää ainakaan helpommaksi.


Aivan samaa mieltä. Nyt sitten opastat tulijaa Rautatieaseman pysäkillä ottamaan linjan 3B tai vaihtoehtoisti 3T:n, mutta kumpaan suuntaan :-)

----------


## petteri

> Olen miettinyt, että eikö tuota 3B/3T linjatunnusta voisi muuttaa. Se on perinteinen, tiedän, mutta hankala. Varsinkin nyt, kun niiden käyttö joka tapauksessa muuttuu. Selvempi olisi, jos esim. Töölö-Kaivopuisto -osuutta ajaisi linja 2 (tai 5) ja Kallio-Eira -osuutta linja 3. Numeroita kun kyllä on vapaana. Nuo kirjainviritelmät linjatunnuksissa eivät tee elämää ainakaan helpommaksi.


Olennaisempi kysymys on, miten pitkään kolmonen kulkee nykyisellä kahdeksikkoreitillä. Kolmosen reitin "pyhyys" jumittaa raitiolinjojen kehittämistä.

Viimeistään sitten kun Ysi saadaan jatkettua Merikadulle ja Ilmalaan ja uudet linjat tulevat Jätkäsaareen, Laajasaloon että Kalasatamaan myös kolmosella ja seiskalle on syytä tehdä muutoksia.

----------


## Tiger

> Olennaisempi kysymys on, miten pitkään kolmonen kulkee nykyisellä kahdeksikkoreitillä. Kolmosen reitin "pyhyys" jumittaa raitiolinjojen kehittämistä.
> 
> Viimeistään sitten kun Ysi saadaan jatkettua Merikadulle ja Ilmalaan ja uudet linjat tulevat Jätkäsaareen, Laajasaloon että Kalasatamaan myös kolmosella ja seiskalle on syytä tehdä muutoksia.


Kolmoselle ja seiskalle olisi syytä tehdä jotain jo nyt. Kampin linjastoratkaisu pitäisi ottaa uudelleen harkintaan, varsinkin, kun Mikonkatu nyt viivästyy. Järkevämmin (mielestäni) linjaston voisi toteuttaa vaikka näin:

Kolmonen kulkisi suoraan Kaivokadulta Kamppiin. Sen eteläinen lenkki jäisi siis pois. Tämä eteläinen lenkki ajettaisiin seiskalla, joka kulkisi Manskulta Bulevardille ja Kauppatorilta Aleksin, Mikonkadun ja Kaisaniemenkadun kautta vanhalle reitilleen. Mikonkadun valmistumiseen asti seiska ajaisi Snellmaninkadun kautta. Ykkönen jatkettaisiin Senaatintorilta Aleksin, Bulevardin ja Fredan kautta 1A:n päättärille.

Tämän toteuttamiseen tarvittaisiin vain yksi puuttuva vaihde Mikonkadulta Kaisaniemenkadulle. Hyötyjä nykyiseen vaihtoehtoon olisi monia: 3T/3B kilvenvaihtoa ei tarvittaisi ja reitti selkeytyisi selvästi, saataisiin suora yhteys Hakaniemestä Töölöön, Mäkelänkatu saisi nopeamman keskustayhteyden, Fredan yhteydet paranevat...

Haittapuoliakin tässä toki on (Krunikan yhteyksien heikkeneminen, seiskan täsmällisyys saattaa kärsiä pitkällä reitillä...), mutta hyödyt lienevät kuitenkin haittoja suuremmat.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aivan samaa mieltä. Nyt sitten opastat tulijaa Rautatieaseman pysäkillä ottamaan linjan 3B tai vaihtoehtoisti 3T:n, mutta kumpaan suuntaan :-)


Mikä tuossa on niin hankalaa? Sama juttuhan se on muillakin linjoilla, eli pitääkö ottaa 6 Hietalahden vai Arabian suuntaan jne.

----------


## petteri

> Linjojen 3B ja 3T vaunut vaihtavat 30.3. alkaen linjatunnusta ennen Olympiaterminaalin ja Eläintarhan pysäkeille saapumista. Linjatunnuksen vaihtaminen selkiyttää reittejä niin, että kahdeksikkolenkin toista puoliskoa (Olympiaterminaali  Kauppatori  Kamppi  Töölö - Eläintarha) ajetaan molemmissa ajosuunnassa linjatunnuksella 3T ja toista puoliskoa (Olympiaterminaali  Eira - Bulevardi  Kallio - Eläintarha) tunnuksella 3B.


Kolmosten reitti 3B:n ja 3T:n muuttuu uuden järjestelyn myötä.

Linja 3B: Olympiaterminaali  Eira - Bulevardi  Kallio - Eläintarha
Linja 3T: Olympiaterminaali  Kauppatori  Kamppi  Töölö - Eläintarha

Linjat ajetaan kyllä yhtenäisinä yhä samalla kalustolla. 

Vaikka eihän olisi mikään mahdoton ajatus, että linjalla 3B olisi enemmän tarjontaa kuin 3T:llä, eivätkä kaikki 3B:t kulkisikaan Olympiaterminaaleille, vaan osa kääntyisi Perämiehenkadun Merikadulla tai vaikka Kapteeninpuistikon (vielä kuvitteellisessä) silmukassa. 

Silloin voisivat olla vaikka seuraavat linjat

Linja 3: Olympiaterminaali  Eira - Bulevardi  Kallio - Eläintarha
Linja 3P: Perämiehenkatu  Eira - Bulevardi  Kallio - Porvoonkatu
Linja 5: Olympiaterminaali  Kauppatori  Kamppi  Töölö - Eläintarha

Vaikka kyllä Bulevardille pitäisi saada lisää kiskoja, jotta linjat saataisiin seuraaviksi:

Linja 3: Olympiaterminaali  Eira - Kamppi Kallio - Eläintarha
Linja 3P: Perämiehenkatu  Eira - Kamppi  Kallio - Porvoonkatu
Linja 5: Olympiaterminaali  Kauppatori  Kamppi  Töölö - Eläintarha

Vaikka vielä parempi olisi muokata vähän lisää ja ottaa seiskat ja ykkönen mukaan remonttiin, vähän lisää kiskoja linjojen seudulle ja Aleksis Kiven kadulle:

Linja 3: Kapteeninpuistikko  Eira - Bulevardi  Linjat - Pasila
Linja 5: Kapteeninpuistikko  Kauppatori  Kamppi  Töölö - Pasila
Linja 1: (Hernesaari-) Perämiehenkatu  Eira - Kamppi Kallio - Sturenkatu - Mäkelänkatu - (Oulunkylä)
Linja 7: (Laajasalo - Kalasatama - Sompasaari) - Sörnäinen - Aleksis Kivenkatu - Pasila - Munkkiniemi (- ehkä Otaniemi - Tapiola)

(Kruunuhaan palvelu hoidettaisiin tuossa vaihtoehdossa Laajasalon ratikoilla.)

----------


## petteri

> Kolmosten reitti 3B:n ja 3T:n muuttuu uuden järjestelyn myötä.
> 
> Linja 3B: Olympiaterminaali  Eira - Bulevardi  Kallio - Eläintarha
> Linja 3T: Olympiaterminaali  Kauppatori  Kamppi  Töölö - Eläintarha
> 
> Linjat ajetaan kyllä yhtenäisinä yhä samalla kalustolla.


Vaikka on kyllä syvältä, että 30.3.2009 alkaen Kaivokadun pysäkiltä Punavuoreen mennään linjalla 3B eikä linjalla 3T ja samalta pysäkiltä menee myös 3T, joka meneekin, ei yllätys-yllätys Punavuoreen, vaan Töölöön! 

Kyllä tuollaisen muutoksen yhteydessä pitäisi muuttaa myös linjanumerointia, niin tulisi vähemmän sekaannuksia.

Linja 3: Olympiaterminaali  Eira - Bulevardi  Kallio - Eläintarha
Linja 5: Olympiaterminaali  Kauppatori  Kamppi  Töölö - Eläintarha

olisi paljon parempi vaihtoehto, kuin kolmosten kirjaimien kanssa sekoilu.

----------


## Kaid

> Kyllä tuollaisen muutoksen yhteydessä pitäisi muuttaa myös linjanumerointia, niin tulisi vähemmän sekaannuksia.
> 
> Linja 3: Olympiaterminaali  Eira - Bulevardi  Kallio - Eläintarha
> Linja 5: Olympiaterminaali  Kauppatori  Kamppi  Töölö - Eläintarha
> 
> olisi paljon parempi vaihtoehto, kuin kolmosten kirjaimien kanssa sekoilu.


Olisin eri mieltä linjatunnusten muuttamisesta. Vaikka kolmosen linja jaetaan teoriassa kahtia, muodostavat sen kaksi puolikasta edelleenkin yhtenäisen rengaslinjan. Tunnusten 3B ja 3T säilyttäminen tekee paremmin selväksi, että kyse on yhtenäisestä linjasta.

Lisäksi väittäisin, ettei kirjaintunnuksilla ole normaalikäyttäjille mitään väliä. On aivan sama lukeeko Punavuoreen menevän vaunun keulassa ensi keväänä 3B vai 3T, koska vaunu mielletään pääasiassa kolmoseksi (itse olen malliesimerkki tästä, joskin eri linjan tullessa kyseeseen - käytin 15 vuotta linjaa 7 lähes päivittäin mutten edelleenkään muista kumpi linja kiertää kumpaan suuntaan).

Jos kolmoset numeroidaan uudelleen 3:ksi ja 5:ksi, se aiheuttaa takuulla enemmän sekaannuksia kuin B ja T -tunnusten säilyttäminen, koska matkustajat todennäköisesti mieltävät 5:n kokonaan erilliseksi linjaksi.

----------


## Max

> Olisin eri mieltä linjatunnusten muuttamisesta. Vaikka kolmosen linja jaetaan teoriassa kahtia, muodostavat sen kaksi puolikasta edelleenkin yhtenäisen rengaslinjan. Tunnusten 3B ja 3T säilyttäminen tekee paremmin selväksi, että kyse on yhtenäisestä linjasta.


Matkustajan näkökulmasta katsoen 3 ja 5 erottuvat toisistaan paremmin ja itse asiassa tuo uusi 3T kattaa noin 75% "vanhan vitosen" reitistä. Siksi tosiaan numero 5 olisi varmaan parempi kuin 2. Kirjainten B ja T merkitys on vaivoin muistettavissa Berghäll ja Tölö -perusteella, mutta eteläpään lenkillä tämäkään logiikka ei ole ihan hirveän pitävä.

Näkisin, että kirjaintunnuksin erotetaan yleensä linjoja, jotka kulkevat pääosin samaa reittiä, mutta toinen on hieman lyhempi tai sillä on vaihtoehtoinen reittiosuus jossain kohdassa. Uudet 3B ja 3T ajavat samaa osuutta tasan Mikonkadun kulmasta Mannerheimintielle eli noin 500 m. Nykyiset 3B ja 3T taas ajavat samaa reittiä lähes koko matkan, tosin vain eri suuntiin. Koko rengasta ympäri ajavia lienee kuitenkin kolmosella todella vähän.

----------


## Max

Ajelinpa tässä Mikonkadun rataa raitiovaunulla ja lisäksi olen kuullut kommentteja muutamilta muiltakin.

Kokemus on, että 3B/3T -linjanumerointi on todella hankala. Rautatieasemalta lähdettäessä aika moni kyseli, että "pääseehän tällä Hakaniemeen" tai jäi vain hiljaa pois Mikonkadun pysäkillä, kun ei vaunu vienytkään haluttuun suuntaan. Muutamat tuttuni olivat kierrelleet laajemminkin Helsinkiä tästä syystä. Itsellenikin on ainakin kiireessä vaikea muistaa, kumpi kirjain se nyt olikaan, jolla pääsee Etelärantaan. Väittäisin, että ongelmat olisivat pienempiä, jos linjat olisi numeroitu rohkeasti uusiksi esim. 2/3 tai 3/5.

----------


## ess

> Kokemus on, että 3B/3T -linjanumerointi on todella hankala. Rautatieasemalta lähdettäessä aika moni kyseli, että "pääseehän tällä Hakaniemeen" tai jäi vain hiljaa pois Mikonkadun pysäkillä, kun ei vaunu vienytkään haluttuun suuntaan. Muutamat tuttuni olivat kierrelleet laajemminkin Helsinkiä tästä syystä. Itsellenikin on ainakin kiireessä vaikea muistaa, kumpi kirjain se nyt olikaan, jolla pääsee Etelärantaan. Väittäisin, että ongelmat olisivat pienempiä, jos linjat olisi numeroitu rohkeasti uusiksi esim. 2/3 tai 3/5.


Määränpääteksteissä lukee joko Kaivopuisto tai Eläintarha. Tästä voi päätellä onko vaunu menossa etelään vai pohjoiseen.

----------


## Max

> Määränpääteksteissä lukee joko Kaivopuisto tai Eläintarha. Tästä voi päätellä onko vaunu menossa etelään vai pohjoiseen.


Kyllähän minä sen tiedän, vaan näkyy olevan liian vaikeaa monille. Tuolla perusteella kai linjanumeroinnista voisi luopua kokonaankin.

Näkyykö määränpääteksti edes muualle kuin eteen? Eikä sitä taida edes olla kaikissa Nr-menopeleissä ollenkaan...

----------


## hylje

Kyllähän se näkyy jos sitä katsoo, sekä otsassa että pysäkinpuoleisessa kyljessä (myös takana). 3B/T on aika järjestään kakkossarjan heiniä.

----------


## risukasa

Vaikka olenkin kuljettaja, niin kyllä minulla sen verran on uskoa matkustajien henkisiin kykyihin, että kyllä he varmaan jollain aikavälillä oppivat lukemaan määränpäätekstejä, nyt kun se on oikeasti tarpeellista. Tämän viikon poikkeusreitit kyllä nostattavat vähän sääliä matkustajien puolesta, kun vasta hiljattain uusittu reitti on nyt tuplasti sekaisin - itse asiassa ajoittain on jouduttu käyttämään jopa poikkeusreitin poikkeusreittejä. Voi olla että menetämme tällä viikolla jonkin verran matkustajia.

----------


## Jufo

Sekaannusta aiheuttaa myös väärät linjatunnukset. Vappuaattona hyppäsin Kampin metroaseman pysäkillä 3B:hen joka ei rautatieaseman jälkeen jatkanutkaan Hakaniemeen vaan kääntyi Mikonkadulle.

----------


## risukasa

> Sekaannusta aiheuttaa myös väärät linjatunnukset. Vappuaattona hyppäsin Kampin metroaseman pysäkillä 3B:hen joka ei rautatieaseman jälkeen jatkanutkaan Hakaniemeen vaan kääntyi Mikonkadulle.


Totta. Olen kuullut kollegoilta tapauksista joissa jopa vaunun tietokone on esittänyt kilpien olevan oikein, mutta todellisuudessa kilvissä on siltikin ollut väärät tunnukset.

----------


## vristo

> Kokemus on, että 3B/3T -linjanumerointi on todella hankala. Rautatieasemalta lähdettäessä aika moni kyseli, että "pääseehän tällä Hakaniemeen" tai jäi vain hiljaa pois Mikonkadun pysäkillä, kun ei vaunu vienytkään haluttuun suuntaan.


Oli sitten heillä aikalailla hakusessa se entinenkin kolmosten liikennöintitapa: 3B oli se jolla pääsi Rautatieasemalta Hakaniemen suuntaan ja 3T meni keskustasta Töölöön suuntaan. Samankaltainen logiikka kuin nytkin: B niinkuin Berghäll tai Brahen ja T niinkuin Töölö.

----------


## Max

> Oli sitten heillä aikalailla hakusessa se entinenkin kolmosten liikennöintitapa: 3B oli se jolla pääsi Rautatieasemalta Hakaniemen suuntaan ja 3T meni keskustasta Töölöön suuntaan. Samankaltainen logiikka kuin nytkin: B niinkuin Berghäll tai Brahen ja T niinkuin Töölö.


Aika monelle kai kolmonen on vain kolmonen eikä niitä vaikeaksi koettuja kirjainyhdistelmiä ja niiden merkityksiä ole painettu mieleen. Ennenhän kolmonen meni tuosta Kaivokadun pysäkiltä aina Hakaniemeen...

Jotenkin vain ajattelen, ettei joukkoliikenteen tehtävänä ole tarjota asiakkaille ongelmia ratkaistaviksi, vaan tehdä matkustaminen heille niin helpoksi kuin mahdollista. Siinä nykyinen 3B/T -numerointi on huono.

----------


## Jusa

> Oli sitten heillä aikalailla hakusessa se entinenkin kolmosten liikennöintitapa: 3B oli se jolla pääsi Rautatieasemalta Hakaniemen suuntaan ja 3T meni keskustasta Töölöön suuntaan. Samankaltainen logiikka kuin nytkin: B niinkuin Berghäll tai Brahen ja T niinkuin Töölö.


Ehkäpä se on selvää jokapäiväisille käyttäjille, mutta ainakin meille jotka käyttävät vaunua harvoin, niin kyllä aina täytyy joka kerran miettiä millä vaunulla pääsee brunssiparkeniin. Se siinä on hyvä että jokaisella vaunulla pääsee määräpäähän.

----------


## vristo

Ainakin minusta on syytä tarkistaa joukkoliikennevalineen linjanumero vielä kertaalleen, ennenkuin astuu siihen, ettei käy niin kuten olin itse ajamassa linjaa h15 Länsiterminaalin ja Elielinaukiolta kyytiin tullut rouva kysyi sitten jossain Leppäsuon kohdalla, että "eikö tämä menekään Hakuninmaalle?".  Oli luullut h43:ksi, joka lähtee samasta laiturista Elieliltä. Itseasissa tällaisia tapauksia sattui aika usein.

Tokikin esimerkiksi 3/5-järjestely voisi toimia nykykäytantöä paremmin, mutta minkäs teet. Kolmoseen ei saanut koskea.

----------


## vristo

> Ennenhän kolmonen meni tuosta Kaivokadun pysäkiltä aina Hakaniemeen...


Ajattelin vaan, että ennenhän Kaivokadun pysäkiltä kaikki ratikat menivät Hakaniemen suuntaan. Nyt ei ole enää niin ja on kaksi vaihtoehtoa. Mites sitten kun samalta pysakiltä pääsee Laajasaloonkin? Liikenne kehittyy ja toivottavasti ihmiset sen mukana.

----------


## risukasa

Minusta edelleenkään ei voi väittää linjaa vaikeaksi, kun vaunussa lukee määränpää ihan selkokielellä neljässä ulkokilvessä. Väitän, että nyt ongelmana on reitin liiallinen selkeys ja loogisuus jota matkustajat eivät ole vielä hyväksyneet. Ei uskota, että rautatieasemalta pääsee nyt joka suuntaan ja oikean suunnan löytää parhaiten käyttämällä silmiään, ei arvaamalla.

----------


## MrArakawa

Rautatieasemalta Kaivopuistoon ja Eiraan matkustavat näyttäisivät suosivan 3B:tä, vaikka yhtä nopeasti ellei nopeammin pääsisi myös 3T:llä. Kaikki eivät ole tainneet tätä mahdollisuutta edes oivaltaa, Kaivariin menevän 3T:n kyytiin nouseekin asemalta verrattain vähän väkeä.

----------


## ess

> Rautatieasemalta Kaivopuistoon ja Eiraan matkustavat näyttäisivät suosivan 3B:tä, vaikka yhtä nopeasti ellei nopeammin pääsisi myös 3T:llä. Kaikki eivät ole tainneet tätä mahdollisuutta edes oivaltaa, Kaivariin menevän 3T:n kyytiin nouseekin asemalta verrattain vähän väkeä.


Jos ne ovat sisäistäneet ohjeen Bee till Brunnsparken.

----------


## vristo

Hesarissa tänään:

Kolmosen ratikan uusi reitti risoo yhä Töölössä

----------


## antti

Käväisin torstaina joukkoliikennevälineillä keskustassa ja kun lähdin kotia päin, niin meinasin vielä palatessa poiketa Hakaniemen kaupahalliin ja vanhasta muistista, että kaikilla raitiovaunuilla pääsee Kaivokadulta Hakaniemeen, hyppäsin ensimmäiseen pysäkille tulleeseen, niin se kääntyikin Mikonkadulle. Piti siitä sitten kävellä Kaisaniemen pysäkille. Eli tuli konkreettisesti todettua miten typeriä nämä uudistukset kolmosen reitillä ovat. Saisi Helsinki  tyytyä nykyiseen linjastoon, eikä väkisin keksisi "parannuksia".

----------


## 339-DF

> ...vanhasta muistista, että kaikilla raitiovaunuilla pääsee Kaivokadulta Hakaniemeen, hyppäsin ensimmäiseen pysäkille tulleeseen, niin se kääntyikin Mikonkadulle. Piti siitä sitten kävellä Kaisaniemen pysäkille. Eli tuli konkreettisesti todettua miten typeriä nämä uudistukset kolmosen reitillä ovat.


Ei millään pahalla, mutta tuo perustelu kyllä minusta nyt ontuu. Kolmosen reittimuutoksen onnistuneisuus tai epäonnistuneisuus on luku sinänsä, mutta Sinun viestisi kuulostaa vähän siltä, että "koskaan et muuttua saa". Kyllähän ratikkalinjoja täytyy voida tarpeen tullen muuttaa, muutenhan mikään ei koskaan kehittyisi mihinkään. Se, että et heti muista uusia reittejä, ei tee niistä reiteistä typeriä...

Toki on niin, että linjaston pysyvyys on yksi ratikkaliikenteen valtteja. Varsinkin satunnainen kulkija "osaa" kulkea ratikalla helpommin, kun jo isoäidin aikaan sama linja kulki samaan paikkaan. Siksi nykyisiä linjoja pitää muuttaa harkitusti eikä muutoksia pidä tehdä turhan takia. Mutta se ei kuitenkaan saa tarkoittaa sitä, ettei mikään koskaan saisi muuttua.

----------


## risukasa

Jos mietitään, kumpi on typerämpää, linjaston uudelleenjärjestely vai tuntemattomaan kulkuneuvoon nouseminen, niin...

Varsinkin, kun reittimuutosta ei olla tehty yhtäkkiä ja salaa. Siitä on alettu tiedottamaan oikeastaan jo liiankin aikaisin, kun lopulta muutos viivästyi sen kolme kuukautta.

----------


## antti

Myönnän, että minussakin oli vikaa, kun raitiovaunun linjanumeron sijaan huomio kiinnittyi ohi kävelevän neidon ahteriin. Mutta en vaan keksi mitä järkeä oli yleensäkään vetää kiskot Mikonkadulle. Ensiksi tehdään Mikonkadun pätkästä kävelykatu ja sitten tuodaan giljotiinit ajelemaan siellä. Ainakin riski, että joku päivä joku jää raitiovaunun alle on iso. Kun harvan ihmisen liikkumiseen tästä muutoksesta edes on mitään hyötyä. Olisihan kolmonen voinut Simonkadulta kääntyä Manskullekin ja silloin olisi vanhan linjanumeroinnin voinut säilyttää. Vaikka olenkin sitä mieltä, että raitiovaunuliikenteen suurimpia etuja on linjaston pysyvyys, en ihan kaikkea uudistusta vastustakaan, esimerkkinä kuutosen jatke Arabianrantaan oli viisaammasta päästä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Myönnän, että minussakin oli vikaa, kun raitiovaunun linjanumeron sijaan huomio kiinnittyi ohi kävelevän neidon ahteriin.


Tuo on ihan inhimillistä  :Smile:  Mäkin olen monta kertaa ollut Manskulla kolmosen tai seiskan kyydissä ja vasta Nordenskiöldinkadulle käännyttäessä havahtunut, että pitäis varmaan vaihtaa neloseen että pääsee kotiin Munkkaan.




> Mutta en vaan keksi mitä järkeä oli yleensäkään vetää kiskot Mikonkadulle. Ensiksi tehdään Mikonkadun pätkästä kävelykatu ja sitten tuodaan giljotiinit ajelemaan siellä. Ainakin riski, että joku päivä joku jää raitiovaunun alle on iso.


Jos pitää päästä ratikalla Kampista Senaatintorille, niin vaihtoehtoja on käytännössä kolme: Simonkadulta Manskulle ja Aleksille tai Kaivokadun ja Keskuskadun taikka Mikonkadun kautta Aleksille.

Simonkadulta Manskulle tehtiin kyllä vaihteet, mutta niistä ei haluta ajaa normaalia linjaliikennettä kahdesta syystä. Ensinnäkin pysäkkiväli Keskuskadun risteyksestä Annankadun risteykseen olisi todella pitkä, kun ollaan ihan ydinkeskustassa, ja sekä Lasipalatsin että Rautatieaseman vilkkaat pysäkit jäisivät tällaisella linjalla väliin. Toiseksi ratikoiden kääntyminen tuolla tavoin edellyttää vilkkaaseen risteykseen uutta valovaihetta, mikä alentaa risteyksen kapasiteettia ja hidastaa kaikkea liikennettä. Suoraan Simonkadulta Kaivokadulle ajava ratikka syö kapasiteettia vähemmän tai ei lainkaan, valoetuuksista riippuen.

HKL olisi halunnut radan Keskuskadulle Mikonkadun asemesta. Leveälle kadulle olisi mahtunut kahdet kiskot hyvin, ja tilaa olisi jäänyt jalankulullekin. Pekka Korpinen, silloinen kaupunkisuunnittelun apulaiskaupunginjohtaja, tyrmäsi tämän koska halusi kadusta ratikattoman kävelykadun. 

Siten Mikonkatu jäi ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi, ja siellä on jouduttu ikäviin kompromisseihin. Aiemmin Mikonkatu toimi autojen parkkipaikkana, nyt paitsi ratikoiden myös taksien, jakeluautojen ja muidenkin autojen läpikulkuväylänä. Ratikat kuitenkin ajavat siellä varovasti ja alhaisilla ajonopeuksilla, joten toivottavasti jalankulkuonnettomuuksilta vältytään.

Itse olen ollut ratikan kyydissä, kun Mikonkadulta tullut auto täräytti suoraan päin Aleksia ajavaa ratikkaa. Jotenkin kuvittelisi, että jos lähtee autolla seikkailemaan kielletyille väylille, niin ainakin ymmärtäisi sitten ajaa erityisen varovasti. Mutta näköjään ei...  :Sad:

----------


## risukasa

> Jos pitää päästä ratikalla Kampista Senaatintorille, niin vaihtoehtoja on käytännössä kolme: Simonkadulta Manskulle ja Aleksille tai Kaivokadun ja Keskuskadun taikka Mikonkadun kautta Aleksille.


Nimenomaan Rautatieaseman yhteys nosti kolmoslinjan arvoa suuresti; voisi sanoa, että nyt se on muutakin kuin kiertoajelu. Keskuskatu olisi kyllä ollut mainio reitti siitä, että sillä olisi saatu - ah - niin tärkeä Stockan yhteys molemmille kolmosille. Tosin korttelin päähänhän 3T nytkin tuo, ja kävely-yhteys on vieläpä enimmäkseen katetussa tilassa, joten ongelma on pääasiassa henkistä sorttia...

Limitysratkaisu Mikonkadulla kylläkin oli arvokysymys eikä teknisen rajoitteen sanelema juttu. Tuplaraiteet olisivat mahtuneet, mutta haluttiin varata enemmän omaa tilaa jalankulkijoille, ja sitä pidettiin tärkeämpänä kuin ratikoiden sujuvaa kulkua.




> Itse olen ollut ratikan kyydissä, kun Mikonkadulta tullut auto täräytti suoraan päin Aleksia ajavaa ratikkaa. Jotenkin kuvittelisi, että jos lähtee autolla seikkailemaan kielletyille väylille, niin ainakin ymmärtäisi sitten ajaa erityisen varovasti. Mutta näköjään ei...


Ei, vaan pitää juurikin ajaa tavallista kovempaa ja jättää myös merkinanto pois, koska sehän paljastaisi laittomat aikeet  :Wink:

----------


## hylje

> Limitysratkaisu Mikonkadulla kylläkin oli arvokysymys eikä teknisen rajoitteen sanelema juttu. Tuplaraiteet olisivat mahtuneet, mutta haluttiin varata enemmän omaa tilaa jalankulkijoille, ja sitä pidettiin tärkeämpänä kuin ratikoiden sujuvaa kulkua.


Mikonkadun raitiotie-säikeessä taidettiin mainita, että Aleksin kaarre tehtiin niinkin lyhyeksi tiellä olevan tuliterän kunnallistekniikkalinjan takia. Tiedä sitten oltaisiinko kuitenkin päädytty limittämään juuri mainitsemasi syyn takia, mutta ainakin kaarre olisi pitkä.

Limitys on tulevaisuudessa tärkeä työkalu raitioliikenteen laajentamisessa, joten jossain pitää sitäkin tekniikkaa testata ja saada siitä kokemuksia. Limitys tuo yhä useampia katuja potentiaalisiksi ratikkakaduiksi kulmia oikaisemalla ja kapeikkoja läpäisten.

----------


## risukasa

> Mikonkadun raitiotie-säikeessä taidettiin mainita, että Aleksin kaarre tehtiin niinkin lyhyeksi tiellä olevan tuliterän kunnallistekniikkalinjan takia. Tiedä sitten oltaisiinko kuitenkin päädytty limittämään juuri mainitsemasi syyn takia, mutta ainakin kaarre olisi pitkä.
> 
> Limitys on tulevaisuudessa tärkeä työkalu raitioliikenteen laajentamisessa, joten jossain pitää sitäkin tekniikkaa testata ja saada siitä kokemuksia. Limitys tuo yhä useampia katuja potentiaalisiksi ratikkakaduiksi kulmia oikaisemalla ja kapeikkoja läpäisten.



Limitys pelkästään Aleksi 13:n kulmalla olisikin ollut helppo juttu verrattuna koko korttelin pituiseen limitykseen. Ensimmäinen iso etu olisi ollut selviäminen ilman asetinlaitetta, lisäksi Mikonkadun kapasiteetti olisi ollut niin paljon suurempi, että sitä olisi voitu käyttää poikkeusreittinä muille linjoille.

Olen samaa mieltä, että limitysratkaisu ei ole mitenkään kelvoton ja on sen kanssa pärjäiltykin ihan ok, mutta jollekin vähemmän häiriöherkälle linjalle olisin kyllä sen rakentanut, kuin kolmoselle...

----------


## ess

> Olen samaa mieltä, että limitysratkaisu ei ole mitenkään kelvoton ja on sen kanssa pärjäiltykin ihan ok, mutta jollekin vähemmän häiriöherkälle linjalle olisin kyllä sen rakentanut, kuin kolmoselle...


Toivottavasti seuraava limitysratkaisu on linjalla 8 Marian sairaalalta Itämerenkadulle. Näin saataisiin suht kivuttomasti omat kaistat ja kasin nopeus paranisi ruuhka-aikoina huomattavasti.

----------


## risukasa

> Toivottavasti seuraava limitysratkaisu on linjalla 8 Marian sairaalalta Itämerenkadulle. Näin saataisiin suht kivuttomasti omat kaistat ja kasin nopeus paranisi ruuhka-aikoina huomattavasti.


Olen kyllä päinvastaista mieltä. Ei saisi olla näin vaikeata pitää joukkoliikennettä maankäytössä etusijalla. Vasta siinä vaiheessa kun joukkoliikennekaista ei yksinkertaisesti muuten mahdu, tai jos tulisi liikaa haittaa kevyelle liikenteelle, kuuluisi alkaa miettimään limitystä.

----------


## ess

> Olen kyllä päinvastaista mieltä. Ei saisi olla näin vaikeata pitää joukkoliikennettä maankäytössä etusijalla. Vasta siinä vaiheessa kun joukkoliikennekaista ei yksinkertaisesti muuten mahdu, tai jos tulisi liikaa haittaa kevyelle liikenteelle, kuuluisi alkaa miettimään limitystä.


Joko limitys tai nykymeiningin jatkuminen. Ei ole realistista vaatia että autot sopisivat yhdelle kaistalle suuntaansa ruuhka-aikoina tuolla.

----------


## risukasa

> Joko limitys tai nykymeiningin jatkuminen. Ei ole realistista vaatia että autot sopisivat yhdelle kaistalle suuntaansa ruuhka-aikoina tuolla.


Kapeimmassa paikassa Marian sairaalan kohdalla on yhteensä viisi kaistaa. Eli jos varataan kaksi pelkästään joukkoliikenteelle, autoille jää kolme. Eli ruuhkasuuntaan autoileville voidaan järjestää aina kaksi kaistaa. Jos kuitenkin nykyaikaisen tekniikan hyödyt hirvittävät, niin sitten vain tehdään kiinteästi kaksi kaistaa aamuruuhkan suunnalle.

Ei ole kohtuutonta, että 70% matkustajista kuljettavalle kulkumuodolle annetaan 40% väylästä. Varsinkin, kun tulot menevät Helsingille, eivätkä valtiolle.

----------


## teme

Minusta tuon Mechelinkadun voisi hoitaa niin, että ratikkakiskot vaihtaisi keskeltä kaistoja itäpuolelle jossain Hietaniemen- ja Ratakadun välissä. Risteävää autoliikennettä olisi ennen Ruoholahtea siis kahdessa kohtaa, Mechelininkatua pohjoiseen kulkeva liikenne kaistanylityksen kohdalla sekä Ratakadun ylitys. Kasin vuorovälillä valoetuuksien järjestäminen noihin kahteen ylitykseen ei voi olla ylivoimaista. Kun autokaistat olisi vierekkäin niin hankaliin Porkkalankadun liittymiin voisi tehdä liikenneympyrät

----------


## vristo

Mietiskelin hieman tuota Kampin seudun joukkoliikennettä ja sen raitiolinjastoa uudelleen ja piirtelin siitä tällaisen kartan oikein. 

Tällaisella ratkaisulla Töölön mummot saisivat tuiki tärkeän yhteytensä Stockalle takaisin, mutta kulku RT:n suunnasta Kampin kautta Töölön suuntaan olisi vaihdollinen. Mietin, että onkohan rautatieasemalta Töölön suuntaan kulkevan matkustajan tarpeellista kiertää Kampin kautta ollenkaan? Sinisellä merkitty viiva olisi linjat 3B/3T entiseen tapaan, vihreällä merkitty linja olisi mahdollisesti Laajasalosta tuleva ja Jätkäsaareen menevä linja ja punainen olisi mahdollisesti jokin uusi tai uudelleen reititetty raitiolinja (edellyttäisi raitioradan rakentamista Fredalle välille Kamppi-Runeberginkautu), mutta myöskin bussilinja h14 (nyt en ota kantaa sen käyttöenergiaan) olisi mahdollinen.

Mutta miten saisi Munkkivuoren tärkeän suunnan hoidettua järkevästi ja tehokkaasti?

----------


## vristo

> Mutta miten saisi Munkkivuoren tärkeän suunnan hoidettua järkevästi ja tehokkaasti?


Tuosta kartastani puuttuu linja 18 kokonaan eli se yhteys rautatieaseman suunnalta Töölön ja edelleen suuntaan Munkkiniemi/Munkkivuori. 

Mietitääs ja piirrellääs hetki lisää.

----------


## Albert

> Minusta tuon Mechelinkadun voisi hoitaa niin, että ratikkakiskot vaihtaisi keskeltä kaistoja itäpuolelle jossain Hietaniemen- ja Ratakadun välissä.


Tarkoittanee Rautatiekatua!
Ja tuolla välillähän on jo suuria tekeillä. Kiskot siirtyvätkin nykyisen Mechelininkadun itäpuolelle. Mutta pysyvät tulevan Mechelininkadun keskellä

----------


## vristo

Tässä karttani hieman uudelleenmuokattuna ja bussilinja h18 lisättynä liikennöitynä nykyiseen tapaansa eli kiertäisi Kampin kautta lainkaan. Riittäisikö bussilinjan h14 kapasiteetti lisättynä muilla Kampin linjoilla (eli 39-47, 70T ja 205)?

----------


## teme

> Tarkoittanee Rautatiekatua!
> Ja tuolla välillähän on jo suuria tekeillä. Kiskot siirtyvätkin nykyisen Mechelininkadun itäpuolelle. Mutta pysyvät tulevan Mechelininkadun keskellä


Juu, Rautatiekatua toki. Tiesin että siellä on talonrakennus käynnissä, mutta tuo kiskojen siirto oli minulle uusi juttu.

----------


## Max

> Jotenkin vain ajattelen, ettei joukkoliikenteen tehtävänä ole tarjota asiakkaille ongelmia ratkaistaviksi, vaan tehdä matkustaminen heille niin helpoksi kuin mahdollista. Siinä nykyinen 3B/T -numerointi on huono.


Eilen tuli taas empiirisesti todistettua, että viidentoista pääkaupunkiseudulla asuvan kaikin puolin normaalin teinin ryhmästä viidelle (!!) tämä linjanumerointi oli ohjeistuksesta huolimatta liian vaikea ja he lähtivät Kaivopuiston sijasta Kallion ja Töölön kiertueelle. Eivätkä olleet edes ensimmäistä kertaa keskenään matkalla...

----------


## iiko

> Eilen tuli taas empiirisesti todistettua, että viidentoista pääkaupunkiseudulla asuvan kaikin puolin normaalin teinin ryhmästä viidelle (!!) tämä linjanumerointi oli ohjeistuksesta huolimatta liian vaikea ja he lähtivät Kaivopuiston sijasta Kallion ja Töölön kiertueelle. Eivätkä olleet edes ensimmäistä kertaa keskenään matkalla...


Olen ollut koko ajan sitä mieltä, että tuo nykyinen kolmosen reitti on huono. Edelleenkin olen sitä mieltä, että seiska olisi sopinut paremmin Kamppiin. 

Ja jos seiskaa ei voi jonku töölöläismummon vastustuksesta ajattaa sitä kautta, niin unohdetaan jo vihdoin tuo nykyinen 3B/T-numerointi. Tehdään 3B:stä 3 ja 3T:stä vaikkapa 5. Näin on paljon helpompi muistaa nämä reittisuunnat.

----------


## Jusa

Entäpä sitten kun Fredan loppupätkä valmistuu, niin kulkeeko kolmoset ? sitten assalta tullessaan Kampin kautta Eiran suuntaan kokomatkan Fredaa pitkin, ts ei enää poikkea Erottajan kautta. Tietysti toinenkin kolmonenkin Eirasta tullessaan.

"Vai kuinka se sitten menikään!"

----------

